# Official Raw 08/30/2010 Discussion Thread



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Main event has been confirmed:
Sheamus, John Cena, Randy Orton, Chris Jericho & Edge vs Nexus - 5 on 5 Elimination Match

Must admit sounds like a pretty bossy main event. My only fear is that it'll be too much crammed into to short a space of time.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope they squash the Nexus.

God I hate those talentless bastards


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> I hope they squash the Nexus.
> 
> God I hate those talentless bastards


Gabriel,Tarver, and Barret Are any thing but talentless


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Otunga is the only talentless one and since it's 5 on 5 I bet he's the one left out.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Big Dog said:


> Otunga is the only talentless one and since it's 5 on 5 I bet he's the one left out.


I bet it is Skip Sheffield.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Big Dog said:


> Otunga is the only talentless one and since it's 5 on 5 I bet he's the one left out.


Skip Sheffield is injured so the teams are already balanced.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> I hope they squash the Nexus.
> 
> God I hate those talentless bastards


Barrett is talentless? 

And that should be a pretty great main event and I fully expect Nexus to win this to even the score. I also expect some other surprises for this show since it's the 900th episode and all. Hope it's a good show.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

perro said:


> Gabriel,Tarver, and Barret Are any thing but talentless


Gabriel is a one-trick pony, Tarver is average, Barrett is average but he's British, can talk the best out of all of them and is the tallest so he's the best out of them all.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I hate to say it, but I hope Nexus comes out on top.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Sounds like a good main event, the downside to having all these in the ME is that the rest of the show will be pretty damn shitty match wise.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I think they have made this match to make up for Nexus's loss at SS.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> I hope they squash the Nexus.
> 
> God I hate those talentless bastards


Dont be butthurt because this "talentless bastards" have achieved more and been bigger in three months than Shelton Benjamin has in his whole career.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Ah forgot Skip got injured, what a shame. :s


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I wonder how they'll write off Sheffield?

Main event looks great. Hopefully Nexus wins this time round.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Anyone think the GM might be revealed tonight?


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Anyone else reckon Divas and Womens championships will be unified tonight?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> Dont be butthurt because this "talentless bastards" have achieved more and been bigger in three months than Shelton Benjamin has in his whole career.


No one brought up Shelton Benjamin but when Wade Barrett beats someone on the level of Triple H, wins the IC title 3 times and has the longest reign of the decade, wins the U.S. title, becomes a 3 time WWE tag team champion then he doesn't have shit on Shelton yet. I said yet because I do believe he will surpass this but until then no.

Anyone can main event a PPV, hell the Spirit Squad did it.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Damn this is a huge main event for Raw. I think they probably could have advertised it this week for next week instead of doing it un announced. Obviously with Bragging Rights being in over a month from now creative probably doesn't wanna give Nexus/WWE thing that much more time to go on for. Hopefully this ends the Nexus once and for all or else at least have Nexus win this match to make something happen. If that's the case which I think will happen then I see something big happening like Danielson turning heel or something surprising happening in the match that we'll be talking about for the next week.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> No one brought up Shelton Benjamin but when Wade Barrett beats someone on the level of Triple H, wins the IC title 3 times and has the longest reign of the decade, wins the U.S. title, becomes a 3 time WWE tag team champion then he doesn't have *shit on Shelton yet*. I said yet because I do believe he will surpass this but until then no.
> 
> Anyone can main event a PPV, hell the Spirit Squad did it.


Relevancy. That's something Barrett has that Shelton never did.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> Relevancy. That's something Barrett has that Shelton never did.


Well that may be true but I never brought up Shelton Benjamin, he did. There's a list of guys in my sig who I mark for, bring up Chris Jericho, Randy Orton, or Kurt Angle and see if those talentless bastards have accomplished more then them.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wonder what they have in store for Daniel Bryan tonight.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Predictions for what will happen tonight:

1. Nexus beats Team WWE, but Cena stands tall at the end of the broadcast (unfortunately).

2. Daniel Bryan has a match.

3. LayCool confronts Melina.

4. Kane & Undertaker segment.

5. Michael Cole is revealed as the GM of RAW.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

1 question: is this one Live or are they still overseas?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

lic05 said:


> 1 question: is this one Live or are they still overseas?


This is live, Smackdown & NXT are there too


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

If Michael Coles the GM I will go fucking mad, im not having that piece of shit they call a commentator as GM of RAW, he'll make every week full of matches with The Miz in.


----------



## Halo Star (Aug 4, 2010)

really wwes letting no name rookies who can't wrestle mainevent the 900th raw. WAS going to watch raw but seeing as how nxt is in another mainevent I'm going to skip out.

I'm so fucking sick of nxt, you cant watch one damn wrestling show without hearing nxt nxt nxt. Not to mention if nxt goes over it will the the biggest fucking joke in wrestling ever. Bigger than David Arquette even.

Don't get whats so great about nxt, really whats so impressive about them,
whats a good feud and match Barret's been in? zippo
Slater- not one good match
David- only got a job cause he's with Hudson
Justin- take away his 450- and what is he

nxt is a fucking joke peroid


----------



## thisisstan (Dec 17, 2008)

nate_h said:


> Anyone else reckon Divas and Womens championships will be unified tonight?


It should happen at NoC.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> Gabriel is a one-trick pony,


hes not, he is good all around in the ring , he is compared frequently to aj styles for a reason




> Tarver is average,


 Tarver is great on the mic, probably has the best look out of all of them, and is pretty good in the ring



> Barrett is average but he's British, can talk the best out of all of them and is the tallest so he's the best out of them all.


his finisher is the only thing average about him


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I got a feel the elimination match will get a lot time on raw tonight.

my Predictions for raw tonight.

The Nexus beat team wwe in a elimination match.

The Nexus beat down on David Hart Smith and Tyson Kidd and Bret Hart.

The Miz vs Daniel Bryan.

Rey Mysterio and Big Show vs CM Punk and Alberto Del Rio.

Kofi Kingston vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental Championship in a no dq match.

Kane & Undertaker segment.

Vladimir Kozlov and Santino Marella vs Jimmy Uso and Jey Uso.

Tamina will cost Jimmy Uso and Jey Uso the match.

Melina and Kelly Kelly vs Layla and Michelle McCool with Hornswoggle as the referee.

wwe will revealed who is the the GM of RAW.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Ass Buster said:


> I wonder what they have in store for Daniel Bryan tonight.


Daniel Bryan vs Alex Riley


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Halo Star said:


> really wwes letting no name rookies who can't wrestle mainevent the 900th raw. WAS going to watch raw but seeing as how nxt is in another mainevent I'm going to skip out.
> 
> I'm so fucking sick of nxt, you cant watch one damn wrestling show without hearing nxt nxt nxt. Not to mention if nxt goes over it will the the biggest fucking joke in wrestling ever. Bigger than David Arquette even.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Halo Star said:


> really wwes letting no name rookies who can't wrestle mainevent the 900th raw. WAS going to watch raw but seeing as how nxt is in another mainevent I'm going to skip out.
> 
> I'm so fucking sick of nxt, you cant watch one damn wrestling show without hearing nxt nxt nxt. Not to mention if nxt goes over it will the the biggest fucking joke in wrestling ever. Bigger than David Arquette even.
> 
> ...


Dude, Its 2010. The Future Is Now.


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

How long is Sheffield going to be out?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Halo Star said:


> really wwes letting no name rookies who can't wrestle mainevent the 900th raw. WAS going to watch raw but seeing as how nxt is in another mainevent I'm going to skip out.
> 
> I'm so fucking sick of nxt, you cant watch one damn wrestling show without hearing nxt nxt nxt. Not to mention if nxt goes over it will the the biggest fucking joke in wrestling ever. Bigger than David Arquette even.
> 
> ...


:fpalm: bro they've been headling for months so it obvious no one cares what you think so just quit bitching about the same things over and over again....


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

selfmademob said:


> How long is Sheffield going to be out?


I believe 6 months


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> I believe 6 months


Ouch... How are they going to explain his absence?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

selfmademob said:


> Ouch... How are they going to explain his absence?


Don't know


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Hoping tonight is good enough to keep me awake, I'm surprisingly tired tonight.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Nothing so much to do with Raw 900, but I'd like to see a tribute to Luna, whether it be a video package or just an opening screen to the show. After all, she was one of the first diva's of Raw, and one of the most controversial.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Halo Star said:


> really wwes letting no name rookies who can't wrestle mainevent the 900th raw. WAS going to watch raw but seeing as how nxt is in another mainevent I'm going to skip out.
> 
> I'm so fucking sick of nxt, you cant watch one damn wrestling show without hearing nxt nxt nxt. Not to mention if nxt goes over it will the the biggest fucking joke in wrestling ever. Bigger than David Arquette even.
> 
> ...


I hate the Nexus as much as the next guy but saying these guys (Wade Barrett) aren't the future is bullshit.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Kazz said:


> Nothing so much to do with Raw 900, but I'd like to see a tribute to Luna, whether it be a video package or just an opening screen to the show. After all, she was one of the first diva's of Raw, and one of the most controversial.


if drugs were involved dont count on it


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Halo Star said:


> really wwes letting no name rookies who can't wrestle mainevent the 900th raw. WAS going to watch raw but seeing as how nxt is in another mainevent I'm going to skip out.
> 
> I'm so fucking sick of nxt, you cant watch one damn wrestling show without hearing nxt nxt nxt. Not to mention if nxt goes over it will the the biggest fucking joke in wrestling ever. Bigger than David Arquette even.
> 
> ...


I think you need to calm down a little. Take a sip from your juice box, throw on your Xbox Live headset and play some Halo. Don't forget to scream in that high pitched voice into someones ear, racist remarks and all.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kazz said:


> Nothing so much to do with Raw 900, but I'd like to see a tribute to Luna, whether it be a video package or just an opening screen to the show. After all, she was one of the first diva's of Raw, and one of the most controversial.


She probably wont unfortunately. the likes of Test, Umaga, Lance Cade didnt get any mention on tv (as far as I know).
Its shite but I'd like to be wrong.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i hope they name the gm. their playing this email thing way too long


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Main event has been confirmed:
> Sheamus, John Cena, Randy Orton, Chris Jericho & Edge vs Nexus - 5 on 5 Elimination Match
> 
> Must admit sounds like a pretty bossy main event. My only fear is that it'll be too much crammed into to short a space of time.*


Just as long as it's entertaining, I don't care if it goes 35-40 minutes.



Ass Buster said:


> I wonder what they have in store for Daniel Bryan tonight.


Probably not much on an episode of this magnitude. A backstage encounter with the Miz would be good enough that hopefully turns into a brawl.


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Josh™ said:


> i hope they name the gm. their playing this email thing way too long


Agreed, I really have my hopes up for tonight.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> She probably wont unfortunately. the likes of Test, Umaga, Lance Cade didnt get any mention on tv (as far as I know).
> Its shite but I'd like to be wrong.


Dr Death Steve Williams and Lance Cade got mentions and Luna got a mention on the website instantly.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Keezers said:


> Dr Death Steve Williams and Lance Cade got mentions and Luna got a mention on the website instantly.


Cade got a mention on tv? my bad, must've missed it.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Seabs said:


> *Main event has been confirmed:
> Sheamus, John Cena, Randy Orton, Chris Jericho & Edge vs Nexus - 5 on 5 Elimination Match
> 
> Must admit sounds like a pretty bossy main event. My only fear is that it'll be too much crammed into to short a space of time.*


DAMMIT! Don't get me wrong, it sounds like a solid Main Event, but I was absolutely SURE that exact match would main event Survivor Series.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Looking forward to RAW 900, congrats WWE  Almost two decades going strong.

The Miz should defend the U.S. title on this big edition of RAW.



nate_h said:


> Anyone else reckon Divas and Womens championships will be unified tonight?


Not with NOC coming up, they will likley do it there. Maybe since Laycool are Co-champs then Melina will bring back a diva from RAW past tonight and announce her as her partner for NOC?


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

Really looking forward to tonight's show. Not exactly expecting some crazy surprise or getting my hopes up for some kind of an epic moment. I'm just going to watch and hope for a good show. The main event looks good to me. I hope it gets some time to be good, at least. Don't really know what else to expect - I do look forward to seeing some more matches made for NoC. Perhaps the Women's/Divas title unification, Tag Team title match (since we know that SD will be there, perhaps we'll see Hawkins & Archer finally appear to challenge HD) and Miz/Bryan?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

They will put over Nexus as one unit and Team WWE will fight amongst themselves since they are all in the title match


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

CC91 said:


> They will put over Nexus as one unit and Team WWE will fight amongst themselves since they are all in the title match


This. Also they will do their finishers to each other.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

they're in new jersey right??


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> they're in new jersey right??


No;Boston Mass...


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Boston


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

If they are serious about Alberto Del Rio they will give him TV time tonight, to let the audience get to know him


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> No;Boston Mass...


oh, thanks


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

cant wait for tonight, should be a good show.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

hopefully they do the ring thing and have the harts vs gatecrashers vs uso's vs dudebusters at NOC


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

expect people to go insane for cena


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> expect people to go insane for cena


Expect everybody to get crazy for the 900 eps...


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks like the UK FINALLY stopped advertising Smackdown vs Raw 2010.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Gf's asleep, beer in my hand and a slight feeling that im going to be let down tonight....Im ready for RAW!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

here we go!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Yessir we've promised you a great main event...


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

here we go!!!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

*HERE WE GO WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

JBL FOR GM!! WOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Here we go!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

awww memories of better days


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

CHRIS JERICHO HAS COME TO SAVE THE WORLD!!!


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Lets go!!!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

marked for jericho's debut


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Good memories!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Sooo much for new logo lol.


good to see Jericho debut there


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ready!!! Gooooooooooooooo


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cool opening


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I'm confused why they didn't have this be 3 hours D:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Loved the opening video 

Good Memories


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Such an awesome opening.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Rmx820 said:


> I'm confused why they didn't have this be 3 hours D:


it's the wwe what do you expect?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

That opening would've been great if they'd replaced Cole with Kevin Kelly.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Remember the leaked supposed new logo that was supposed to be shown at the 900th ep?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

lol how we all marked for the jericho video...ahh the good old days


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

This for sure is gonna be good!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Damn that's the most signs I've seen in ages


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

bet cena wears redsox gear even tho hes a tampa fan.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Bret Hart?


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Wooo HOoo good start its BRET HART


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I dont know why ppl bitch about Raw not being 3 hours, usually the first hour is horrible.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Bret WOOOT


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Good crowd


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Bret coming to challenge El Dandy.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

If JR doesn't show up I riot.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm so happy this episode is in a smark city tonight!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

When will Bret Hart leave?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bret to start things off, i don't like


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Fuck, how can Nexus possibly win and still protect all of these main-eventers?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

So GM is gonna be pissed of with this appeareance


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Maybe Bret came out so the anon. GM can interrupt?!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Bret The Oldman Fart's gonna go on for a long boring promo I'm guessing.


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> I dont know why ppl bitch about Raw not being 3 hours, usually the first hour is horrible.


Especially since the last 3 hour show was god awful. 

Captain boredom to start the show, super.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Hitman!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I mark out each and every time I hear that guitar screech!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Bret 'boring as fuck' Hart.

THIS OUGHT TO BE A GREAT SHOW ~ !!


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

*BREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"How are ya WWF Universe"


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

"so long bart"

- michael cole


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

VRsick said:


> bet cena wears redsox gear even tho hes a tampa fan.


tampa fan? since when?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

What a shitty way to start the show


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

How many times will we be reminded that RAW is the longest running episodic television show in history?


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_So long Bart.. lol

Sup Bret_


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Bret Hart to start us off. It wouldn't be RAW without Bret for tonight.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cena's hometown.


----------



## the_enforcer4 (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't consider myself a Bret Hart fan but this is a nice way to start Raw tonight.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The 1,000th episode has to take place in Madison Square Garden, that's all there is to it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> Fuck, how can Nexus possibly win and still protect all of these main-eventers?


They work as a team while Team WWE fights and bickers.

But tbh, that's a shit team the Nexus has take out Sheffield and they just don't seem as credible to me anymore.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wonder if bret will say wwf


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Bret = the G.O.A.T.......and that's called a pop.

STFU kids.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

WE WANT BRET WE WANT BRET WE WANT BRET


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Yay for Kane.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Is 'Damn' allowed on a pg show? :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Woot taker!


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Bret Hart !!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek

Just who I wanted to start off the 900th RAW. Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek

:no:


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

I feel like he's yelling at me.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

I always get nervous for Bret evrytime he's on the mic


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Bret Hart vs. Issac Yankem!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THAT'S GOTTA BE...THAT'S GOTTA BE KANE!!!!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Been a long ass time, since I heard Bret say The Undertaker.

It's KANE!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Kane's like AW HELL NAW

No belt?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

KKKAANNNNNEEEE :lmao


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Oh man what a start


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

KAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Kane interrupting bret whaaattttt????


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

HELLFIRE AND BRIMSTONE!!!!!


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Yay, Kane out here to ruin another show.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Umm, Kane where the fuck is your belt?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

BOMB i like this!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> The 1,000th episode has to take place in Madison Square Garden, that's all there is to it.


I cant stress how much i agree with this


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Kane!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

KANEEE


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Didn't Bret already beat Kane in 1995?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Kane & Bret? Interesting interaction.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Is Kane going to do a promo outing himself as Issac Yankem?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Bret Hart against Issac Yankem with Jerry Lawler by his side


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

What a great way to start this special show lol. A Bret Hart and Kane promo


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

The....Champ.....is....here......Kane


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

perro said:


> I cant stress how much i agree with this


And I'll be there 




This crowd is HOT


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Why do people just make a post just to type out a superstars name in all caps?

Be more worthless kiddies.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

old school like crowd


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

MysticRVD said:


> What a great way to start this special show lol. A Bret Hart and Kane promo


It could be worse. It could be Bret & John Morrison.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

a good crowd for once!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

I am loving this heel turn of Kane... He kicks every bodies ass


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm always in shock now, as to how good kane is on the mic, and how the heck did I miss that Fact.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Where the blue hell is Kane's title?


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

WWE sure do milk these anniversary shows. When's the DVD out to accompany this 'historic achievement'?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol scraggly


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

If Bret says something to Kane about being a dentist I'm going to shit :lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Crowd is hot..


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Not watched Smackdown in ages, but what the fuck at how Kane is delivering this promo as a "normal" guy.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

:lmao Kane trying hard to remember his lines.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

get off my tv you old bags


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

*Epic Crowd.*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

KANE is destroying bret lol


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Great crowd_


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Bret over the hill??!?! NEVER!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> old school like crowd


That's what happens when RAW is in a smark city.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Kane & Taker need to go on Oprah to sort this shit out..


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Kane deserves to be here, I loved him and his fued with Shane back in 03


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

not impressed so far by this promo


----------



## Sharkey604 (Aug 15, 2010)

Crowd's pumpin'!! And it's only a Kane and Bret segment fs


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Good promo so far, I'm quite enjoying it.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

the best part of kane promos is how over the top they are


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

"beat you like he always does"

:hmm:


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Its great to see the show start off with Bret Hart and Kane interacting with each other. We're not supposed to remember that Kane was once a Doctor named Isaac Yankem. This is cool. Lol...


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

kanes doing great on the mic


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

why didn't kane cut promos like this before


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

perro said:


> the best part of kane promos is how over the top they are


he does it really good


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Anybody here think Kane would be more over if his name was Simon? No me neither.

Another decent promo from Glen Jacobs tonight.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> Kane & Taker need to go on Oprah to sort this shit out..


:lmao

Imagine the entrances.


----------



## the_enforcer4 (Jan 7, 2010)

Undertaker starring Hart down in the ring, taking his hat off to him, then walking off. That would have been a classic Raw opening, instead we here Kane trying to cut a promo.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

What is this, Grumpy Old Men???


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome promo by KANE!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Taker in the house!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

YES TAKER RAWRRRR


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mr. King's little screeching noises are classic.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

BONG!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

kane, taker, hart in one ring? wow


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Now this looks great!!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> The 1,000th episode has to take place in Madison Square Garden, that's all there is to it.


You just spoke the realest thing today. Can't agree more.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i don't want to get my hopes up but i think there finally doing this feaud right

btw there not really big brothers in real life right


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> why didn't kane cut promos like this before


Yeah, it sounds so much better when he isnt trying to make his voice sound like a guy with lung cancer.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Props to WWE production, they timed that perfectly


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

oo kane did the back flip thing over the ropes, he hasnt done that in a bit.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

We've got mail


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Fuckin hell this betta be good


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

It's The Undertaker!

lol fans booing the Cyber GM & Michael Cole.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

AND I FUCKIN QUOTE


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

michael cole gets the biggest heat in the company next to vickie


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Lol, Cole getting serious heat_


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Hot crowd tonight.


----------



## Sharkey604 (Aug 15, 2010)

NOT THE FUCKIN GM


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

lol at Cole putting on his reading glasses.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

God i'm so tired of Michael Cole


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

this show should make the old people happy


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Fucking booo!! Damn podium!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

lolwut


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

brett hart vs the undertaker wtf!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WTF!!!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Bret vs taker? bleh


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"If I can have your attention please. I am eagerly awaiting the appearance of the Miz so I can cream my jeans."


----------



## the_enforcer4 (Jan 7, 2010)

LMAO at Taker looking not scary and casual in the ring everytime the camera goes to.



Holy shit! Taker vs Hart!!! I MIGHT just mark out for that!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Undertaker uses teleport! 

Awesome introduction so far, bit of a tease though - oh lord how is this going to work as a main event aha. 

Even Bret looks confused!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol @ Cole reading an email on the keyboard.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

wow, did not see that coming


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Bret vs. Taker? Last time they happened was 13 years ago?

And it should stay 13 years ago.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o lord thats going to be a cluster fuck


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

So how is Bret gonna get out of this match??


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

That match is going to be unbearable.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Hart/Taker main event = HBK's more than likely the GM.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Bret Hart needs to get a real fuckin attire.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

okay i want to see how they get bret off this one


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Lol. I wonder how they book this.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

wait i thought the GM didn't want to see bret wrestle anymore


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

Uhhhh okay. haha.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Bottle of Geritol on a pole match?


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

Boston crowds are good


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

WTF!?!?!?!?!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Am I the only one here predicting a 900 man battle royal in tonight's semi-main event?

Bret Hart Vs. Undertaker, hmmmm I wonder how they're gunna work that one.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bret Hart vs The Undertaker? Freakin Awesome!


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Fuck, this crowd is hot tonight. 

Wow, Bret Hart Vs Undertaker tonight? SMH


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

This would've been cool for the 1st Raw, but not the 900th.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

yay 2 grampas in the main event


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Are you kidding me?! I don't want to see that and where did the Hart Dynasty go? arggg


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ohhh shit!! Brett will go down hell... and never come back (except when Kane interfers )


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Banzai!!!!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Please don't have Bret wrestle Taker.
And Mr. King it's not 1995 so don't pretend it's gonna be good.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

One Night Only rematch!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Kane's promo work has been great as of late.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> "If I can have your attention please. I am eagerly awaiting the appearance of the Miz so I can cream my jeans."


repped lol\

omg watching bobby heanen this really makes me feel old


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

:lmao Seriously? This is like some wacky cartoon. How will Bret get out of this one?


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Taker does not look too good


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Holy shit. It's 1996 all over again! Where's Diesel and Psycho Sid at?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Taker vs. Bret Hart... aside from nostalgia... I don't see how this will be good.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perro said:


> wait i thought the GM didn't want to see bret wrestle anymore


"... despite my reluctance in the past..."


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

just1988 said:


> Anybody here think Kane would be more over if his name was Simon? No me neither.
> 
> Another decent promo from Glen Jacobs tonight.


Wow, you know Kanes real name?


*You're Awesome!!!!*


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow, Bret Hart vs. Undertaker is crazy. When was the last time they were actually in a match together?

I hope they keep showing RAW flashbacks, I loved the RAW's from '93-'94 in that sweet hall/arena.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bret vs Taker? LOL. I hope Taker gives him a jumping Tombstone. He'll probably find his way out of the match though...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Taker Vs. Bret Battle Of The Vegetables!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

scias423 said:


> Taker does not look too good


I wonder what McCool did to him on their honeymoon to make him look so horrible!


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

WTF, Bret Vs. Taker.

Are they gonna make the ropes red, white and blue, too?

#The90s


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Somethins gotta happen to stop that match, Nexus attack i assume?


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Lol @ Bret Hart vs. The Undertaker. Expect Kane to destroy them all (insert evil sinister laugh!). Super pumped for tonight's 900th show. Hoping for more surprises  Hoping for HBK to be the 'Mystery GM'.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

P-Nex said:


> Wow, you know Kanes real name?
> 
> 
> *You're Awesome!!!!*


rofl repped.


----------



## Dash20 (Dec 6, 2009)

Who would have thought 9 months ago that Bret would be 'wrestling' in the main event of the 900th episode of RAW...let along against Taker


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

P-Nex said:


> Wow, you know Kanes real name?
> 
> 
> *You're Awesome!!!!*


Always thought it was Kane tbh 

Seems a fitting name for parts unknown


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Man I would love if the Rock was there but I already know that's not happening. 

Really good crowd tonight


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Taker looks 60+ years old.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

bret wont be in the match


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Bret vs Taker?? Botchmanina in the making.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Great opening segment.

You all can whine all you want about Bret-Taker.......even though it's obviously not going to "really" happen as Bret can't take bumps.

But shit, I'll take Bret and Taker just interacting over the boring ass main events Raw usually puts on.

Name me 5 good matches from Raw in the last few years. All they do it put on cookie cutter TV matches......YAWN.

Bring on Bret-Taker!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm hoping this will be like Gabriel vs Bret where Hart is replaced by someone who ca wrestle for more than 30 seconds... I can only hope.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

whoever thinks this match is happening is insane


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

You have to love WWE logic. 

The Undertaker is a Smackdown superstar-why would he have to take orders from the mystery Raw GM? 

If they want things to actually make sense they should have Teddy Long on the phone in the backstage area and say "I only order my wrestlers. You stick to your own roster. You have no authority over my superstars!". That's how WWE gets out of Undertaker vs Bret.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhh the zamboni


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

The zamboni!!!!!!!! FTW!!!!


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

It's seniors night on RAW. LOL!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

ahh the zamboni....classic


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah, I don't want to see Brett wrestle unless he can take bumps (which he can't). Hopefully some big angle goes down to make me care. STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN!


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Bret/Taker in 2010? WWE dont pull a TNA, hope Kane/Nexus interfere


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm really hoping for some former WWE wrestlers on RAW tonight... like JBL being revealed as the mystery GM.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

_"austin's got mcmahon, austin's got mcmahon"_


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

FingazMc said:


> Somethins gotta happen to stop that match, Nexus attack i assume?


They're in a match with Cena, Sheamus, Orton, Edge and Jericho, I think they've got enough on their hands tonight


----------



## Sharkey604 (Aug 15, 2010)

Keep showin' Austin clips, teasing?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm liking these flash back moments, good stuff!


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

god what an epic moment


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ah the good old WWF days Austin in the Zambonie!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

More great old times!!! Austin was incredible


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

We know Undertaker can roll in the ring, but I'm concerned with Bret, still. I've never really seen Bret perform since he came back. Can he keep the pace up? Can he still take the bumps?

I guess we'll find out later.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

I can't believe TNA. Two old bastards who can barely move taking time... oh. It appears this is Raw. Um... Yay for nostalgia?


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

AUSTIN IS HERE!!!











In video clip format....


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Vintage Stone Cold.

Stop making me feel old, WWE!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

daniel bryan and kaval on a tag team, the icw just came


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Classic Stone Cold moment.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Daniel AND KAVAL?!


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Daniel Bryan and Kaval together in WWE RAW?


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Daniel Bryan didn't even get an entrance wow


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OMG DRAGON AND KAVAL~!!!!!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

5 bucks they'll ad some no holds barred stip to avoid Bret Taking a bump (if the match actually happens).


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

HOLY SHIT!!! KAVAL & DANIELSON!!!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Daniel Bryan stuck with NXT Season 2?? What happened to his push?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

kaval and danielson teaming up ????? markin out lol


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy shit, Kaval and Daniel Bryan on the same team!!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Let the forum explode. Kaval and Daniel Bryan team


----------



## Dash20 (Dec 6, 2009)

No doubt I won't be that last, possibly not the first, to say this but

God Damn I miss J.R. 

...and for that matter the old Jerry Lawler


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Holy poop, KAval and Bryan together, the IWC just came all over themselves.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

O_O Kaval and Daniel Bryan Tag Team Hell YES!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Kaval and Brian on the same team??

OAN: AWWWEEEESSSOOOOMMMMMMEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Kaval & Danielson tag team


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

holy shit


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Everyone just creamed their pants


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Daniel Bryan and Kaval teaming!! 

*IWC explodes*


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Danielson/Kaval team. Cool beans. Random thing for Dnaiel Bryan to do but yeah lol.

Miz and Riley to win plz


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

here comes the greatest thing on RAW today...The Miz...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Lol no Miz is actually wearing that shirt


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Kaval + Daniel Bryan? Thanks Vince!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

KAVAL AND DANIEL BRYAN WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

KAVAL and Bryan!!! This is really a dream made true!!!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow, Danielson and Low Ki teaming up on Raw?! To quote Raven from Impact last year, it's a pro wrestling purist's wet dream!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

michael cole is awesome


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

OMG

Miz's shirt is so win!


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

LOW KI AND DRAGON. I just jizzed


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Low Ki and Danielson in the same ring in WWE. Amazing.

And Miz's new shirt sucks. Did they just take whatever Eugene shirts they had and add awesome to them?


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol @ Bryan Danielson gettin a bigger pop than Coffee!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Kofi and Danielson jobbing to Miz?

<---


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Kaval and Danielson teaming up, :agree:


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh god, Miz is wearing that new t-shirt...


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow, what an epic match coming up.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope DB & Kaval win


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

hello i'm awesome...just bought lol


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Michael Cole is such a boss.

COle made Ki/Danielson his bitches


----------



## ChrisisAwesome (Jan 7, 2010)

I normally hate Cole but damn. He went straight to the point


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Remove Kofi and Mcgilli-loser and you have a great match.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Kaval and Bryan teaming up?! 

Marking


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

This is going to be good.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao

What the Hell was with that Riley pose at the top of the ramp?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> We know Undertaker can roll in the ring, but I'm concerned with Bret, still. I've never really seen Bret perform since he came back. Can he keep the pace up? Can he still take the bumps?
> 
> I guess we'll find out later.


He actually did pretty well at SummerSlam when he was on the offence. It's when he's being attacked that it's a problem.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

the wwe really does read these damn forums


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> We know Undertaker can roll in the ring, but I'm concerned with Bret, still. I've never really seen Bret perform since he came back. Can he keep the pace up? Can he still take the bumps?
> 
> I guess we'll find out later.


Bret can hit a couple of moves but can't take any bumps.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Okay, I just marked Kaval & Bryan. They're prolly gunna job out but I don't care, this is a team made in 'internet heaven' according to Michael Cole...he's obviously never heard of pornography.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Kavan and Bryan = IWC's dream team!

RAW has never looked so stacked!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL I love the miz shirt. Someone please get it for me.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Kaval & Bryan Danielson's combined height is 6'2.

RAW has started great so far, mostly because of Alex Riley & the Miz! Riley's white boots are the shit... am I the only one who likes them?


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

micheal cole internet dream oh stfu!!!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

i didn't realize Danielson was this short

he looks even shorter than Kaval


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

people who type out "FTW!".....I want to punch you all in the face. Just saying. Stop that corny shit.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Good triple threat opener IMO..


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i swear to god if Kaval and Bryan job im turning raw off


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Nabz™ said:


> Daniel Bryan didn't even get an entrance wow


He's not Cena


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i have a feeling rileys going to win this


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Undertaker vs Bret

TNA TNA TNA
_This is wrestling...this is wrestling_


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you WWE for the Kaval/Daniel Bryan tag team. Now here comes the Miz and Michael Cole will start his man crush


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Riley looks good on RAW but I would much rather see him go to SD after he wins Season 2 of NXT. He will take the mid-card by storm and be a main-eventer by WM 27 if he goes to SD, especially because of it's current weak roster.


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

I wish Striker was on commentary tonight. Yelling LOCK IN THE CATTLE MUTILATION!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> i swear to god if Kaval and Bryan job im turning raw off


Why do people post stuff like this?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Damn, I love that move


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Since when are there three guys in the ring at the same time in a triple threat tag match?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

LBGetBack said:


> people who type out "FTW!".....I want to punch you all in the face. Just saying. Stop that corny shit.


Do you just come in here to call everyone kids and complain? Not trying to be a jerk but seems like I see that in every post.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

lol at Henning getting the hot tag and no one carrying


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Didn't Miz tag in, pathetic.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Why isn't Cole slaggin Danielson off yet?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cole is gay for Alex Riley.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Did Cole just say Riley had a great body? ..... No comment.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm watching Dragon and Low Ki wrestle on RAW.


(Tries to hold in cum)


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

"All internet all the time!"

HEEL COLE IS SO AWESOME


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

I have a feeling the Miz & Riley will win -_-


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

LBGetBack said:


> people who type out "FTW!".....I want to punch you all in the face. Just saying. Stop that corny shit.












FTW!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

FINISH HIM!!!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

"McGillicutty" makes me cringe every time.

He's fucking Joe Hennig. He looks just like his dad.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

:lmao:lmao:lmao I knew it was gonna end like that!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Good shit


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Muta said:


> Riley looks good on RAW but I would much rather see him go to SD after he wins Season 2 of NXT. He will take the mid-card by storm and be a main-eventer by WM 27 if he goes to SD, especially because of it's current weak roster.


I agree!

My god Cole STFU!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Did Cole just say Riley has a great body?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> i swear to god if Kaval and Bryan job im turning raw off


Indeed. If this turns out to be a match to get Riley and Miz over this Raw plummets.

:no:

Haha well what do you know...


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

And Cole just finished...


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

And Michael Cole just came after seeing his man crush get a pin on the IWC's darling.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I really hate The Miz, I really do. I think I hate him more then the Nexus and I didn't even know that was possible


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Camera man fails miserably at catching Kaval's finisher.

Nice quick match.


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

Cue everbody bitching that The Miz burried Kaval.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Why the hell did Cole just laugh after Lawler said only you? You're supposed to stay in character you fucking dumbass!


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

KH Diplomats said:


> I have a feeling the Miz & Riley will win -_-


u win


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

God Damn, @ Cole slurping the Miz!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Alex is such a punk


Is that a morrison chant wtf!??!?


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

goddamit cole!!! lol does the miz even know of coles man love for him!?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

DANIEL BRYAN BURIED.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao "internet, internet, WWE!!"


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

miz owning blandy brian again.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

the crowd cheering awesome, after the miz took out DB holy crap


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

*Michael Cole The Rock says take your mouth out of The Miz's package* And proceed to check in to the Smackdown hotel.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I enjoy how Miz walks out the ring with the briefcase yet no belt...fs get the us title off him..


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

What did I miss guys? I tuned in halfway trough this match and saw Kaval and Bryan and tried to hold in girlish excitement.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Jerry Lawler telling Cole to calm down. Cole just creamed his pants to the max.

God Cole would you please shut the fuck up and close your mouth.

Cole's instructions:

1. Open Mouth
2. Insert Miz
3. Suck


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

lol at the "Awesome" chants.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Well wasn't that just predictable Kaval/Bryan doing the job, no other complaints with the match thought it was entertaining for the 5 mins that it lasted.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Knew Riley & Miz would win, Riley to win NXT plz!


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

I think that ending was fine, Kaval got to do his finisher but Miz keeps his momentum. 

Its not like they had him get completely mauled, he had the most offensive moves out of any of the rookies which I think says a lot.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Danielson better get a US title match at KoC. All these promos and matches just to get Miz over and listening to Cole nut himself every week is a complete waste of good air time.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

I can't wait till Daniel Bryan breaks Miz's fucking neck


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

"so pretty" :lmao


----------



## will7291 (Jul 23, 2006)

taker vs bret will be MOTY !!!


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Miz is so overrated. He simply should not be a world champion.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Knew Riley & Miz would win, Riley to win NXT plz!


You're kidding right? I love Riley as much as the next guy buy it's obvious Kaval is gonna win



WhyTooJay said:


> Miz is so overrated. He simply should not be a world champion.


Welcome to the club.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

did lawler just quote eminem ?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Speedy McGee said:


> Cue everbody bitching that The Miz burried Kaval.


Well everyone else does I guess :sad:

Good quick match - not soo many promos and sh1te yet!


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

"Were going to find out what happends when a tornado hits a volcano"- King

Well King has been listening to his Eminem lately.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Calling it now: Orton will come out on top and end up Rko'ing everyone. Seems obvious at this point?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Is Bryan ever going to cut a promo and somehow explain what the fuck has happened over the last four months?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Jerry Lawler telling Cole to calm down. Cole just creamed his pants to the max.
> 
> God Cole would you please shut the fuck up and close your mouth.
> 
> ...




:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao That reeeaaallly made me laugh!!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Miz & Riley winning was guaranteed. The Miz is getting pushed to moon right now and WWE is making it very obvious which is an excellent thing. Younger guys need to learn from guys like John Cena & the Miz, Vince didn't like them at first but they become work-horses and proved their potential and earned their respect from Vince and the other higher-ups which is why the Miz has been recently main-eventing RAW against guys like Orton & Cena.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Sweet nexus vs wwe tonight


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris22 said:


> Knew Riley & Miz would win, Riley to win NXT plz!


We can hope. I'm not sure I wanted Miz and Riley to win, though because that gives them the momentum heading into the NXT season 2 finale, which means they could lose, but I hope not. I hope it's just something to make them look better and Riley will get the win and it won't matter.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm guessing Kaval is their pick for NXT Winner, seeing as Miz pinned him and Riley was the winning rookie tonight as a result.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Well Kaval getting pin hopefully means he wins


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

WhyTooJay said:


> Miz is so overrated. He simply should not be a world champion.


Agree 100%


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

will7291 said:


> taker vs bret will be MOTY !!!


What year? Just checking...


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

I love how on this celebratory night, a milestone for WWE and the industry, they give us a main event of a guy faking sick and a cripple. Thanks, anonymous GM.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Can't wait until dragon takes the us title off the miz at night of champions.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Kaval and Bryan looked great

Riley & Henning looked like scrubs

miz Looked Awesome

i am very pleased with that match


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Think of it this way, given Miz's recent monster push how would it look on the part of The Miz if Alex Riley if he lost NXT? Just thought of that.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

Muta said:


> Miz & Riley winning was guaranteed. The Miz is getting pushed to moon right now and WWE is making it very obvious which is an excellent thing. Younger guys need to learn from guys like John Cena & the Miz, Vince didn't like them at first but they become work-horses and proved their potential and earned their respect from Vince and the other higher-ups which is why the Miz has been recently main-eventing RAW against guys like Orton & Cena.


co-sign.
if guys like morrison, ted, shelton and host of others took full advantage of the pushes they got, they would be in same place. the WWE can only do so much (shaemus excepted) at some point you have to get yourself over and the miz has done and other youngs havn't. So the hater need to step back.


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

I'll take "Im going to piss off the IWC heel" Michael Cole over "VINTAGE face" Michael Cole in day of the week.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

will7291 said:


> taker vs bret will be MOTY !!!


Only if Bret can wrestle.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

.....s hatin on the miz.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

korndogg123 said:


> Since when are there three guys in the ring at the same time in a triple threat tag match?


They started it a few months ago at during the main event of one of the 3 hour RAW's.(this was before Taker's "vegetative state.")


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

DFUSCMAN said:


> *Can't wait* until dragon takes the us title off the miz at night of champions.


Me neither... Same for Kaval winning NXT ..


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wait, didnt Miz tag in there at the end of the match then get knocked off the apron? if so how the fuck did Riley get the pin?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> I love how on this celebratory night, a milestone for WWE and the industry, they give us a main event of a guy faking sick and a cripple. Thanks, anonymous GM.


guy faking sick? You know wrestling is scripted right?


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Melina


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I wonder if they'll have Luna vid tonight, i hope they do.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

divas shit comming up time for a piss break


----------



## will7291 (Jul 23, 2006)

SatanX said:


> What year? Just checking...


gonna be a 5 star match


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Karl Pilkington ftw.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow piss break already?


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

That match had a lot of potential 

NOT looking forward to Taker and Bret in the same match-Bret needs to hang up his boots for good finally and Taker isn't too far from needing to do the same either


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow i swear i saw JR's long lost son in the crowd on the "Slam of the week"


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I've been looking forward to this piss break.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Piss break_


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Lay-Cool <3


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Piss break


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Melina time. 

Oh yeah, and those two other chicks too. :side:


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Christ, these two ....s on my screen.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

piss break


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

What are the odds that they offer her a 3-some? Low? Damn.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

right guys womens match - im away for a piss and then a sandwich


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LAYLA IS SOOOO HOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_enforcer4 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cynic said:


> "McGillicutty" makes me cringe every time.
> 
> He's fucking Joe Hennig. He looks just like his dad.


I know right, WTF are they thinking?


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Omg Melina and Eve together jizz.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

My baby Layla...my goodness if only I can get 20 minutes...


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I guess it's time to brace yourself for unnecessary screeching by Melina.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

How come Melina still has same music as Morrison?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Ah, LayCool, my Monday Night just got a lot better!!!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

GOD damn i fucking hate ley-cool!


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

I wish WWE would just give up on womens wrestling. Actually scratch that, I need a piss break. IMMA GO PEE NOW!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

we need a diva named kong. get on that vince, so i dont have to take a piss break everytime the divas come on my tv


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

PISS BREAK

I lie I'm getting biscuits


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

melina looks hot :yum:


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Time for a piss


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Aghhh no... Eve... well at least we hope for her to get screwed


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi, Diva's, did you hear that? That's what is known as as a reaction! Take notes from Melina, please!


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

How many toilets around the world will be flushing right now?


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Travis Bickle said:


> Karl Pilkington ftw.


This.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jersey Shore Diss


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

They're talking about Jersey Shore?

And that hideous thing they call Snooki?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Laycool need they asses beat!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

do we need a fucking diva match every monday?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

perro said:


> divas shit comming up time for a piss break


It pisses me off that this is following the ads, people use _them_ for their piss break


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

I didnt even had a chance to go to the bathroom


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

This is actually one of the segments of the show I was looking forward to...it might have only lasted a few mins but here comes a promo..I hope.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

huh?

HEY...DAMMIT...I'm still pissing!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Not sure if everyone is back from the washroom that was quick.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Lol, and Eve does jack shit. 
BIG WIN BY THE RAW DIVAS!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Wasn't even long enough for a piss break


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Did King compare Laycool to the Jersey Shore girls? fpalm


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

SO fucking pointless!!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

mccool hurt herself, she's crying.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

wtf has Melina done to her face


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

WTF?


----------



## JBLaque (Jan 2, 2006)

I love how Eve just stays on the sidelines in her matches now lmfao


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

damn not even enough time to make a samich :lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Iam so sick of melina, shes booked ridiculously strong


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

notorious_187 said:


> They're talking about Jersey Shore?
> 
> And that hideous thing they call Snooki?


I'd fuck that hideous thing with the quickness.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Why was that match so short? I just took my cock out, damn.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

THANK YOU UNIFY THE BELTS!!!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

That sucks!! Lol at the "She always cries"


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice, good move WWE not letting that shit last long.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

finally they are unifying the titles...


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Holy, Christ. I guess they want to give Taker/Bret some time...

Layla's new attire is... WOW!

FUCK YES! Unify those titles!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Unified Women's title.. finally.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

it's about time, there are not enough good women for two titles


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

laylas hot but her voice bugs me


----------



## BryanHai (Aug 24, 2010)

LOL WTF. A lumber jack match?


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Can I be a lumberjack?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Who didn't see that coming.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Yesssss, best news in a long time  No more of this two women's champs bullshit


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Lumberjill FFS


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Melina's smile looks so fake.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

wooo lumber jack match now iam all excited *sarcasm mode*


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

perro said:


> Iam so sick of melina, shes booked ridiculously strong


Melina is the only diva in the WWE I even have any care in the world about.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Finally they unify.........


A diva lumberjack match.....LOL


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

does the Unification Match even matter ?
it's not like the championship get defeated on PPVs that much anyway and lol @ a Lumberjack Match.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well that segment was completely worthless.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

jesus


----------



## matherto (Sep 20, 2008)

What the fuck was that beast on the right then?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

they can jack my lumber anytime


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thats the line up for everyone batista has came inside


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Out of all of them why do Tamina & Jillian just stand out as being the only hideous ones.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

So.. Michelle will comepete to unify the titles even though she's not champion? wtf

Man, WWE REALLY over-uses LumberJack Matches. I'm so sick of them, they are always BS anyway


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

lmao i love LayCool


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

The one girl to save a shitty Divas segment.

Damn that Kelly Kelly...


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

has melina had surgery??


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The beginning of the end for Lay-Cool.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Get the fuck off the screen already . Over exceeding.


----------



## Temporal (Mar 24, 2010)

Finally, unified Women's title.


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Lumberjack match = chance for WWE to parade out all of their camera whores in one fell swoop.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

FOR FUCK'S SAKE I THOUGHT WE WERE DONE WITH THIS VIDEO :lmao


----------



## Chicken Man (Aug 10, 2010)

Got in here late. Has Daniel Bryan competed yet? What was happened?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

quote me on this, they're bringing back the cruiserweight title ... look at the recent moves of signing/debuting cruiserweights


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

matherto said:


> What the fuck was that beast on the right then?


Jillian.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Unification Match? No more Divas Title then i'm happy.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

killacamt said:


> finally they are unifying the titles...


Isn't the Divas title only like a year old?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Where's rosa?

Tiffany? oh wait... my bad.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

SpazzWagon said:


> right guys womens match - im away for a piss and then a sandwich


I hope you washed your hands.

Wow another reply of the Nexus attack, I'm a fan of them but I don't need to see this again.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Nexus in a recall moment was pretty smart, it truly is a Raw moment.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

The Nexus debut is already a Raw classic moment?

<-------


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

Okay which segment is better. Vince getting his head punted off my Orton, or The Nexus beatdown on Cena?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

woah Skip is gone? when did that happen?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Great Christ, Otunga is awful.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

melina looks better when shes not smiling.

idk something off about her face, keeps it from
being pretty


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> woah Skip is gone? when did that happen?


He broke his ankle during a match at a house show.


----------



## Temporal (Mar 24, 2010)

Skip in injured.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Nexus will attack The Undertaker. I called it.


----------



## Sharkey604 (Aug 15, 2010)

This RAW has been fuckin' impressive so far


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Unforgettable? WTF?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wade Barrett, you big eared bastard, I hope you do something exciting for a change


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> woah Skip is gone? when did that happen?


broke his ankle during a house show


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Glad they acknowledged Skip's injury rather than a dumb 'change of heart' angle.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I HAVE MY BISCUITS! 

Seems I didn't miss alot, something about a title unification

Wade there sounds menacing - maybe he'll try lift Big Show this week


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Nexus to beat the shit out of the undertaker plase


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Interfering the Taker -Hart Match nexus lol.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Oooh. I'm intrigued.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

what he will do to make it so memorable is destroy otunga! the icw will remember it forever!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I dont know about anyone else but I've never stood like that while talking in a group. lol


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

There ganna try 2 take out the undertaker?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ShaggyK said:


> woah Skip is gone? when did that happen?


I hear he works for WWE.com

Oh wait


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

anyone else hate Otunga as much as i do?


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Legendary looks... okay?


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Teasing that the NXT2 rejects will join up with them?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

P-Nex said:


> Isn't the Divas title only like a year old?


the first champion was crown in july of 2008, so it's 3 years old.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

man i would love to see nexus add husky hurris tonight but i doubt it  cuz the finale of season 2 nxt is tomorrow


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Are they gonna .... Michael Cole live in the middle of the ring?

EDIT: That word that implies forced sexual intercourse between 2 or more individuals is filtered? Really?


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Amber B said:


> I dont know about anyone else but I've never stood like that while talking in a group. lol


I always stand in 3/4 profile when talking to someone and accentuate my last words by looking off to a corner.

I don't have many conversations.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Chicken Man said:


> Got in here late. Has Daniel Bryan competed yet? What was happened?


Yes, he teamed with Kaval in a triple threat tag-team match featuring the other NXT2 finalists and their pros. His team lost after Miz snuck in and gave the SCF to Kaval. After the bell Miz hit him with the briefcase again.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

SpazzWagon said:


> anyone else hate Otunga as much as i do?


everyone here hates Otunga


----------



## MyDeerHunter (Jul 2, 2009)

bme said:


> the first champion was crown in july of 2008, so it's 3 years old.


that is some bad maths.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

bme said:


> the first champion was crown in july of 2008, so it's 3 years old.


It's 2010, so thats is two years.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

TARVER got some mic time


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

SpazzWagon said:


> anyone else hate Otunga as much as i do?


95% of this forum do


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

bme said:


> the first champion was crown in july of 2008, so it's 3 years old.


<----


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

Maybe, will get another huge NXT beatdown tonight on both Taker/Michaels. And, then the guess GM and the person leading the Nexus will be revealed to be DIXIE CARTER!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

gah why couldnt Otunga break his ankle....oh right that would actually require him to wrestle


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm going to call it. Nexus will become joined with the rejects from Season 2 forming a huge faction. Kind of got me thinking after seeing the 'Bragging Rights' poster. Then they'll all take out Sheamus, John Cena, Edge, Randy Orton & Chris Jericho ending the night.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

I hate that sky sports ad with a passion.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Serpent01 said:


> everyone here hates Otunga


I don't but only because he doesn't deserve my hate. I 'meh' him :lmao


----------



## Chicken Man (Aug 10, 2010)

Nexus is going to KILL John Cena.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

I just had a thought, not a great one. 

McCool and Layla said they want to fight Melina under the condition they (Mccool and Layla) get to Unify the titles. Melina responded that she agrees to that under one condition. That it becomes a lumberjack match. 

This indicates to me that if Melina wins, titles are not unified (which means Melina would win) cause she got to pick the match stipulation. 

I really hope I'm wrong but it's something lame that WWE would do. There is no need to a women's title on two shows so I really hope I'm wrong. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

nexus is going to attack taker... you heard it here first


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

WHy did cena have to be in the center of that 900 pic? God that pisses me off!


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

The Striker said:


> I hear he works for WWE.com
> 
> Oh wait


Why wasn't Joey Styles at Hardcore Justice?


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Backslash?


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Amber B said:


> I dont know about anyone else but I've never stood like that while talking in a group. lol


yeah it looks so fuckin forced.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

We gotta have Raw with Santino


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

[MDB] said:


> I'm going to call it. Nexus will become joined with the rejects from Season 2 forming a huge faction. Kind of got me thinking after seeing the 'Bragging Rights' poster. Then they'll all take out Sheamus, John Cena, Edge, Randy Orton & Chris Jericho ending the night.


Love that idea.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Bob Barker.....Epic.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

[MDB] said:


> I'm going to call it. Nexus will become joined with the rejects from Season 2 forming a huge faction. Kind of got me thinking after seeing the 'Bragging Rights' poster. Then they'll all take out Sheamus, John Cena, Edge, Randy Orton & Chris Jericho ending the night.


would be awesome


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh how i hate the guest hosts


----------



## Chicken Man (Aug 10, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> nexus is going to attack taker... you heard it here first


It's been posted at least three times already and I only skimmed a couple of pages.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Will Cena get the proper hometown welcome or will it end up like SummerSlam 2006?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Chicken Man said:


> Nexus is going to KILL John Cena.


They already did that...So it won't be unforgettable... Undertaker I think.. Marking for it


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

P-Nex said:


> Why wasn't Joey Styles at Hardcore Justice?


Because he has a regular job.

(at WWE Headquarters)


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

lol Barker & Y2J!

It's Y2J!


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah that was a classic moment


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

I hope they show Vince getting Rick Rolled. That was without a doubt the best Raw moment everrr!!!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i'm going to take you over my knee chris!!!

lol, raw is jericho


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

jericho got a haircut


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

And Bob Barker is...?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

How the hell does Bob Barker make the cut? They could've at least put Austin saving Team WWF from the Alliance.


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

LMAO. That was to funny.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Bob Barker, one of the few guest hosts that were tolerable.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh god? a segment with Jillian, Santino, IRS, a terribly misused Jericho and and old crusty TV presenter is a classic moment?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

OK some of these Raw classic moments are just too fresh to be called "classic". The Price is Right bit is just under a year old for God's sake.


----------



## Chicken Man (Aug 10, 2010)

Jericho got a haircut.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ah fack


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

fuck no Jerichos leaving again.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Welp, goodbye, Jericho.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

WHAT THE HELL NO CHRIS PLEASE DON'T LEAVE US!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

WTF??? He better not leave!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

aw shit Jericho is away no!!!!!!!!!!! we knew it was gonna happen


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Ok, that line was pretty funny.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

WHAT.... JERICHO BETTER NOT BE LEAVING


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Now I need Jericho to win the title.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Speedy McGee said:


> I hope they show Vince getting Rick Rolled. That was without a doubt the best Raw moment everrr!!!


when the hell was this!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Oh no...Bye Jericho. I'll miss ya.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nooooo! I was hoping for Orton to win @ NOC, but now I want Y2J to win!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_wow. How gay, I noticed Jericho has a new haircut_


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Wow Jericho is he actually gonna leave in September...


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

:lmao Justin bringing the truth.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Jericho gone then


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So Jericho's leaving then :/


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

They should just show Austin moments.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL at Mathews... That was a low kick


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Uhh...

Jericho taking a another hiatus already?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

See you later Jericho. =(


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

is he taking time off or does he win???


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Welp that settles it

Lol matthews giving him shit


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

Well that's Jericho leaving the WWE then. So long.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

I guess he really is leaving.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Awesome Y2J chants!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Jericho going to take a break?


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

its official hes gone, there is no way they putting the belt on him at this point, this sucks donkey balls


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Well we all know Jericho has a European tour coming up with Fozzy and with his 2nd book on the way, maybe he'll be gone from the WWE for a while and hopefully he releases his 2nd book during that time (without the WWE).


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow....crickets.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Who's Morrison jobbing to tonight then


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

The day Jericho leaves, is the day I stop watching.....no joke. There's a few who I still enjoy, but Jericho's really the only reason I really follow it and watch anymore.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

John Morrison needs to stop getting wasted with Truth.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

no reaction for morrison in a great crowd, LOL


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

damn even with a hot crowd limited reaction for morrison


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, Jericho aint winning so that's it, no more Y2J. I may cry


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I made a cup of tea! What did Jericho say about leaving!?!?

Also I wreckon Nexus will give the WWE a new logo and be like Skip made this in his colouring book - we will go down in history

It's the Zoo-Keeper!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Y'all know what time it is. This the part were we crank it up ...


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

shit jericho leaving?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you Jericho.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

*WHAT'S UP??*


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

No way is Jericho leaving... right? He's either going to win, or completely ignore what he said, yea?

Wtf, we haven't seen JoMo/Truth as a "tag team" in months! Ew


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> OK some of these Raw classic moments are just too fresh to be called "classic". The Price is Right bit is just under a year old for God's sake.


Maybe they don't want to have the past look that much better than the present which it was. 

Btw, this show is too much hype and not enough substance.

I'm marking for that SD! promo though.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL at cole "we get it, we get it"


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I love that Cole is heeling on Truth for no reason now.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'd love it if Cole actually got up and tried to physically stop R-Truth's entrance :lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ummm...sooo Morrison/Truth or Usos? :side:


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow, they went to commercial in the middle of Truth's rap.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

*cue a jobbing Regal and Ryder entrance over the ads*


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

:lmao Did Cole just say "We Get It."


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

...where's Macgruber when you need him


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

"WE GET IT! WE GET IT!" Finally Cole says something awesome.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Morrison and Truth will win instead of an established tag team. Why do they always do this?


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

If Michael Cole keeps ripping on R-Truth's entrance I may be tempted to become a Cole-Miner.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So as for Michael Cole
Currently marking for: The Miz, Alex Riley
Currently hating: Daniel Bryan, Kaval, R-Truth

Wow, he sounds like a certain user here on WF


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I guess Jericho is moving to SmackDown then?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Why in the fuck are Morrison and Truth still a tag-team?


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Whose the genius who decided to cut off R Truths entrance, because seriously that guy should get a raise pronto.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

JeremyCB23 said:


> when the hell was this!?!?!?!?!?!


Million Dollar Mania in 2008.. makes me laugh just thinking about it. Christ that was bad.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

cole hates the zookeeper more then he hates daniel bryan...and wtf when the hell did vince get rick rolled!?!?!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Wow....crickets.


Funny. I used to hear crickets make a chirp-chirp. Now they say "Y2J! Y2J!" and sound like thousands of people.

Cool.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Too many ads...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nabz™ said:


> John Morrison needs to stop getting wasted with Truth.


Yes, he needs to stop wasting his time and find a job he is good at.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Well thats it for Jericho, sucks to see him go but he has a big show and other things apparently in the background


----------



## Chicken Man (Aug 10, 2010)

BLACK MAGIC AND THE WHITE SHADOW


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

can Nexus "injure" Truth and put him out of action for a while? not exactly unforgettable because no one would miss him but still, it would be fun to watch


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

"WHAT'S UP?!"
YOU'RE STALE!
"WHAT'S UP?!"
YOU'RE STALE!
"WHAT'S UP?!"
YOU'RE STALE!
"WHAT'S UP?!"
YOU'RE STALE!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Rice9999 said:


> Why in the fuck are Morrison and Truth still a tag-team?


bromance?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i cant believe jericho is leaving :sad:


----------



## Lewbooo (Aug 23, 2010)

The song in that sausages ad is awesome!


----------



## The Oggmonster (Mar 30, 2008)

well looks like I won't see him in November. At least I saw him in Fatal 4 Way!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Really hope Jericho isn't retiring


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

I am calling Morrison to turn on Truth


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Man Smackdown still gon be on fridays -_-


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

The Striker said:


> I'd love it if Cole actually got up and tried to physically stop R-Truth's entrance :lmao


That would be awesome.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> So as for Michael Cole
> Currently marking for: The Miz, Alex Riley
> Currently hating: Daniel Bryan, Kaval, R-Truth
> 
> Wow, he sounds like a certain user here on WF


I need more evidence, some Kennedy references would seal it.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

John morrison is well on the path to becoming the next shelton benjamin.


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

R-Truth What's Up Lyrics

[Intro: R-Truth]
Whassup?
Stand up and say whassup?
What's, up? {*repeat 3X*}

[Chorus]
People over there whassup?
If you feel me, stand up and say whassup?
Whassup? (Whassup?) Whassup? (Whassup?)
Whassup? (Whassup?) Whassup? (Whassup?)
You can get with this, or you can get with that
You better come get with this, cause this is where it's at
Whassup? (Whassup?) Whassup? (Whassup?)
Whassup? (Whassup?) Whassup? (Whassup?)

[Verse One]
I be skippin and jumpin and, leavin the competition
Makin 'em disappear like your favorite magician
I ride that {motherfucker} 'til the wheels fall off
And I bounce 'em back to back 'til they necks get soft
Most of the time you see me, I'm tryin to keep it simple
These are the type of people to get popped like a pimple
Statin my claim to fame
To be one of the baddest-ass {.....z} to step foot in this game
And I haven't even started yet~!
But you can better believe I'ma yank it off a sure shot bet
Whassup? (Whassup?) Whassup? (Whassup?)
Whassup? (Whassup?) Say WHOA

[Chorus] - last "Whassup?" refain + "WHOA!"

[Verse Two]
Steady stickin and movin like there's no time left
I did it before the fall and like I lost my breath
Baby that's what happens when you snooze you lose
Grip yo' fate when you breakin the rules
They tellin me Jack was nimble, they said he was quick
But I bet that {.....} can't do the {shit} that I did
Rippin and runnin the tracks, can't believe yo' eyes
The most gifted, intelligent surprise
It ain't even time to give up
I gotta be on my J.O. out like...
Be givin the dap back so you better watch out
And tell that {bitch-ass .....} keep my name out his mouth

[Chorus] - same as last time

[Verse Three]
I'ma keep on pumpin and stompin as I please
I know you see me comin movin like a stampede
Been known for bringin the drama just to {fuck shit} up
It's all because of the drama that enough's enough
Bringin the entertainment, slash, top billing
Suntan Superman, Ron Killings
I be trippin and takin the risks, goin against the grain
Them are the reason and the cause of why I'm insane
Definitely makin impressions, and leavin you standin and guessin
My tongue be goin off like a Smith and Wesson
I can really get posted up, make noise and that's a fact
You better get ready for me, cause IT BE LIKE THAT~!


And to be it sounds like

Habadoobado be da
habadoobado be da
WAZ UP!!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

If LayCool win the unification match i will throw up.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

That Jericho announcement has made this the worst Raw in years. 

Dude Weak. Dude. Lame. Bummer Dude.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

> Makin 'em disappear like your favorite magician


Who the hell has a favourite magician lol.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Speedy McGee said:


> R-Truth What's Up Lyrics
> 
> [Intro: R-Truth]
> Whassup?
> ...


So you want us to sing this with you?


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Speedy McGee said:


> R-Truth What's Up Lyrics
> 
> [Intro: R-Truth]
> Whassup?
> ...


Oh dear


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

He's still doing his entrance? :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Travis Bickle said:


> Who the hell has a favourite magician lol.


And that isn't even the worst line :lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

DASHIN CODY RHODES!!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaashing!!!!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Travis Bickle said:


> Who the hell has a favourite magician lol.


<---- I mark for David Blaine.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

DASHING!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

WHOOOOOOAAAAA OOOOOHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WOAAAAHHHHHHHH!! YOU'RE ONLY SMOKE AND MIRRORS!!


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

DASHING Cody Rhodes!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*DASHING!!!*


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

cody rhodes is growing on me


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*in first*WOOOOOOOOOOOAHHHH YOUR ONLY SMOKE AND MIRRORS


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

PLEAS DON'T LET RHODES WIN!!!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_LAMO, _


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Deepvoice80 said:


> I am calling Morrison to turn on Truth


When JoMo was coming out, I was actually thinking about how awesome that would be.

And here's the best entrance in the WWE .... DASHING Cody Rhodes.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Why isn't Cody wearing knee pads? Dashing is growing on me.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Kneepads please


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

YES Dashing Cody Rhodes!! 

This Raw is now DASHING!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Shit, start chopping clips for the mandatory "Leave The Memories Alone" Jericho tribute video :sad:

CODY!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Cody Rhodes on Raw? That's pretty awesome.

Who's going to be his partner? Goldust?


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

I didn't expect, Cody to be on Raw tonight, I'm glad he is though!


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

That girls got a great pair of legs.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Best entrance on SD besides Del Rio.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Can't believe I'm rooting for Cody and Drew, but they would be much better then Morrison & Truth.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Poor crowd had to hear R-Truths annoying song thru the whole commercial break. I'd a cut my wrist.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Why does Cody act like a metrosexual?

<----


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Mcintyre on RAW yesssssssssssssssssssss!!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

oh piss off McIntyre


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cody & Drew will probablt win here.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Michael Cole WE KNOW HE HAS HIS OWN MIRROR ON STAGE! SSTOP FUCKING SAYING IT, YOU TWAT!

This #1 contender's match is already looking ridiculous... Dudebusters... GateCrashers.. whre are you?!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Woah, who is this guy coming out to a Turn The Page ripoff?


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Im sorry what was Jerichos annoucement? i missed it


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

"Dashing" Cody Rhodes

no reaction tho lol


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Dashingly Sinister to win


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Damn Cody & Drew have the best theme songs in WWE right now, no wonder they're a team


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> OK some of these Raw classic moments are just too fresh to be called "classic". The Price is Right bit is just under a year old for God's sake.


Maybe they don't want to have the past look that much better than the present which it was. 

Btw, this show is too much hype and not enough substance.

I'm marking for that SD! promo though.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

The only good thing about McIntyre is the first five seconds of his intro, and they cut it out.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok this killed the moment...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Dashingly Sinister ftw!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

lol or not


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

WHERE IS JR D:


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh hey Drew...forgot you still had a job


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

cindel25 said:


> Why isn't Cody wearing knee pads? Dashing is growing on me.


He's never worn knee pads.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Cole said slobberknocker


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Random Tag-Team vs Other Random Tag-Team.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Finally the WWE are listening to us! How long have we all been saying that Cody Rhodes is absolutely dashing and for ages they ignored us...Ah well, as they say you can't hold down handsome.


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

cindel25 said:


> Why isn't Cody wearing knee pads? Dashing is growing on me.


He never wears kneepads.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i lke that Cody is being jammed back into the useless tag devison but i dont want him near the title and i dont want him dragging down Drew


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow. people dont care about macnytre at all


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I think we know who's winning this match.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Alright if Rhodes/McIntrye don't win I will lose faith in the Tag Team Division.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Tiago said:


> Im sorry what was Jerichos annoucement? i missed it


if he dosent win the WWE title at NOC he quits


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

Cole saying "Slobberknocker" is just weird.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

:lmao Morrisson making fun of McIntyre's walk to the ring hahahah :lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"It's gonna be a slobber-"

JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP. AAAAHHHH!!!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Fuck off with your JR references Cole, it just makes me miss him more


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Cole can NEVER compare to JR. No one really though.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

FUCK YES!!! THEY SAID MEAN STREET POSSE!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I splooged.

I think Cole is on speeed.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Not only a lack of kneepads, but Rhodes's boots are bothering me lol.

Mean Street Possee reference!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Alright, there's a Dashing Cody Rhodes sighting. Drew McIntyre in there too but they don't get big reactions..


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Rice9999 said:


> Random Tag-Team vs Other Random Tag-Team.


not really, since they are feuding on SD!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Did Cole did name The Mean Street Posse, as a good tag team? lol, But they were entertaining.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Why does Cody act like a metrosexual?
> 
> <----


Because he's dashing. Don't hate.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

King saying puppies = win.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

This show.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Del Rio has to show up on RAW tonight.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Lol this live audience just exposed Drew McIntyre...Over my ass. He came out to silence.



Speedy McGee said:


> R-Truth What's Up Lyrics
> 
> [Intro: R-Truth]
> Whassup?
> ...


You son bitch.


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

Can someone update me on whats happened so far and how good raw has been? Thanks.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

That is crappy... Summerslam recaps? All matches in DQ


----------



## Chicken Man (Aug 10, 2010)

Greatest match of 2010.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

wow, what a great match this has been.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

all these matches are super short


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Liniert said:


> if he dosent win the WWE title at NOC he quits


thank you man


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

wait Morrison and Truth won?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Lame.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

SJFC said:


>


i literally stared at that for like 5 minutes...its creepy but oddly mesmerizing


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

IS THIS THEME NECESSARY???


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Russo finish? We just need an interference! 

Why didn't they use Usos :no:


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank god i dont have to see rhodes wrestle

better yet he looks like a bitch

who ever booked this deserves a raise


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

WTF? That's it?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

The blue fuck was the point of that match????


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Mean Street Posse? are they there? well that was quick.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, that was a waste.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Triple Threat for the WWE Tag Team Champioship @ NOC?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

What was the point of that match?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

[MDB] said:


> Alright if Rhodes/McIntrye don't win I will lose faith in the Tag Team Division.


Really? This is what would FINALLY make you lose faith in the tag team division? This is what would set you over the edge?


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

That was shorter then the divas match. fpalm


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Chicken Man said:


> Greatest match of 2010.


Dunno I LOL'd pretty good at it.
:lmao


Nexus to interfere in taker hart


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

*THE FUCK WAS THAT?*


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Drew comes out to crickets but apparently he gets tons of heat on smackdown*


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow match of the night right there...


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

I guess it'll be Hart Dynasty vs. Truth/Morrison vs. Rhodes/McIntrye @ NOC. That's cool.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Ok, can someone explain to me how the hell the Bret/Taker match is going to work?


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

perro said:


> i lke that Cody is being jammed back into the useless tag devison but i dont want him near the title and i dont want him dragging down Drew


It was one match. He's not getting jammed anywhere.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So, what was the point?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd be so pissed off if I was there tonight, 3 sub-standard matches so far and next up we've got Undertaker (a guy who can work, but a little gingerly) Vs. Bret Hart (a guy who can walk, but a little gingerly) yay, no :/


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Did Cole did name The Mean Street Posse, as a good tag team? lol, But they were entertaining.


The Mean Street Posse were and are the best tag team ever. FTW MEAN STREET POSSE!!


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

lol...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wait, I missed it, what just happened?


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

Utter pointless first hour..


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

So much throwaway stuff here... Do we really need all these Smackdown stars crammed into one show whe the Raw roster is already big enough? I understand Taker and Kane, the rest is all pointless.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

HOLY SHIT, really?!?! I knew this would be ridiculous... 

Will we have a match over 5 min tonight besides Taker/Hart?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Halo Reach ad = cool.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

the new resident evil movie better not fucking suck and answer some god damn questions!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Amber B said:


> So, what was the point?


fpalm<-------that was the point


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

P-Nex said:


> It was one match. He's not getting jammed anywhere.


i beg to differ, its been obvious a random tag team with drew is were they were going


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

God, I hate how all the new movies are coming out in 3D now.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

WTF happened to the match?

I went to take a piss and when i came back i so them promoting the Taker/Hart match


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Amber B said:


> So, what was the point?


I guess to make it triple threat. Because of course when I see a match go 30 sec. I think, "Love to see a rematch between these two random teams, and a third just because."

And Morrison & Truth with the most awkward man-hug ever afterwards.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What a man this guy was:










Role model if I ever saw one.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> Wait, I missed it, what just happened?


JO-Mo and R-Truth vs. Rhodes and Drew. Match of the Year.

You missed it.


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

SAW its coming in 3D too cant waiit


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Pretty shit night so far tbh.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

I want to go to the nation of "why not?"


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Who wants to bet Taker's intro is longer than the match?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> Wait, I missed it, what just happened?


Same here.. what just happened?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

doctorj89 said:


> Ok, can someone explain to me how the hell the Bret/Taker match is going to work?


Kane interference ... Nexus interference ... something other than a full wrestling match


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> Ok, can someone explain to me how the hell the Bret/Taker match is going to work?


Taker will drop onto his hands and kness while Bret Hart gets on his back and rides him like a horse. And will watch the two ameture wrestle for 20 minutes straight. THATS WRESTLING DAMNIT!! NOT THAT FAKE SHIT YOU SEE ON TV!!! Sike jk. Ameture wrestling is nothing more then two gay men having sex in speedos.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Why did they not do Truth/Morrison V Hardy/Christian, then have Rhodes/Drew hit the ring and cause a DQ/No contest?

It would get them some much needed heat and further along their program with CC/Hardy.

Oh but it's WWE, so FUCK logic


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Joel said:


> What a man this guy was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pete Gas, damn I miss those days.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Chicken and a biscuit? Can't say iv ever had a piece of southern fried with a digestive :S


----------



## Chicken Man (Aug 10, 2010)

That tag match we just saw gayer than a bag of dicks.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

LOL at USA advertising shows like Event and Chase that are going to come on the same time RAW does.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

breaksilence said:


> Utter pointless first hour..


I agree.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Joel said:


> What a man this guy was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PETE FUCKING GAS!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

So I guess everything significant in the 900 episodes of Raw happened less than a year ago fpalm


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm actually marking for this replay of Hart & HBK in the ring.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

RKO696 said:


> WTF happened to the match?
> 
> I went to take a piss and when i came back i so them promoting the Taker/Hart match


both teams started fightin in the ring and the ref threw the match out.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

bme said:


> both teams started fightin in the ring and the ref threw the match out.


oh ok thnx

weird


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow, this moment only happened mere months ago.......


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Nexus to attack Undertaker.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm digging this Raw history montages.

Lest we forget what happened way back when in June of 2010 and January of 2010. The world was so different back then.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

What's with all these "Classic Raw Moments" being recent lol


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Why are they even getting a contender shot when there's other tag *teams* that have more time formed like Usos/Archer-Hawkins/Dudebusters?

Oh wait it's the WWE tag team division, lol silly me.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

This is not happening it cant..nexus where you at.


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

They should show classic stuff, not stuff that happened a few months ago.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Bret changed his shirt... hmm ok


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

ok it's official now...the Jersey Shore fact is without a doubt the MOST WASTEFUL USE OF AIR TIME IN WRESTLING PROGRAMMING HISTORY.

Nothing compares.


<----
<----
<----


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

The 'Main Event' this early? I'm guessing The Nexus are pulling something out of their hats.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

hahah Jersey shore reference.


Why does everyone think Jericho will leave? He could easily just head to smackdown. Or, even better say that the old Jericho is gone, and Y2J Jericho is back.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol @ the Jersey Shore/Snooki fact!


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

*BRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEHHEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!*


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

sooo this is going to be utter crap


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Bret looks like the guy in your local bar who's been going there for the last 45 years but never changed his clothing style, because the light of day is something he rarely sees.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Nabz™;8786799 said:


> Joey Abs, damn I miss those days.


That picture is Pete Gas










Joey Abs is the one on the right. The one in the middle is Rodney.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Has Bret vs. Undertaker ever happened on Raw before?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

WHy is this match happening now? It should be the Main Event!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

This entrance is gonna be longer than the match


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Hopefully there will be another pyro malfunction, so Taker's ass gets set on fire and he runs down to the ring.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Wooohoo Undertaker, but seriously this match can't happen.

JUSTIN ROBERTS FINALLY SAYING THE UNDERTAKERRR!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

The WWE often grabs our attention with the final hour....maybe 5 minutes, I'm holding out some hope!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i don't care how fucking long it takes, i will now and forever mark for the undertakers entrance


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

wow the WM 26 attire wow


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh and btw, I read Jericho said "wait and see what i do tonight" is that just regular heel talk, or something bigger?


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

MARRIEDD WITH CHILDREN!!!! I wish that shit was on right now. It sounds so much better then this crappy show. Hopefully their saving something big for the 5 on 5 tag.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

This ain't gon be pretty, in all meanings of the term.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Holy entrance batman! Mark Calloway truly has a once in a life time gimmick.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

15 minute entrance for a 4 minute match.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like Taker is wearing the Attitude Era attire.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Taker Entrance=longer than the last 3 matches combined.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

LONGEST RUNNING WEEKLEY EPISODIC TELEVISION PROGRAM IN HISTORY!!!!!!!!!!!! MARK THE FUCK OUT


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

how long does it take him to get to the ring tonight?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Watch this be the second best match in WWE all year.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks like brets borrowed one of Matt Hardys shirts.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

Kane to interfere?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Taker's entrance is longer than the divas match and that tag team match combined :lmao


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok.... Team NNNNN... Your time to make this unforgettable... Bury someone


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

man that attire is sick


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

just1988 said:


> Holy entrance batman! Mark Calloway truly has a once in a life time gimmick.


I'm waiting for the same person to be like oh you know undertakers real name.

*YOUR AWESOME*


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

BUTT SEX TIME. Taker is about to declare Brett Hart his bitch.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Anyone else love how the longest 2 segments so far tonight have been Undertaker's entrance and R-Truth's entrance? Definitely getting your money's worth in Boston aren't ya!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Swag said:


> Oh and btw, I read Jericho said "wait and see what i do tonight" is that just regular heel talk, or something bigger?


I guess it depends if Jericho kayfabes on Twitter. I wouldn't know.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

I predict **** 1/2


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Crespo4000 said:


> The WWE often grabs our attention with the final hour....maybe 5 minutes, I'm holding out some hope!


True... the only part that matters in the first hour of RAW is the first segment.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

I swear to god its not vince talking in coles ear its fucking matt stryker, the amount of history cole is spewing...and wow called it nexus beat down


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Nabz™ said:


> Wooohoo Undertaker, but seriously this match can't happen.
> 
> JUSTIN ROBERTS FINALLY SAYING THE UNDERTAKERRR!


He's said it loads of times, he used to be the Smackdown announcer


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Undertaker is back


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

here they come...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Called it


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

I knew we wouldn't see Hart wrestle


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, why is everything thinking this is the main event.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Well there you go :lmao


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

KH Diplomats said:


> What's with all these "Classic Raw Moments" being recent lol


It's Vince trying to convince himself he is still producing good tv.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_They could of tried harder_


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

How predictable


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

what a surprise....the match wont happen.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

And here they come..


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Wild and Young vs Mild and Old.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

What did I say obviously Nexus was gonna come.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ok main event next week on RAW...Randy Orton vs Undertaker in a race to the ring


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Are you fucking kidding me? I wasn't even looking forward to this match but it didn't even start. FFS.fpalm


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

WHAT?!?! YOU MEAN TAKER ISN'T GONNA WRESTLER BRET???!?!?! WHHHHHHHHAAAAT!?!?!


----------



## the_enforcer4 (Jan 7, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> Yeah, why is everything thinking this is the main event.


I could have swore they said it was the main event.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

just1988 said:


> Holy entrance batman! Mark Calloway truly has a once in a life time gimmick.


OMG You know his real name too? Amazing


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"Earlier today"?

Fuck is this taped?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

lol oh Wade..


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Making the future of your company look like a tool = fucking stupid.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

VINTAGE UNDERTAKER


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

is thos even an official match?

wtf is this bullshit


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

It's KANE!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cole you jackass, a big boot is vintage Undertaker?


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

Hell yeah Wade!!!! Cue the other Nexus!!! Never mind cue Kane.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL Kane stole takers powers


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Wade Barrett = buried


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Nexus need a better logo, looks like someone made it quick in paint 

Barrett!!!

Bye Barrett

KANE!!!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

It's like the start of Raw all over again.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

wtf?.


----------



## the_enforcer4 (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh no! Its a double swerve!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wayne looked like a bitch :lmao


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

When the blue hell did Kane learn that?!?!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That was interesting.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Dude, what the fuck is this? Bret and Kane can vanish into the darkness now?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

cool, kane has gained undertaker powers, nice


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

...in the world...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Anybody have a decent stream I could borrow? My one is super shit.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

that was kinda cool


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Kane using a Taker spot?

<---


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh no, Bret got lost in the wormhole. :lmao


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

And the hyenas to attack!!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

I would love if the ding happens again and when nexus gets in undertaker disapears.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Nexus to get buried.


Did Bret Hart die?


----------



## the_enforcer4 (Jan 7, 2010)

No a triple swerve! Who's next?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Obviously the match was never happening, Kane playing mind games and here's Nexus, Taker has this.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Look at Kane ... stealing his brothers' tricks.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

perro said:


> LOL Kane stole takers powers


:lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

DAMNIT. Stop the bells!!! HOLY SHIT BARRETT!!!!!!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hellz Yes WADE BARRETT FTW


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That was so cool.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

I must admit that was pretty cool


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

WTF am I watching?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Love how the gong & the lights keeps on going off


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Why don't I have teleport! 

Ohhh Wasteland!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Bonggggg_


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

LOL OKAY.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

well, jeez...


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

450 TO UNDERTAKER!!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The Nexus is in tune with the dark side!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

this show fucking sucks


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Bret Hart just vanished in all this. How weird...


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Ok...atleast something exciting happen at this moment


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

O i like that.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Ok, this is, bar none, the weirdest segment I've seen in a long time.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't even know what I'm watching anymore.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Did anyone else think someone special was gonna be there when the lights came on...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Barrett has the shittiest finisher


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Whooooo! Gabriel just dropped on the Undertaker!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

That's right fans tonight you get Taker vs. Bret Hart!...............

............BUT WAIT! Here comes Nexus!

Textbook bait-and-switch folks.

FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Kane has more power than Undertaker now or something like that right?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

That 450 didn't look the best.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I knew it...SMH.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm lost now, I won't even try to guess what all this is about


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

that was really bad


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, they're basically making Kane look strong, not Nexus.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

If Undertaker gets injured from this beatdown expect more releases.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

All those gongs/blackouts and not one cool thing happened. Let-down.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Billy Kidman said:


> ...in *A* world...


:side:


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Uhhh...where did Hart go?

Horrible segment.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

anyone else thing Gabriel is like the 3rd best member of Nexus?




oooor do i just have a man crush?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I really hate these talentless bastards, people are saying this is interesting. If seeing 5/6/7 on 1 beatdowns every week is entertaining then tell me what the hell is boring.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

OK now use the same lights off effect and reveal the GM but instead of the Gong use that "new mail" sound.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

*"And for tonight's 900th's episode of RAW, WWE will be imitating IMPACT! Enjoy the senseless and incomprehensible program!"*


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

They should just do that for the rest of the show BONG!!!!! HOLY SHIT IT'S TYLER BLACK BONG!!!!! THE WHOLE TNA ROSTER BONG!!!!!!!! THE ROCK RETURNS!!!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> That SSP didn't look the best.


That's probably because it wasn't a shooting star press...


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

This was just realllly good!! Helped everybody, Kane, Nexus, and Brett (although I think he died from a "hart" attack)


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> I really hate these talentless bastards, people are saying this is interesting. If seeing 5/6/7 on 1 beatdowns every week is entertaining then tell me what the hell is boring.


Everything that was happening on Raw before Nexus debuted?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i love wasteland as a finisher...and barrett is a fucking ox


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Taker really does not look well at all.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

Well that was utter wank


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> Kane has more power than Undertaker now or something like that right?


See what happens you get married, Undertaker's balls are in her purse...


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

YOUR SUPERSTAR, YOUR MOVES, YOUR STORY SINCE OCTOBER 2009!!! ITS YOUR WORLD NOW!! BUY IT NOW THEN WAIT 1 MONTH TILL WE RELEASE THE NEXT GAME!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> anyone else thing Gabriel is like the 3rd best member of Nexus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say thinking someone is the 3rd best member if a 5 person group, where the bottom two are awful, is much of a man crush.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Pretty pointless segment tbh...


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

that was a good segment, it pushed foward kane vs. the undertaker, and got the nexus some much needed heat.


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

this show started good and since been in downfall


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Lol this NOC commercial is pathetic.

"Being WWE Champion means I'm The Best".


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Lights should have gone out and suddenly 1997 Bret appears and takes out Nexus with the Canadian flag.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Yeah, they're basically making Kane look strong, not Nexus.


not really Kane ran like a bitch Barret was the one who put Taker down


Nexus was the one getting the heat


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Bret did not stay around long.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> I really hate these talentless bastards, people are saying this is interesting. If seeing 5/6/7 on 1 beatdowns every week is entertaining then tell me what the hell is boring.


It was interesting to see the Undertaker's "powers" used against him, so to speak.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm enjoying Kane owning The Undertaker..


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> I really hate these talentless bastards, people are saying this is interesting. If seeing 5/6/7 on 1 beatdowns every week is entertaining then tell me what the hell is boring.


I agree. Really, the only one worth keeping around is Wade Barrett, but he shouldn't be anywhere near the Main Event.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So basically the segment shows that Kane's power > Undertaker's power.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Okay. Who else was waiting for a third gong and Taker to be in Gabriel's place? I can't be the only one. The twist? He'd be splashing Taker.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i love how wwe has gotten rid of all gimmicky characters and try to be as real as possible but kane and undertaker and teleport.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> That's right fans tonight you get Taker vs. Bret Hart!...............
> 
> ............BUT WAIT! Here comes Nexus!
> 
> ...


You forgot to point to your avatar. Don't forget your gimmick man.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> anyone else thing Gabriel is like the 3rd best member of Nexus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


H's my second fave of Nexus


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> I really hate these talentless bastards, people are saying this is interesting. If seeing 5/6/7 on 1 beatdowns every week is entertaining then tell me what the hell is boring.


lolno



Pretty good segment, although the lights switching like 5 times was stupid


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Cynic said:


> Everything that was happening on Raw before Nexus debuted?


RAW is still the same. I'll admit for the 1st month, I thought Nexus was awesome but now the shit is boring. I'd rather see Santino skits then every week, Wade Barrett saying "I will become WWE champion; we will take over the WWE; This all apart of a bigger picture; You're either Nexus or against Us" then all of them gang up on somebody.

Seriously the shit gets old.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

fpalm at the new action figures


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> anyone else thing Gabriel is like the 3rd best member of Nexus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3rd best? Barrett may just about be better due to his mic skills but who's the other one?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Kane and Undertaker must be self-hating demon spawns or something, they both go years without using their superpowers.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

that was pretty good segment..


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Cool show so far. We need to see more matches though


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

perro said:


> not really Kane ran like a bitch Barret was the one who put Taker down
> 
> 
> Nexus was the one getting the heat


Well technically Magic and/or the GM sending Emails beat Taker.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

doctorj89 said:


> I wouldn't say thinking someone is the 3rd best member if a 5 person group, where the bottom two are awful, is much of a man crush.


ok well there WERE 7 of them lol, thats what i was referring too


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

perro said:


> not really Kane ran like a bitch Barret was the one who put Taker down
> 
> 
> Nexus was the one getting the heat


But it's Kane's "power" that made the lights go off and on. So really it helped both of them.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> When the blue hell did Kane learn that?!?!


You Mean Turn The Lights Off?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Anybody know if there's another way to learn to teleport like Kane did other than becoming the devil's favorite???


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Rice9999 said:


> I'm enjoying Kane owning The Undertaker..


isn't that the way it always work

Kane dominates leading up to the match and he loses at the PPV


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

Someone explain to me what the gong's are about? Has Undertaker lost control over the stage manager?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> RAW is still the same. I'll admit for the 1st month, I thought Nexus was awesome but now the shit is boring. I'd rather see Santino skits then every week, Wade Barrett saying "I will become WWE champion; we will take over the WWE; This all apart of a bigger picture; You're either Nexus or against Us" then all of them gang up on somebody.
> 
> Seriously the shit gets old.


and yet you still watch?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> not really Kane ran like a bitch Barret was the one who put Taker down
> 
> 
> Nexus was the one getting the heat


They made it look like they couldn't handle the Undertaker 'til Kane showed up.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

This was there 900 episode this show is terrible.


----------



## MyDeerHunter (Jul 2, 2009)

Speedy McGee said:


> They should just do that for the rest of the show BONG!!!!! HOLY SHIT IT'S TYLER BLACK BONG!!!!! THE WHOLE TNA ROSTER BONG!!!!!!!! THE ROCK RETURNS!!!


I actually think that'd be great...

BONG!
Kane and Undertaker fighting!
BONG!
The Rock hitting The People's Elbow on John Cena!
BONG!
McIntyre and Rhodes shaving each others chest hair!
BONG!
Chris Masters doing a naked masterlock on Pat Patterson?
BONG!
Kizarny?


etc. for two hours.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> I really hate these talentless bastards, people are saying this is interesting. If seeing 5/6/7 on 1 beatdowns every week is entertaining then tell me what the hell is boring.


This is some memorable 900th Raw, eh? Three lackluster matches then the promised Taker/Hart match only for it to be bait-and-switched into an awful use of Taker's blackouts and yet another boring Nexus squash.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

VRsick said:


> i love how wwe has gotten rid of all gimmicky characters and try to be as real as possible but kane and undertaker and teleport.


The undertaker is greatest Gimmick of all time, not sure what the problem is.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm seriously baffled by this board sometimes. Did any of you really expect a group of fucking rookies to start dropping the Undertaker?


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

I like how the kane/Nexus thing was just so random! Nexus hasn't made ONE appearence on SD! and only interacted with SD! superstars in house shows... ugh

NOC promo was good except the glowing titles-super lame. I think they should have went with a Gladiator thing though


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

I was expecting more out of this episode.


----------



## the_enforcer4 (Jan 7, 2010)

Im just glad I don't have to stay up now for Taker vs Hart.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

"Rest .... in .... peace..... "

Nexus having a Twitter account makes them even awesomer than they are.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Where's "it's a shame for fame, Lobster Head"? "Too many limes"

"And you wear your Tardis well..."


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> RAW is still the same. I'll admit for the 1st month, I thought Nexus was awesome but now the shit is boring. I'd rather see Santino skits then every week, Wade Barrett saying "I will become WWE champion; we will take over the WWE; This all apart of a bigger picture; You're either Nexus or against Us" then all of them gang up on somebody.
> 
> Seriously the shit gets old.


well your in the minority, how would u book it to make them "more entertaining" to you

their a power stable with out the title this is what they do


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

Why are they replaying it once again? It just freaking happened mere minutes ago...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

last couple of months cole? try a week.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Swagger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Swaggg!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Who's this guy?


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Am I the only one who thought that last segment wasn't executed as well as it should have?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

JACK WANT JUICE!! ALL DAY!!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

All hail King Swaggie!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

the all american american Jack Swagga


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

And now Thwaga?


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

This needs to get better, fast....


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Awww YEAH! 

SWAGGA FTW!


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Former World Heavyweight Champion.. yeah that went well.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Thwagga!!!!


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Right, Ive been out and am steamiiiiin, any chance of bein PM'd a steam and an update ?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Swagger!!!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Jack Thwaggerzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

hoooooo leeeeee fucking shit i really need to start watching Smackdown....i completely forgot that Jack Swagger existed



awww Evan's gonna job AGAIN


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

People here generally like complaining about anything I swear :no:


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

HELL YEAH SWAGGER!!!!!!!! ALL AMERICAN AMERICAN AMRERICAN AMERICAN AMERICAn


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

its the all american american american american world champion americian!!!!!!

and i love his cheap heat!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

SWAGGER!!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Swagga looks stoned_


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

hey!!! its biff and.....evan oh god


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

why so many SD stars tonight?

Swagger getting sum nice heat tho


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Swagger vs Bourne for the 4328942347th time.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Some are bourne to job, some are born to loooose.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Jack Swagger vs. Evan Bourne XXVII!


----------



## Chicken Man (Aug 10, 2010)

Evan BOREEEEEEE!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

evan bourne must be reaaly bad on the mic, i dont think i have ever heard him speak


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Swagger sounds drunk.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

VINTAGE cheap heat from Swagger.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Always good to see Evan Bourne.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

TEAM AIRBORNE!!! Step off haters.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Only in WWE can you become World Champion and get buried by a man half your weight.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

So sad seeing what they did to Swagger. He used to be an enthusiastic, cocky heel with a distinctive all-american gimmick and generally the most entertaining guy in WWE... and now he's some monotone zombie and about to job to some little skinny midget who shouldn't be in the company.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh god Cole, can you please shut the fuck up about how long RAW has been on the air!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

AIIIIIIRRRRBOUUURNE


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:lmao

This bragging about episode numbers is getting ridiculoua now.

OMG OMG DEL RIO!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

... The fuck is this? Meh, two guys that can actualy wrestle, I'll take this pointless shit match even though Bourne will likely get buried to China.

EDIT! ALBERTO DEL RIO! MARK!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

DEL RIO BITCHES!!!!!


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Jack Thwagger is bringing some thwagger to Raw.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

ALBERTO DEL RIO!!!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

ALBERTO DEL RIO!!!!!!!


----------



## Speedy McGee (Jul 7, 2010)

Hopefully these two get more then 10 minutes. i think they could put on a great match. ALBERTO DEL RIO!!!!!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

DEL RIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Cole is a Del Rio mark ?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Christ, this Raw is bizarre!


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

Alberto del rio on a bently


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

God Cole is creaming his pants for Alberto Del Rio now


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh, hell yeah!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

alberto is the man


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

FUCK YES!!!!!!!


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Swagger went to the Jeff Hardy school of mic work.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*ALBERTO!!!*


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!

ALBERTO DEL RIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

1. Cole marking the fuck out is hilarious :lmao

2. What the fuck :lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Awesome has just arrived


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

OK, this is pretty goddamn funny.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

so no real matches tonight...

neat.... :no:


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Ok, I'm marking out right now!


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

ikarinokami said:


> evan bourne must be reaaly bad on the mic, i dont think i have ever heard him speak


He's got an insanely deep voice. I'm talking like two octaves below Barry White. It's just creepy.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

ALBERTO DEL RRRIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

MY NAME ES ALBERTO DEL RIO.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes!!! Del Rio!!! I am really a fan of this dude!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Del Rio first appearance on RAW!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK. Del Rio you gotta be kidding. I don't even see anything special in him the same thing as JBL.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Alberto Del Rio!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEEEEP

I'm guessing we won't get any actual matches here.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Alberto Del RRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrioooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

lol Awesome Alberto driving a car.

Also does anyone want the Brand Split to end?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ok seriously help me out here guys....who in the blue hell is this?

im totally serious, i have no idea...but he stole Christians pyro


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

Why are they discussion they had more episodes then Friends??? I mean if every single show had a new episode every week then I'm sure they would have way more episodes.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Del Rio fucking owns!...i have never seen the guy till just now! he owns christians 2005 entrance with eddies and the car, i don't even know if he can wrestle but i love him!


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh no Cole likes Del Rio, does that mean I can't like him any more to fit in?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

F' Yeah

Alberto Del Rio here to save the day


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL. Alberto has a screen to himself.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

alberto del rio


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

nooo Alberto what the hell are you doing?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

ALBERTO!!!!!!!!! FTW!!!!!!!! 



Mr.English said:


> You Mean Turn The Lights Off?


fpalm good one


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I think i love Del Rio lol!

It's the first time i've seen his entrance btw.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Split screen!


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Every fucking match is abhorrent tonight :no:


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> lol Awesome Alberto driving a car.
> 
> Also does anyone want the Brand Split to end?


Big time.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lmao at Cole. I cant wait till Del Rio goes to raw


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Is it Thursday, because I swear to god I'm watching Impact.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Cole needs to shut his fucking mouth_


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This split screen is SUPER ROFLCOPTER!!!


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Talk about a bad RAW.

This has been bad start to ... middle ... 

Hopefully, something noteworthy happens at the end. Nah, nvm.


----------



## the_enforcer4 (Jan 7, 2010)

Alberto who? I hope this new guy is one hell of a wrestler because his gimmick sucks a big one.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Cole cheering for random heels and hating random faces is just becoming bizarre.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ankle Lock? Wtf..


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

this is fucking awesome 

Alberto making his entrance like there wasn't even a match hahahahahahahaha


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

wtf was that ?


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

So another match for less than 5 minutes? Lol


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok MIZ, you just lost your fiancee!! Cole is now a fsucker of Del Rio!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

HE FUCKING STOLE RAZOR'S ENTRANCE.

WTF?

And this is the third guy in WWE to use the ankle lock as a finisher. BORING.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

BETO DEL RIO!!! So far he is the highlight of the show along with the opening segment.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

God Cole is sucking Del Rio, Riley, & Miz


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Nabz™ said:


> WHAT THE FUCK. Del Rio you gotta be kidding. I don't even see anything special in him the same thing as JBL.


You're right. Del Rio's nothing like JBL. Del Rio actually has talent!


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Nabz™ said:


> WHAT THE FUCK. Del Rio you gotta be kidding. I don't even see anything special in him the same thing as JBL.


He's probably not a huge piece of shit like JBL is in real life. He's got that going for him.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cole's hopping on Alberto's cock now.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Alberto makes this all worth it. I mean who the fuck else has their own ring announcer?


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

KingCrash said:


> Is it Thursday, because I swear to god I'm watching Impact.


A clusterF in a bigger room...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

why the fuck would they have this douche out here? NO ONE CARES!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

really who is this guy? 

listening to him speak makes me want to put his head in a blender


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Albert Del Rio with that hair is the mexican miz!


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

It seems like there is more SD wrestlers on here, then Raw wrestlers.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I love the fact that this guy just completely disregarded the fact that there was a match going on :lmao


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Man I need this crowd to be "WHAT" "WHAT"


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> You're right. Del Rio's nothing like JBL. Del Rio actually has talent!


...

Comedian?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

First time I've seen Del Rio. (Other than the time I started a "WHAT" chant against him as Dos Caras at a house show lol.) I like what I'm seeing.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Love Del Rio's accent too, oh he's awesome!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

axl626 said:


> He's got an insanely deep voice. I'm talking like two octaves below Barry White. It's just creepy.


Bourne has a deep voice? Are you sure you aren't thinking of Kaval? Bourne doesn't have a deep voice at all.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Ay dios mio! It's Alberto Del Rio! Bwahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Man Bourne is such a punching bag


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

ShaggyK said:


> ok seriously help me out here guys....who in the blue hell is this?
> 
> im totally serious, i have no idea...but he stole Christians pyro


hell, he stole orton's pyro from like 2004


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Alberto spits in the face of leetle chihuahuas.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> You're right. Del Rio's nothing like JBL. Del Rio actually has talent!


Please. JBL has a TON of talent.

It just so happens none of it is in the ring, but other talents exist...


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

ARMBAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jericho would be proud.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

HE RIPPED HIS PANTS! LMAO


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Cole .... it's called an Armbar ... not a Cross Arm Breaker?


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

the_enforcer4 said:


> Alberto who? I hope this new guy is one hell of a wrestler because his gimmick sucks a big one.


Many people here seem to have a hard on for him...

He split his pants!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> HE FUCKING STOLE RAZOR'S ENTRANCE.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> And this is the third guy in WWE to use the ankle lock as a finisher. BORING.


come on like every move in wrestling has been used once! being only the 3rd major guy to use it actually makes it unique


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

This Del Rio is gonna be huge.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

No idea who this guy is, but Bourne is gettin a battering!


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

lol this is such a cluster fuck


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

RATINGS!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I didn't know Mark could run that fast.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ratings just spiked


----------



## will7291 (Jul 23, 2006)

mark henry please go away....


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Epic wardrobe malfunction fail.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Del Rio hates midgets - if he takes out Bryan and Kaval as well he will be my favourite wrestler of alltime!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

VRsick said:


> why the fuck would they have this douche out here? NO ONE CARES!


well everyone here does. So yea you fail


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Apparently Henry's new gimmick is assisting small white men in distress.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO @ The Wink!!!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Alberto Del Rio - NEXT BIG THING.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

Man this raw has been so freaking random, I feels like the family guy manatie writers have taken over creative


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

And randomly Mark Henry saves Evan. Why not.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Surprised so many people don't watch SD on here. Even if I go out on Friday I usually watch it on YouTube or the next day on Hulu.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

new_year_new_start said:


> lol this is such a cluster fuck


a awesome clusterfuck


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

SOMEBODY GNA GET THEY ASS KICKED!


----------



## Chicken Man (Aug 10, 2010)

Did Henry think there was fried chicken in the ring? He's never ran that fast before and he basically ran past Del Rio.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Who called the Alberto showing?

Did Eugene write tonights episode?

Its like some kids WWE wet dream, every crazy shit is going on, Swagger got cut off by a brand new heel? WTF

I just can't fathom who put this shit together


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

There's no McD out of that arena fatty.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Never realised Cole was mixed race before....Oh no wait it's a tan....


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

A chair just got its ass kicked


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

WE NEED WRESTLE WE NEED WRESTLE!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

WE NEED WRESTLE!!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

HGF said:


> I didn't know Mark could run that fast.


Heath Slater asked that same question.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

alejbr4 said:


> come on like every move in wrestling has been used once! being only the 3rd major guy to use it actually makes it unique


He's got nothing on Angle. But if Angle were still here an angle with Swagger does sound pretty good.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Know what's a good idea? Waste time on a special edition of Raw with a montage of a trip to China.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome to...RAW IS iMPACT! :no:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lulz at angels and airwaves during the montage.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

J.R.'s had like four strokes and he's still more presentable than Lawler at this point.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Did I really hear "WE NEED WRESTLE"???


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

WWE is having shows in China yet people think it's dying.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I see a lot of you guys need to start watching Smackdown if you don't know who Alberto Del Rio is. They ran promos on him for two months before he debuted.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

J-Coke said:


> Welcome to...RAW IS iMPACT! :no:


LMAO...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

WWE in China!


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> listening to him speak makes me want to put his head in a blender


This.

Fuck Alberto Del Taco.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I love how they let Del Rio talk about taking Rey out then he is shown in China...thanks WWE


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

is it raciest to say, looking at that crowd really makes my yellow fever symptoms to go crazy (if you don't get the joke i love asian chicks)


----------



## BarbedWireBat911 (Apr 4, 2005)

WE NEED WRESTLE hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Chinese people.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i am so completely and utterly confused right now...i feel like i just woke up after a weekend of drinking


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Satanixx said:


> This.
> 
> Fuck Alberto Del Taco.


Classy...


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

what a great little piece that was


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

killacamt said:


> I love how they let Del Rio talk about taking Rey out then he is shown in China...thanks WWE


um they were in China last week genius.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Alberto Del Rio is gonna be huge. I'm loving his armbar finisher. So simple, yet so dangerous.


----------



## Chicken Man (Aug 10, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> i am so completely and utterly confused right now...i feel like i just woke up after a weekend of drinking


Same.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

HGF said:


> I didn't know Mark could run that fast.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

god i swear they have had like china video packages like every week, i get it already,


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

This whole show has been a disaster. I hope the main event delivers but it probably won't.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

The Clique said:


> I see a lot of you guys need to start watching Smackdown if you don't know who Alberto Del Rio is. They ran promos on him for two months before he debuted.


*and.... ? * 

I miss SD a lot because Yankees games seem to pull in bigger numbers on the same channel....

go figure...


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

WE NEED WRESTLE!!!


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

KnowYourRole said:


> Surprised so many people don't watch SD on here. Even if I go out on Friday I usually watch it on YouTube or the next day on Hulu.


not to mention you can download the whole fucking smackdown every week! so going out isn't even a problem. i NEVER watch it on friday nights. I always watch it on Sunday on my computer. I can't see how anyone would purposely miss out on Smackdown and continue watching RAW and its 5 min matches every week. Its a crime!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Satanixx said:


> This.
> 
> Fuck Alberto Del Taco.


He's a lot more talented than the dude in your Avatar.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Just got home from work and forgot to set the DVR. Anyone want to give me a run down of what has happened so far?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't believe I'm becoming a fucking fan of Michael Cole.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Man I feel like I'm the only one enjoying the show.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

chronoxiong said:


> Alberto Del Rio is gonna be huge. I'm loving his armbar finisher. So simple, yet so dangerous.


Yep, I also love the way he applies it. In wrestling terms it's one of the more elaborate holds and yet he pulls it out as quickly as a Stunner.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Main Event will be between 20 -30 min, Nexus better win.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok... who is missing Wrestle for a RAW show?


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

J-Coke said:


> Welcome to...RAW IS iMPACT! :no:


well I did see a commercial for TNA.....


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> um they were in China last week genius.


and he took Rey out on a smackdown they taped a week before they wen't there..stooge...


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

i'm still laughing my ass off @ "maldito gordo" :lmao


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

WE WANT WRESTLE!!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

P-Nex said:


> Man I feel like I'm the only one enjoying the show.


+1....


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

NyQuil said:


> Just got home from work and forgot to set the DVR. Anyone want to give me a run down of what has happened so far?


kane has the power to turn out the lights, and albert del rio appeared

and now there showing rock this is your life!


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Del Rio is my new god....

He is just pure win. He took all the attention of a pointless match and put every second of it on himself except for the finish! haha

I love how he refers to Rey Rey as a "chihuahua" and his "little mijito"

AHHH ROCKY!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

best segment ever


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> not to mention you can download the whole fucking smackdown every week! so going out isn't even a problem. i NEVER watch it on friday nights. I always watch it on Sunday on my computer. I can't see how anyone would purposely miss out on Smackdown and continue watching RAW and its 5 min matches every week. Its a crime!


serious question...is SD that much better than Raw? and i didnt know i could watch it on hulu or download it, i used to watch it on youtube monday before raw but they started cracking down on that


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

P-Nex said:


> Man I feel like I'm the only one enjoying the show.


It's been okay I agree

Think people wanted more justification for the hype - still 45 minutes to go


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, Mick Foley on WWEtv!


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

SatanX said:


> Ok... who is missing Wrestle for a RAW show?


People wouldn't miss it if they downloaded Smackdown.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Clique said:


> I see a lot of you guys need to start watching Smackdown if you don't know who Alberto Del Rio is. They ran promos on him for two months before he debuted.


Not everybody does watch SmackDown!, the ratings prove it. It has about half the audience that Raw does.

And though the ratings have always been divided, considering their recent product, I can see why somebody wouldn't want to watch it. It's terrible right now. Alberto is the only thing on the show that's any good since CM Punk and Christian are buried and Undertaker is so past his prime it's not even funny.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Haha, now that was a classic


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

OH MAN THEY HAD KNOW YOUR ROLE AND SHUT YOUR MOUTH ON RAW Ahhhh Memories


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

This is your life! Pootang your ass on out of here! Good times.

PUNK!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Yess....This is Your Life...

"You cut The Rock off on second base!!!!!!"


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

This clip alone > WWE for the past 6 years.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

lol I remember seeing it when it aired, get your poontang pie on out of her :lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

THE ROCK FTW.


OMG CM PUNK.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

P-Nex said:


> Man I feel like I'm the only one enjoying the show.


You're not the only one don't worry.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

finally a real classic moment. FOLEY!!!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

fiftyonepercent said:


> *and.... ? *
> 
> I miss SD a lot because Yankees games seem to pull in bigger numbers on the same channel....
> 
> go figure...


 WWE.com has replays of Smackdown every week.

Plus if you like what you saw from Del Rio tonight you'd love what he's done the last two weeks with Mysterio.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Punker!!!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yes Punk!


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

nothing like The Rock!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Love the WWE still, But the good old days. wow_


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

CM Punk!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok...*splooge*


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

CM Punk, where he NEEDS to be. Monday Night Rawwww.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Punk!!!!


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Great, the SES is here.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

WE WANT WRESTLE FOR THIS 900th EPISODE!!!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

So far the only good things about this show were the three seconds they showed Jericho's debut in the opening, and the Rock/Foley clip.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

CMMM PUUNNK


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

CM Punk to bring the show back to life.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Awesome, Punk's in the building!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

"talk about buzz kill" :lmao


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Can CM Punk save the show?

Probably not this one.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh i've missed Punk so much


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

PUNNNNNNNNNNNKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Serena...please come back


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

King and Cole shitting on the SES. Not cool. I know they have no relevance now but still lol.

Yay Punk promo


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Sort of ****, but he looks great with the short hair


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

LOL someone's missing from the group, and no comments... LOL


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow Joey Mercury is injured already?


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Save us from this show, Punk!


----------



## Temporal (Mar 24, 2010)

CM Punk without serena.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

SES aswell?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

'IF YA SMELLLLL....'


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

omg cm punk destroying the rock


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ohhhh lmao yes ROCK/PUNK FTW.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

No Serena


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

IF YA SMEEEEELLL


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

OH MAN ROCKY ROCKY , Wow Punk new tattoo behind his ear.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

The Rock VS CM PUNK!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Rock talk_


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Rocky to make a cameo ?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

lol CM Punk, Yes we miss The Rock!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

What if The Rock showed up?

Oh well, will never happen.


----------



## Sharkey604 (Aug 15, 2010)

NO WAY


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

Here Rock is he?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

The Great One must be there.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Holy Shit! The forum's going to explode!


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

The Rock to return??


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Punk just burned Rock! Ouch!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey Punk - The Rock > you.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Why is WWE playing with our heartstrings?!


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

actualy lol'd at the tooth fairy thing


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I love the Rock, but Punk just owned the shit out of him!!!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

CM Punk > Rock


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

lol thier teasing a rock return


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Punk/Rock...Punk Rock...get it...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Rock > CM Punk


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't tease The Rock if you're not gonna deliver, Vince.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

LMAO!!! Punk just saved the show!! THANKS!!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Stop teasing us WWE 

LOL JESUS KATIE VICK


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

CM Punk FTW :lmao


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Wait, no way...


----------



## NationOfViolence (Dec 28, 2009)

Please come back Rock.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

WOW. CM Punk cutting a promo on The Rock.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

i_know_who_i_am™ said:


> _Love the WWE still, But the good old days. wow_


good times they were...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao

Rock return? Maybe?


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

too good to be true.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Cynic said:


> Don't tease The Rock if you're not gonna deliver, Vince.


No kidding.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG LOL!

LMAO!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Katie Vick


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

HOLY CRAP! Is this gna happen?


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

LMAO at Katie Vick


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

katie vick lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao katie vick


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao Katie Vick reference


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

:lmao "Katie Vick"


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

at least Boston put out a good crowd for this abomination of a Raw


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Katie Vick lmao_


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

lic05 said:


> Wow Joey Mercury is injured already?


So he can claim his drugs are prescription lol!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Katie Vick was awesome.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

AMAZING PROMO BY PUNK


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

DID I JUST HEAR A FUCKING KATIE VICK REFERENCE?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

LMAO at Punk 

"Katie Vick. Watch it on Youtube, It'll drive you to drink"


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

KATIE VICK REFERENCE!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh my god he said Katie Vick


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Punk needs to be back on Raw, hes being buried on Smackdown.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

FFS so much name dropping ARGHHH


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy shit, Katie Vick!


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL KATIE VICK REFERENCE!!!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Punk is tearing it up right now haha


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Still any doubt Punk is the best mic worker in the company?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, crickets for Katie Vick.

The world I grew up in is gone.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Gallows is just trying to hard no to laugh


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Stone Cold spraying McMaho and The Rock with beer for sure


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

lol Katie Vick!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Two words: Katie Vick!

:shocked:


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Katie Vick reference, lol.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

omg this promo is awesome.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

When did Eric Young join Punk's group???


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

CM Punk: "I've got two words for you, Katie Vick."


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

CM Punk & Alex Riley both on RAW tonight... awesome.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

This is fucking amazing! :lmao


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Katie Vick :lmao :lmao


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Completely forgot about that stupid Orton/HHH skit. Boy, killed that feud.


----------



## JBLaque (Jan 2, 2006)

why are they showing so many recent clips??


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao Katie Vick. Awesome lol.

EDIT - If they show this I will love them forever!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh look lol teh attitude era is back lol their showing superars bein norty lol!!!! yess!!!!


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

"Katie Vick" HAhahhaa


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

OMFG HEEL CENA! MARK OUT MOMENT


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_That was not 2006, wow._


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Rock/Austin and Angle/Austin river segments > Cena/Edge river segment.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I will follow CM Punk into the mists of Avalon.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

"Time to swim, kid".


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

X-Pac sighting!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

It's funny how the Smackdown stars have stolen the show tonight :lmao


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

:lmao OK this is getting good.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao this is awesome


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ah the WCW Invasion :lmao @ DX, I'm glad I was watching wrestling at that time.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Remember Austin in the kiddie pool :lmao


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, pre-2006 DX with Chyna and Xpac on Raw.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

WCW!!!!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

best promo in a long time!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

AHHHH DX invades Nitro! Good times!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im loving punk right now


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL @ DX invasion of WCW


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

last and certainly least lol.

Is Austin gonna show?


----------



## JBLaque (Jan 2, 2006)

Ummm Chavo Guerrero anybody.....


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

CM Punk shittin on everyone tonight!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Dubya Cee Dubya.. Wraslin'.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

These clips are awesome!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

If anyone could save this show, it would have been Punk. Thank you, sir.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Stone Cold to make an apperance???


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao

Punk's forgetting when he threw Chavo in the Gulf Of Mexico right?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

anyone with me in thinking this promo is the highlight of Raw so far?


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

WCW RASSLIN!


Punk = Best of tonights show


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL Punk Facepalm


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Why do they always act like Rock wasn't in that beer segment?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

ok so it must be Stone Cold...but just as marking


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

The best segment of the night just right here!!


----------



## matherto (Sep 20, 2008)

I wish this stuff was testing the water for reactions for stuff that'll happen soon on RAW.

Ah well, the memories are still as good as ever.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Man, I remember watching that RAW where DX tried to invade WCW... man I miss being a kid and just being so damn much in love with wrestling and watching it religously and taping every single RAW, Livewire, Superstars, Sunday Night Heat, Nitro, Thunder, WCW Saturday Night, and so on.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Stone COLD STONE COLD?????


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Austin please_


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Somebody post the pic of Austin with a teenage C.M. Punk.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Hahaha, like a wet dream.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

OMG HJOLYSHIT

AH FUCK.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

FOOLED YAH!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Holy Shit it's Stone Cold!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

lol cm punk just punk'd all of you


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

fake... i knew it


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

ugh come on


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol punk is god.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

STONE COLD STONE COLD STONE COLD BAH GAWD THE TEXAS RATTLESNAKE!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

DX and Austin! Doesn't get anymore Attitude-ish than that lol.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

LMFAO!!! Punk fooled 'em!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I knew they'd do that...

Knew it was a trick but my heart still jumps every time I hear that glass break


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

nice trick by punk.WHAT AN ASSHOLE


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

holy fuck Punks face when the glass shattered was FUCKING PRICELESS


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

F U WWE for screwing with us...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol swerve


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

it's a damn gag

FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Cole just did the worst JR impression I've ever heard.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Fucking teases.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Ummm...fooled ya!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Punk Fooled us.....


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

HAHAHA


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Damn, Punk trolled me so hard lol.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

OMG i think i just became a CM Punk mark

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

:lmao


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

I hate you CM Punk for teasing us like that.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

lol pwnt.

I didn't think he would, we've been fooled too many times


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Punk just became the most hated man in the WWE, I love it.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

YESSS, Punk pulled a HBK in Montreal :lmao


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Holy Shit!!!

The 900th RAW best have SCSA on it!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Punk u magnificent bastard!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Katie Vick, haha!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I've seen "This Is Your Life" clips and now I've seen "The Famous Beer Bath" I feel like crying...

SN: How many people fell for that crap??


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok.

CM Punk is God.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Punk is amazing.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

oh you got jokes?! tsk it was nice knowing you Punk.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I hate you Punk


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Actually Marked out for a second then.... *Sigh*


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

HA HA HA That was great


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

THIS IS PRICELESS :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

someones returning


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

That was beautiful.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

What a Promo


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

We just got punk'd lol. That was funny!


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

Punk's promo is saving this crap episode of raw


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

YOU DUN GOOFD US PUNK


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

:lmao :lmao

this show is oficially SAVED.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's just...awesome.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Props on showing Lesnar again.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Punk likes drinking the tears of little kids!


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

i was hopin for a beer bath haha


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

CM Punk is on his own level. Holy shit that was amazing.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i remember that, good times.....good times


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, they acknowledged Lesnar's existence.

Too bad this is Raw and not SmackDown. The fuck?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

if this segment ends with Punk the winner its yet another waste of good air time.

Big Show somehow makes it worse.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Brock Lesnar sighting


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Script:

Punk talks, the two jobbers stand and point.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Lucky Boston. I think they got Tenth Anniversary of SmackDown and 900th episode of Raw.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Haha, Punk doesn't even mention Lesnar by name.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh god he just shit on Leasner lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at burying lesnar


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

"AND I DONT know who the other guy is" lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Don't know what it is about Punk but i just can't get into him.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao "And I don't know who the other guy is"


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

God Bless Punk, but all this just for a shitty feud with Big Show???


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

That was one of the best moments of both Brock Lesnar & Big Show's WWE careers.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

"I don't know who the other guy was."/.......LMAO!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

LMFAO @ BIG SHOW


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Damn Punk was on a roll with this promo


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

nobody from past came it sucks


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

"Why do I always get interrupted!"


lol haha


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

im kinda mad they did the whole austins music thing. pissed me off.


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

and hatin on lesnar hahaha


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

"I don't know who the other guy was" ... Punk is god!!!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Captain Insano!!!!!!!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

You tease Austin and Rock, yet we get this fat useless guy who should have retired years ago.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I forgot how awesome that superplex was.

EDIT - I don't know who the other guys was. :lmao


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

"I don't know who the other guy was"


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

HAHAHAHA "It represents being criminally obese. I don't know who the other guy was, but ...":lmao

Good lord, CM Punk would absolutely thrive on Raw, in the live show atmosphere.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

So they tease Austin and deliver Big Show?

Wow. Epic fail.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Captain Insaneo shows no mercy


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Punk dissed Austin, Rock, Kane, Triple H, Lesnar, and Big Show all in one segment.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

OMFG. Waterboy reference!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

LMFAO PART 2! A Captain Insano reference!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Eddie


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Is CM Punk the Deadpool of the WWE?

He is constantly breaking the forth wall


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh good god this segment is absolute GOLD

and mark the fuck out for Eddie refernce. RIP man.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

bit of an anti-climax having Big Show come out but great captain insano reference.


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Enter Big Show to ruin what was one of the best promos Ive seen in a long time. 

Kudos.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"You get Stone Cold's music but not Stone Cold, but you get Show's music and you get Show."

The one time the heel feels the same as the fans.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

:lmao

Punk is straight fucking KILLING it with his promo on RAW tonight! I'm glad he's getting so much time on the mic, especially on the 900th RAW. Put the damn WHC on his waist already.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Or the time the Big Boss Man dragged my father's casket around with a car.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Captain Insano shows no mercy....


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

CM Punk vs the Rock would be some amazing promos


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Or the time when The Big Bossman took my father's coffin at his funeral!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Big show better do something good


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Hogan!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

The Showster returns!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

rofl Hulk Refrence


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

hah tna shot


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG wow


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh, snap!


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

OMG BROTHER!!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Wait a minute...does this mean TNA can sue WWE?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i am not amused with the big show


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

A Waterboy reference!


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

lolol! Punk is killing it!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

The Striker said:


> Or the time the Big Boss Man dragged my father's casket around with a car.


oh god you have an amazing memory, thank you for that


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:lmao

Exactly what Punk said.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

damn punk is a bad ass on the mic


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i feel were about to see a rise in big show sig


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

cm punk is the best thing about this raw so far


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They're awesome together. :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

"You're not funny and nobody likes you" LMAO


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Punk is hilarious.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

HAHAHAHA!!!!

Big Show impersonating Hulk Hogan is epic. Aren't they really good friends in real-life?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Punk is almost single-handedly saving this show.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Loved the way Big Show said high five lol.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Epic Hogan impression.

Loves Punk's reaction


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Ha! "You're not funny, and nobody likes you"!!!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

I feel Show will bring the Serena thing out and LOL at the Hulk impersonation


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh my God...CM Punk is the best on the mic in the company...


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

They are really letting these guys loose on the mic, tonight. Love it.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

This is pure gold :lmao


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

you give Punk promo time on live TV and he'll deliver every time.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

i just realised big show would fit in great in the SES


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Lol at Show Hogan! High five!

:lmao at Punk

This is great.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

It's buryin' time!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Punk is awesome.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_wow, we got nobody lol_


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

"I said entertaining, you're boring and nobody likes you"

"That was mean

:lmao:



Why does SES have to get buried?


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

"and he cant even do anything right" lmao punks awesome


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Awesome segment.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

This was worth staying up for!!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

> Or the time the Big Boss Man dragged my father's casket around with a car.


Man, I loved those crazy-ass jaw-dropping moments from RAW & SD back in the late '90s-early '00s.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Best Punk promo EVER!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

God that was great! Saved the entire show.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

What a segment. Imagine they had the Rock's Theme to punk for.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This segment rocks. Glad to see CM Punk save this show and those clips and the mention of Katie Vick. Lol...Too many promos and not much wrestling tonight though.


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

this raw sucks


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

CM Punk is truly our saviour.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

OK, until tonight, the C.M. Punk/Big Show feud has been really crappy!


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I really enjoy the Punk/Show chemistry on the mic.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

that was awesome, great work from both sides.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

This segment was truly...WRESTLECRAP.

If the Rock or Stone Cold showed up this Raw become the best of the year.

But no. We get tired old Show.

<---


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Pretty pointless show now that I think about it lol


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

*THE FUCK ARE WE WATCHING???*


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

although it was entertaining, I don't like it cus i couldnt help but have a super mark out for austin for a few seconds.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

When his career is said and done, Punk needs to be someone's mouthpiece or do commentary.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Now that they have the ability to randomly turn the lights on and off, I'd say Nexus has the edge.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

okay Punk just jumped back to my favorite current wrestler, that entire segment was epic


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Smackdown stars>>>>Raw Stars


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

"I thought you said something about being entertaining - your not funny and no one likes you!"

Line of the night.


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

for a second i was expecting something big till i heard big shows music


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome Promo by Punk


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Promo of the year


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

The stone cold music was great tease, but if the rocks music would of hit this forum would of exploded..and then cussed...and then cried


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

what should have been a memorable night, so far has been nothing short of forgettable.


----------



## Chicken Man (Aug 10, 2010)

The Great One- said:


> for a second i was expecting something big till i heard big shows music


Big show is big.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

Nabz™ said:


> What a segment. Imagine they had the Rock's Theme to punk for.


yea, but the crowd might have rioted though


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> *THE FUCK ARE WE WATCHING???*


Monday Night SmackDown, aparently.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Swag said:


> "I said entertaining, you're boring and nobody likes you"
> 
> "That was mean
> 
> ...


At this point I'm happy for SES to be buried, the group has run it's course and it's time for Punk to ditch them and go in a new direction.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

all that needed was a Jeff Hardy put down and it would have been perfect


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

might just go to bed now, really tired.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Are we all in agreement that this is one of the best RAW episode is YEARS???

All of the promos have been gold and we've already seen Miz, Alex Riley, BD, Kaval, CM Punk, Undertaker, Bret Hart, Big Show, and so on.

I wish this could of been a 3 hour RAW with no commercials.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> The stone cold music was great tease, but if the rocks music would of hit this forum would of exploded..and then cussed...and then cried


Rock and Austin didn't even get much of a pop by their standards.

The world is dying...


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't believe he brought up Katie Vick.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

They need to push and put the belt back on Punk ASAP


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Amber B said:


> When his career is said and done, Punk needs to be someone's mouthpiece or do commentary.


Commentary will making him a final master piece on the mic


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Best Punk promo EVER!


You obviously haven't seen his stuff from ROH!

It's not even the best Punk promo in the WWE.

Entertaining? Yes, but not the best ever.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

So.. Big Show coming out was extremely anti-climatic.. I guess no one "big" is making an appearance with 25 minutes left of the show... wtf, super lame 900th episode, WWE


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

I lol'd at the Hogan referance.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

Doesn't surprise me that the best part of a show had to be thanks to CM Punk once again. Guy needs more spotlight.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cynic said:


> Now that they have the ability to randomly turn the lights on and off, I'd say Nexus has the edge.


I'll bet they learned it from Regal.


----------



## NationOfViolence (Dec 28, 2009)

With the exception of Punk's promo, the flashbacks are better than the actual show.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Muta said:


> Are we all in agreement that this is one of the best RAW episode is YEARS???
> 
> All of the promos have been gold and we've already seen Miz, Alex Riley, BD, Kaval, CM Punk, Undertaker, Bret Hart, Big Show, and so on.
> 
> I wish this could of been a 3 hour RAW with no commercials.


Can I have what you're having? Save for Punk's promo, this show has been pretty damn awful. We see all those guys all the time.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Big Show and Punk best segment of the night.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

lol @ Punk pointing out Luke's many failures "BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! And he can't even do anything right!!!"


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Kattie Vick is trending worldwide on Twitter #3


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone else still surprised that Vince let Punk diss Austin, Rock, Kane, Triple H, Lesnar, and Big Show all in one segment?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Muta said:


> Are we all in agreement that this is one of the best RAW episode is YEARS???
> 
> All of the promos have been gold and we've already seen Miz, Alex Riley, BD, Kaval, CM Punk, Undertaker, Bret Hart, Big Show, and so on.
> 
> I wish this could of been a 3 hour RAW with no commercials.



Actually, IMO, with the exception of the last promo. this has been a pretty lackluster Raw.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok... now back to the non-wrestling Raw 900th anniversary


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i actually dont care what the rest of the show is like, Punk and Show just made the show for me


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Muta said:


> Are we all in agreement that this is one of the best RAW episode is YEARS???
> 
> All of the promos have been gold and we've already seen Miz, Alex Riley, BD, Kaval, CM Punk, Undertaker, Bret Hart, Big Show, and so on.
> 
> I wish this could of been a 3 hour RAW with no commercials.


Don't patronize us man.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Man they should never show old clips because it just shows how lame the company is now. Why did they show stonecold's beer bash from 07 instead of 99, the 99 one was leading to wrestlemania and honestly i forgot about the 07 one.*


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

WHy would they compare to MNF fpalm.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm getting sick of this Did You Know? crap!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Somewhere right now.. JR falsely jizzed when he heard Austin's music.


----------



## will7291 (Jul 23, 2006)

Angle!!! Angle!!!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Are those guys going to stop sucking their own dicks already?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Mark out for Angle sighting!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Kurt angle!!!!!


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Biggest pop ever.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kurt angle sighting.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

kurt angle and hogan getting mentioned


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Constantly comparing Raw to all these other shows is quite evident of how badly Vince wants to convince himself this show doesn't suck.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I recorded HHH's return that night, still have it on tape


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

They are teasing a HHH return.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

sooo just gonna throw it out there if HHH returned and just destroyed all 10 guys in the main event i WILL jizz in my pants


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

TOO MANY [email protected]!!!!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Freelancer said:


> I don't believe he brought up Katie Vick.


Why would they? This crop of fans probably barely know them at all.

Awesome. Trips return = EPIC.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Oi Fella!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

LOBSTER HEAD!!!

TOO MANY LIMES!!!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Sheamus should go back to FCW, he looks a little green.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

How the hell can people hate on CM Punk? He just fucking killed it on the mic for what seemed like a really long promo. All of the haters need to get it through their minds that Punk is absolute GOLD on the mic.

After that promo, I'm left wondering what the fuck is Kane doing as WHC while in another storyline with Undertaker when Punk is on the same damn show in meaningless mid-card feuds?!?!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

He names is Sheamus fella!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Not a good night for Josh is it?


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

LOBSTER HEADS UNITE!!!!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Not this lame son of a bitch. Fuck.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

shaemus should be soo much bigger, given the insane push he has gotten


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

TOO MANY LIMES, TOO MANY LIMES

triple h returning ?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

HHH return. Hopefully......Then Jericho to Smackdown? Edge? Someone?


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Ugh Seamus dude. Ditch the green shirt.

Its like they had an overstock on Cena shirts and slapped your logo on it.

Go back to the black please.


----------



## will7291 (Jul 23, 2006)

sheamus cant even draw heat !


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Well I guess Hunter is returning tonight :sigh:


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TRIPS. PLEASE!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Plastic Patties :lmao. Spongebob time.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

A bunch of plastic panties?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Plastic whats? What the hell did Sheamus just say?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> kurt angle and hogan getting mentioned


Why not? They're a huge part of WWE and Raw history and it's not as if they care about TNA. In fact, leaving them out completely would say more then their inclusion does.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Plastic Paddys!! Haha


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Plastic paddys_


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

Katie Vick! LMAO


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oi fella


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

A short main event.

This is why WWE needs competition, folks. WWE right now is just like Vince Russo. They can throw anything they want on-screen no matter how much negative criticism they face.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Is Edge a face? I have no idea


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

It's a shameful thing, Lobster Head.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ikarinokami said:


> shaemus should be soo much bigger, given the insane push he has gotten


It might have something to do with only being chosen because he's Triple H's fuck buddy and not actually being good enough. If you gave Sheamus's push to CM Punk, he'd set Raw on fire.


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

End me Carrier Fella !


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Is Edge face or heel?...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i am so ready for HHH to come back since he has not been around for a few months and that would make him "fresh" in the main event scene.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Plastic paddies :lmao


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

LOL Orton is a racist.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

LONG LIVE THE STREAM~


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Why is Edge still on TV?

Better question: why isn't Christian?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

"You give me a headache fella"


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

King™;8787702 said:


> Plastic whats? What the hell did Sheamus just say?


Plastic Paddy's....It means fake Irish as most people in Boston are of Irish decent


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

beaker refrence!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cynic said:


> Why is Edge still on TV?
> 
> Better question: why isn't Christian?


Because Edge is a better draw than Christian


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

The way the crowd cheers for heels.

I wonder if kid's get confused who there suppose to cheer for.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Edge is so fucking toast

He gets straight crickets

Just fire his ass already


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Edge telling it like it is, its so easy to forget how much he has accomplished...he's like another Jericho


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

We finally got a Beeker reference.

But it still can't save this Raw.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm quite disturbed that Edge has won 29 Championships in 12 years.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

disappointing raw


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

IS MY WORLD FOR NEARLY A YEAR OW.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

So, WHAT is Edge? He seems like a tweener/face but leaning more towards face to me.. I realize at first it was just b/c it was Nexus vs WWE, and this is for the championship but... It seems like a while since he's done a straight up heel act


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Because Edge is a better draw than Christian


And better on the mic and has more charisma than captain charisma himself has.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

this show is such a tease. Austin, the rock, HHH. common.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good little promo by Edge... can't wait for this 5 on 5 elimination match.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

This raw sucks! and i really dont care for nexus anymore they need to do something to be a threat again its getting stale.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I'm quite disturbed that Edge has won 29 Championships in 12 years.


combined reign of all those titles: 133 days


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Damn Sheamus is from a science lab, LMAO.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Legendary is gonna suck!, The only good actor they have in it is Danny Glover.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> And better on the mic and has more charisma than captain charisma himself has.


is he hiding it cause i havent seen it for a long time


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> A short main event.
> 
> This is why WWE needs competition, folks. WWE right now is just like Vince Russo. They can throw anything they want on-screen no matter how much negative criticism they face.


Do you ever say anything positive? All you've done tonight was bitch.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so have we seen the last of Nexus tonight?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

funny how the smack down guys save for the miz, are putting on a better show than the raw guys


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

EBboy™ said:


> Good little promo by Edge... can't wait for this 5 on 5 elimination match.


Yea all 10 minutes of it. :no:


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Because Edge is a better draw than Christian


Edge? A draw? Edge couldn't draw a nickel when he was good. Now he's more stale than any main event wrestler since Triple H six years ago.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

VRsick said:


> this show is such a tease. Austin, the rock, HHH. common.


It's so mean lol. And we didn't get any of them.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

The Striker said:


> I'll bet they learned it from Regal.


Man i miss those times when he was a GM.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

edge gets no reaction from crowds

is it cause the crowds are confused or they just don't care about him?


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> so have we seen the last of Nexus tonight?


Obviously not, seeing as they have a match up-next


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

perro said:


> is he hiding it cause i havent seen it for a long time


It pops out every few months. More so than Christians supposed charisma which i haven't seen since 2005.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

Overtime on RAW?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Why the hell isn't Christian or Matt Hrdy on RAW?

lol love Psych.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Unless Rock and Austin come out with an army of velociraptors and destroy the entire lockerroom, this is by far the shittiest fucking RAW I've ever seen.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

I just want to say one thing: CM Punk is incredible. I still say he should be World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Cynic said:


> Edge? A draw? Edge couldn't draw a nickel when he was good. Now he's more stale than any main event wrestler since Triple H six years ago.


Edge was and is a huge draw.....

and this has been such a tease


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> A short main event.
> 
> This is why WWE needs competition, folks. WWE right now is just like Vince Russo. They can throw anything they want on-screen no matter how much negative criticism they face.


Your Jim Cornette Gimmick is very cute but this show has been fine there's nothign that has been all out terrible


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Crespo4000 said:


> HHH return. Hopefully......Then Jericho to Smackdown? Edge? Someone?


this please


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Twister Of Fate said:


> I just want to say one thing: CM Punk is incredible. I still say he should be World Heavyweight Champion.


Not the only one to say that


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

it has been a huge tease.

i mean, we knew bret wasnt gonna rlly
go 7-8 mins with taker.
but would i have wanted to see it,
even if bret couldnt do much, more than 
what ended up happening? 

a huge YES.

austin, hhh?
even the rock,
of course these guys
have to be mentioned
its a landmark episode,
celebrating the past.

but thats the only thing that
has been good about the show.
besides punk,
the mere lookback of how
great wwe was leaves me
with a great feeling that
i was watching back then.

but wow, yea, this has been a weak
raw, with weak sequence endings.

and lol at del rio splitting his pants
live on his raw debut, 
i think its hilarious


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Cena getting boo'd by his own crowd will be epic.


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Unless Rock and Austin come out with an army of velociraptors and destroy the entire lockerroom, this is by far the shittiest fucking RAW I've ever seen.


Lmfao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Unless Rock and Austin come out with an army of velociraptors and destroy the entire lockerroom, this is by far the shittiest fucking RAW I've ever seen.


u need to watch more fucking raws then


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cynic said:


> Edge? A draw? Edge couldn't draw a nickel when he was good. Now he's more stale than any main event wrestler since Triple H six years ago.


you might want to read what I post, edge is a better draw than *CHRISTIAN*, you are completely going off the subject.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

P-Nex said:


> Do you ever say anything positive? All you've done tonight was bitch.


Just like everybody else here. Wow nice attempt at a burn. 

Next time post something somebody will care about. Don't waste my time and don't waste YOUR time.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jericho


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Jericho face too?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> edge gets no reaction from crowds
> 
> is it cause the crowds are confused or they just don't care about him?


Little bit of both. It's Orton's fault, albeit indirectly. I think he was going to feud with Edge as a heel but the crowd kept pooping for him, forcing his face turn. That left Edge stranded, as well as screwing Dibiase.

It's not really Orton's fault, it's just one of those things.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

god damn that blonde during ortons entrance was epic


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone else just realize that UFC 118 on Saturday was in the same arena that RAW is in tonight?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

RKO time.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> It pops out every few months. More so than Christians supposed charisma which i haven't seen since 2005.


.... christian oozes charisma... all the time


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

How sad would it be if Cena got partly booed in his own hometown??



King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> And better on the mic and has more charisma than captain charisma himself has.


The fuck??? Since when????


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

RKO RKO RKO!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Just like everybody else here. Wow nice attempt at a burn.
> 
> Next time post something somebody will care about. Don't waste my time and don't waste YOUR time.


It's pretty clear that you're wasting your own time by watching the show if all you're going to do is shit on it.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

hey question...where is Skip tonight???


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Did Jericho trim his hair down a little? I'm so gay for noticing this. LMAO


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> Edge was and is a huge draw.....


Edge is the guy that works with the draw. He's made to look important by proxy.

People will pay to see Edge wrestle Cena and Undertaker. People will pay to see Cena and Undertaker wrestle nobodies. People won't pay to see Edge wrestle nobodies.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

skip is injured people.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

boston should boo the fuck out of him. HE IS WEARING LAKERS COLORS!!!!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

JEAAAAHHHHHHNNNNNN CEEEEEEEENNNAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Hometown Boy time. Btw, what exactly did Jericho say about the title? I completely missed it.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> Obviously not, seeing as they have a match up-next


WOW i am retarded lol, disregard anything else i say tonight


----------



## NationOfViolence (Dec 28, 2009)

LOL @ Cena wearing Lakers colors in Boston.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

God damnit Cena! Get off my fucking screen!


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

hhh might return im hoping


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

USCena said:


> hey question...where is Skip tonight???


Injured.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

shit Cena getting sum boos in Boston? Am i hearing right?


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Whats pops for Orton and Cena.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

It's the Franchise Shane Douglas.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Funny how Orton's pop was like 5x bigger than Cena's.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

USCena said:


> hey question...where is Skip tonight???


Broke his ankle in a house show.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Of course they might surprise us all and have a Goldberg return...


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

The kid with the "Never Give Up" sign deserves to get slapped.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

The N entrance>then all those cept the blonde during randys

and cena ain't throwing his shirt! wonder if its cause of the fat women and children


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Otunga and Orton in the same ring... holy shiiitt..


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

They must be booing the shit out of john cena because he never gets NO reaction.

WWE stop with you editing magic


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

USCena said:


> hey question...where is Skip tonight???


Injured. Broke his ankle during a house show


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

I was expecting a MUCH louder reaction for Cena.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> edge gets no reaction from crowds
> 
> is it cause the crowds are confused or they just don't care about him?


Another fucking commercial?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Christ with the commercials. What is this, Impact?


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Just like everybody else here. Wow nice attempt at a burn.
> 
> Next time post something somebody will care about. Don't waste my time and don't waste YOUR time.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

the fuck is this commerical shit?


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

the black dude with the "T" remind me the other black dude from south park


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Another advert? This better over-run  please.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

TheReverend said:


> Injured.


oh wow, totally missed that. thanks!


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

ANOTHER COMMERCIAL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> The kid with the "Never Give Up" sign deserves to get slapped.


For what reason? The crime of liking John Cena???


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

this is gonna be one short ass match if its a legit match. geez louise.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

perro said:


> u need to watch more fucking raws then


I've been watching WWF before Hogan even had the belt. Trust me, this shit tonight is fucking BAAAAAD. 

Maybe not the worst ever, but easily the most disappointing. 

900th episode? And what do we get? TNA Impact with WWE talent.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Are we going to have to watch Thunder to see the conclusion of this show?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

The Striker said:


> It's pretty clear that you're wasting your own time by watching the show if all you're going to do is shit on it.


Open your damn eyes. EVERYONE ELSE ON HERE IS SHITTING ON IT. Why the fuck did you have to pick me and bore the fucking hell out of me?!?!?!

Stop wasting your life away and just stick to the topic. Damn.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Lol I damn sure called it and said he was gonna get booed....


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> For what reason? The crime of liking John Cena???


IWC dood rember


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

I still don't understand Cena's "OK" hand signal crap. Seems so random and pointless.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hopefully someone returns tonight, or this RAW is gonna suck! Only good thing that happend so far was the KANE/Undertaker promo, & Punk's promo, & the Classic Attitude Era moments.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> For what reason? The crime of liking John Cena???


No, for being so lame he made me puke.

For the record, he wasn't exactly a kid, either. He appeared to be about 15.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

It's 10:59...

And this is absolute bullshit that we get the Big Slow after they teased The Rock and Austin. That is just pure awful. Especially on an anniversary show when somebody should have returned.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Open your damn eyes. EVERYONE ELSE ON HERE IS SHITTING ON IT. Why the fuck did you have to pick me and bore the fucking hell out of me?!?!?!
> 
> Stop wasting your life away and just stick to the topic. Damn.


lol you mad brah?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

cm punk promo was the best thing tonight by far. nothing to spectacular for a 900th episode. to me anyways.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Darren Young is now the leader of The Togetherus, minus Alex Riley they're the face version of Nexus. They're going to invade TONIGHT!


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Lol I damn sure called it and said he was gonna get booed....


Oh good call. As if he was never booed in his hometown before.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

breaksilence said:


> I still don't understand Cena's "OK" hand signal crap. Seems so random and pointless.


You guys are running out of reasons to hate Cena.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao only Cena can get booed in his own hometown LOL!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> lol you mad brah?


Yea cuz this nobody just had to waste his life on me.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Is HHH returning or what?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow. leave 5-10 mins for a 5 on 5 elimination match


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm glad I stayed up till 4am to watch this, regardless 

Haters gunna hate though


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Y2J loving the chants and leaves the ring ROFL


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

what a shitty Raw this has been. The only part that actually kept my attention was Punk.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

A 5 on 5 elimination match in 5 min?????? fpalm WWE


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao Classic Y2J!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Lmao wow Jericho leaving. LOl wow not summerslam again.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

:lmao:lmao:lma:lmao:lmao


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey Amber, more crickets!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Jericho is saving himself for Night of Champions


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes, go off to smackdown Jericho!


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Jericho the bitch!


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow... this is retarded.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Is this an elimination match?


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I hope something big occurs in the overrun, so far the show hasn't lived up to the hype imo.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

So what? Jericho is the GM?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

poor john cena, just trys to entertain and gets booed in his hometown. people act like he is the worst wrestler on the roster or something. he isn't by a long shot.


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

:lmao yessss


----------



## Sharkey604 (Aug 15, 2010)

Austin and The Rock are making a cameo end of this match. Called it.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

this is so dumb.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Lmao, Edge's face after he pushed the ref was hilarious.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Lol at all the Jericho marks on here...

...and then he walks out.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Now this is hillaRIOUS.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

This finish is an insult.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao Classic EDGE!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

other that this match so far i really liked this episode


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I feel bad for the people who paid to see this live.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Here comes super Cena!!!!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lol what the fuck


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

breaksilence said:


> I still don't understand Cena's "OK" hand signal crap. Seems so random and pointless.


He holds up the 3 fingers for Hustle. Loyalty. Respect, actually.



Ownage™ said:


> Is HHH returning or what?


I fucking hope so.

And what is the deal with Jericho? Did he say he was going to leave if he lost?


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

good nights work for edge and jeriho


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

well this is already off to a good start.....


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

*Crowd boos Cena* What the hell is going on tonight? 

I'd like to know the same thing!


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

hmmm..


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

smackdown1111 said:


> Oh good call. As if he was never booed in his hometown before.


Please show me where he has...show me the footage where he's been booed in his hometown before.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

GINGER FIGHT!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

That's WWE's way of telling us that Edge and Jericho are clearly heels.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Two best workers just left - shit.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> He holds up the 3 fingers for Hustle. Loyalty. Respect, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, he said if he doesnt win the belt he is gone.


----------



## Cricetus (Jan 4, 2009)

I like to think that Jericho wasn't scripted to leave, basked in his moment of cheers, and then walked away to bask in his chorus of boo's


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

This match is looking kind of soul-less right now.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Please show me where he has...show me the footage where he's been booed in his hometown before.


Look it up yourself. Youtube Cena booed in his hometown or something. It has happened before, so you are way late with your "oh, I am awesome because I called something."


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

im waiting for cena to 1 shot everyone in 2 minutes and watch this board explode.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Please show me where he has...show me the footage where he's been booed in his hometown before.


He was booed at SummerSlam 2006.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

otunga is gonna hurt sheamus.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Starbuck said:


> He holds up the 3 fingers for Hustle. Loyalty. Respect, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the sound of things he & WWE could not come together on a new deal so it looks like he is finished after the PPV.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL Pose and clothesline


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

So what now


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Yea cuz this nobody just had to waste his life on me.


Sorry

This is the worst Raw ever. Fuck you WWE. Fuck you Vince.

Is that better? Am I a somebody now?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Travis Bickle said:


> Two best workers just left - shit.


cena is still in the ring


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Botchunga the weakest link not taken out


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

how are they gonna finish this. they have 5 mins at the most


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

This crowd is sooooo dead


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ginger vs Ginger

Watch it! THE RING'S ON FIRE!!!!


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

perro said:


> cena is still in the ring


I repeat two best workers just left, shit.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

smackdown1111 said:


> Look it up yourself. Youtube Cena in his hometown or something. It has happened before, so you are way late with your "oh, I am awesome because I called something."


Summerslam 2006 vs Edge is one example.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

The Hardcore Show said:


> By the sound of things he & WWE could not come together on a new deal so it looks like he is finished after the PPV.


Where did you hear that


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

this end it sucking


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Travis Bickle said:


> I repeat two best workers just left, shit.


Edge the best worker LMAO


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

save for miz ,punk and kane/undertaker this has been a pretty terrible raw.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

God Damn, these Nexus dudes are terrible!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Travis Bickle said:


> I repeat two best workers just left, shit.


people can shit on cena for a lot of stuff, but he is a worker. noone works like him and has his dedication. even if people think he sucks. and im no cena fan.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Where is Punk when we need him


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

3 minutes...


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Does Vince realize this isnt 3 hours?



Orton to join nexus


----------



## will7291 (Jul 23, 2006)

sheamus buried


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Heath Slater pins Sheamus. What a great champion.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Slater pinned.... the wwe champion?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

WOW I wonder who will save this match, FUCK you cena!


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

LOL @ Slater pinning Sheamus.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Seems like WWE forgot who their Champion is.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Iam gonna be really pissed if Sheamus is the only guy on there team to take a pin.....


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

certainly the worst raw of the year


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh hai Superman


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

P-Nex said:


> Sorry
> 
> This is the worst Raw ever. Fuck you WWE. Fuck you Vince.
> 
> Is that better? Am I a somebody now?


Just fuck off, man. Nobody on here likes you.

You know what? Go ahead and reply to this and see if you get an answer.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Superman....Is....Here.....*sigh*


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

What a terrible ending to this main event the same shit as summerslam. No creativity.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

perro said:


> cena is still in the ring


Exactly.

Seamus pinned by Slater. What fucking bullshit is this? Sometimes I really hate the way they book Seamus. It's total BS.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Did Wendy's just pin the WWE CHAMPION?


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

they literally don't have enough time to finish this.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

SUper Cena bore


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

vanderhevel said:


> people can shit on cena for a lot of stuff, but he is a worker. noone works like him and has his dedication. even if people think he sucks. and im no cena fan.


I am a cena fan but I repeat 

Two best workers just left.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

sigh... disappointing


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Orton going to be Nexus by himself :lmao


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Gabriel's trunks look straight out of Kelly Kelly's wardrobe.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS? Did I just see the WWE Champion pinned by HEATH FUCKING SLATER?


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

You can see the ref speaking to people at th eback.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> *Just fuck off, man. Nobody on here likes you.*
> 
> You know what? Go ahead and reply to this and see if you get an answer.


Think you're CM Punk now?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

dont worry, once orton does 4 rkos in a row and pins them all you all can go jack off like you're waiting to do. its only cool for super orton to whip ass, not super cena. you guys are hypocrites.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Heath slater pins edge y2j and sheamus wow!!, this nexus angle is dying a slow death! they'll lose this cena and orton will win i mean thats supermen and batmen!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lights should go out and kane should appear in the ring with nexus all on the ground.


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

So they will cut Raw off the air?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

kanechampion said:


> certainly the worst raw of the year


Like i said to the last guy u need to watch more raw


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

It's down to superCena and BatOrton. Is creative going to pull some crap out of their ass for a victory here?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> Think you're CM Punk now?


Ok i'll you that one.

Props.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

It should be over right now...
Why didn't they just make this a 3 hour show?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I guess USA gave WWE an extra 10 minutes.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

cena just pinned cleaned


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Seamus was like an afterthought there. Fucking ridiculous. He's the WWE Champion FFS.

And no Cole, Nexus has not made the biggest impact out of any group to have ever been on Raw.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

WHAAAAAAAAT


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WOW hahaahhahah


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

That's how Summerslam SHOULD have ended!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Here comes Super Orton.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

W.T.F.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

THANK YOU GABRIEL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

vanderhevel said:


> dont worry, once orton does 4 rkos in a row and pins them all you all can go jack off like you're waiting to do. its only cool for super orton to whip ass, not super cena. you guys are hypocrites.


Not really. People like Orton because he's not marketed heavily toward kids like Cena is. He's less cheesy and more badass.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

FINALLY NO MORE SUPER CENA.

Epic RKO on Tarver.

Certainly one of the worst Raw's this year.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT

christ Barrett's finisher looks sooo bad


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

WTF why is Cena being booked so weak lately compared to Orton?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

RKO RKO RKO!


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Cena pinned? WOW


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh fuck


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

barrat well that was unexpected.

yea unforgetable mediocre


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Gabriel just pinned Cena?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok, officially I AM LOST on this show!!


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol at the ref sliding out the ring


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Gabriel pinned Cena Holy shit!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Guess they got the cue to hurry the fuck up.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Lol, John Cena can't even beat Sheamus clean, does that mean Heath Slater > John Cena? What an atrocious booking.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Barrett out on top  nice ending


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Holy fuck Cena just got pinned clean by Gabriel. 

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON??


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

except for a few moments, RAW was not good.

- The 6man was ok
- Liked Kane's promo
- Punk's promo was great
- The Elimination Match was alright


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

WAIT! CENA PINNED! CENA PIN-

WHAT

THE

FUCK?


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Absolutely fucking AWFUL ending. So god damn stupid.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

tarver just got jobbed out x.x


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

phew orton cant quite overcome the odds like cena!


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Just fuck off, man. Nobody on here likes you.
> 
> You know what? Go ahead and reply to this and see if you get an answer.


Nobody likes me? Why, what did you hear? Are people talking about me behind my back?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

RKO time lol.

Barrett wins. BS imo.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

great fucking ending


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

terrible just terrible


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

WADE BARRET!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh great this big eared piece of shit wins


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, that was rushed.

Wade Barrett looked strong. Nexus on the other hand, did not.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*WHAT THE HELL??*


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Nexus > Cena, Orton, Undertaker


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

so i take it i did not miss much?


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Shit match.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Awful show. Total waste.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Is that it?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Nexus winning???? I did not called that


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i marked out at the two rko's


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

"big eared piece of shit"

Is he not cute enough for you like Randy?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Two hours just to get Wade Barrett over.

FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

SuperCena and BatOrton got a loss?! Somewhat clean?!


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow that was TOO rushed at the end


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

Orton hit his head hard.

Barrett's getting released.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Fuck you Vince. PATHETIC show.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I need a .GIF Of Punk Rolling on the Floor.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

good show


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

..... thats it
? 

ARE YOU SERIOUS!

most disappointing thing ever


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Well, that was rushed.
> 
> Wade Barrett looked strong. Nexus on the other hand, did not.


Gabriel Pinned Cena 

That

Is 

ALL!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

At least it wasn't three hours...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hiplop™ said:


> tarver just got jobbed out x.x


He always gets jobbed out. The WWE obviously doesn't think highly of him despite how much people here seem to like him.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Wish I went to sleep after Punk/Big show now


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Tarver sold that RKO awesomely... somebody make a gif!


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> RKO time lol.
> 
> Barrett wins. BS imo.


How is it BS? Nexus needed to get their win back after Summerslam.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Randy wasn't even in the match, that finish made no sense. :/ At least the Nexuses members were in the match,, which makes them tapping somewhat understandable, but c'mon?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> i marked out at the two rko's


haha same here

i was totally expecting a 3rd one and the Orton bashing on here to get even worse :lmao


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

0/10.
So much hype for 4 jobber-fest and an unfilling main event with 15 commercial breaks


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

LMAO @ Barrett closing the show.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

From what I saw of it, this show wasn't very good tbh. And the shit ass booking of Seamus continues. On the bright side, they seem to be serious about Barrett other wise they wouldn't have him close a 'monumental' show like that. And Del Rio owns lol.


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

what the hell this show was about anyway?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> RKO time lol.
> 
> Barrett wins. BS imo.


I *know* you're an Orton fan but come on, Barrett needed that with NOC coming up. If WWE are smart, Orton won't be winning the title until next year which means he doesn't need to look too strong at the moment. Besides, 2 RKOs, 2 pins, he hardly looked weak.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Two hours just to get Wade Barrett over.
> 
> FUCK THIS COMPANY



GTFO then same shit every post 

trolls dont last long here


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Damnit I wish Cena pinned them all. Seeing you guys explode would have been awesome. Oh well.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> Gabriel Pinned Cena
> 
> That
> 
> ...


Big fucking deal!!!

Cena just got done eliminating 2 guys in a row before hand.

With the exception of Barrett, Nexus sucks.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

Insulting RAW TBH.

It's funny how if it wasn't for the SD superstars it would have been the worst ever.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Akihiko said:


> Randy wasn't even in the match, that finish made no sense. :/ At least the Nexuses members were in the match,, which makes them tapping somewhat understandable, but c'mon?


Orton is injured right now, so they had to keep him out of the match as much as possible.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Poor show overall.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so the two things i learned tonight on Raw

1. CM Punk is a god on the mic

2. Justin Gabriel > John Cena


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> How is it BS? Nexus needed to get their win back after Summerslam.


Because they just made the WWE champ look like shit, that's why. I don't see why they can't come up with creative booking to keep both guys looking good. Instead they just sacrificed 9 guys to get Barrett over.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

For what it was supposed to be this was a pretty abysmal RAW. Besides Punk/Big Show, there really wasn't anything to remember. So much hype for nothing tbh. Mind you, I can moan all I wan't I'l still be watching next week.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Look at the bright side, just think how bad this would have been if Punk wasn't here.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Punk and Show the only interesting thing on the show. And now we know Slater, Gabriel and Barret are the only ones Vince is interested in as "the future"...


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Justin Gabriel pinned Cena and is apparently hooking up with Kelly Kelly?

LUCKIEST MAN ALIVE!!!


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Good RAW tonight.

CM Punk!!!!


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

smackdown1111 said:


> Damnit I wish Cena pinned them all. Seeing you guys explode would have been awesome. Oh well.


Oh the shit storm that would've started.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

peepoholic said:


> I *know* you're an Orton fan but come on, Barrett needed that with NOC coming up. If WWE are smart, Orton won't be winning the title until next year which means he doesn't need to look too strong at the moment. Besides, 2 RKOs, 2 pins, he hardly looked weak.


He got pinned after entering the match for the first fucking time. Yeah, he looked weak.



WCWnWo4Life said:


> Two hours just to get Wade Barrett over.
> 
> FUCK THIS COMPANY


^ This.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Is raw's creative team just a room full of monkeys with typewriters?*


----------



## Sharkey604 (Aug 15, 2010)

R.I.P SuperCena. They're bookin' him weak to build up to a heel turn at Survivor Series, Orton's gonna be the face of the company for a while.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

How are Orton, Cena and Sheamus buried? It was a 3 on 5 handicap match.


----------



## Dash20 (Dec 6, 2009)

I've seen people saying that was the worst thing ever etc...

I'd just like to remind the angry mob of Little person's court and other gems from the last year

Sure that wasn't great but don't get carried away


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

for the love of god get punk back on raw...or get smackdown on a network where i can watch it, and on thursday nights, cause with caprica, stargate universe, eurika, seriously friday is geek night


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

The worst thing was them taunting us about the Rock coming back, Austin coming back, Triple H maybe oming back (Sheamus) and not a single one came back..


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

sideon said:


> *Is raw's creative team just a room full of monkeys with typewriters?*


That's not fair on the monkeys tbh


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Superman certainly should have been able to kick out of that pin, jump to his feet and put Gabriel on his shoulders at the same time and then go on to beat the remaining Nexus members with no problems?! HAVE I BEEN LIED TO?!

Yet again, Cena = Superman is put to rest.


----------



## patcoyle100 (Aug 10, 2010)

Raw fails again.. no surprise there. Hopefully they start coming up with better episodes before the 1000th episode comes around


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Sharkey604 said:


> R.I.P SuperCena. *They're bookin' him weak to build up to a heel turn at Survivor Series*, Orton's gonna be the face of the company for a while.


When did I heard that one?

Wait I remember, the whole road to SummerSlam.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Because they just made the WWE champ look like shit, that's why. I don't see why they can't come up with creative booking to keep both guys looking good. Instead they just sacrificed 9 guys to get Barrett over.


Oh, Ok. I thought you were talking about Barrett going over Orton for a second there. I agree that Sheamus should of been booked better, even if it was him walking out with Edge and Jericho. Either that or get pinned by Barrett, since he is the only one who could possibly benefit from it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

peepoholic said:


> I *know* you're an Orton fan but come on, Barrett needed that with NOC coming up. If WWE are smart, Orton won't be winning the title until next year which means he doesn't need to look too strong at the moment. Besides, 2 RKOs, 2 pins, he hardly looked weak.


I don't care about Orton looking weak or whatever. He's on another level right now. A loss like this won't hurt him. I'm talking about Seamus here. He was a complete and total afterthought in that match.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

5 /10 for this show

4 points for the CM punk segment alone

1 point for alberto del rio segment

SD Stars stole the show tonight


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

The_Jiz said:


> How are Orton, Cena and Sheamus buried? It was a 3 on 5 handicap match.


For Cena and Sheamus I agree, but Randy looked pathetic in that match.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

John Cena getting pinned was awful and totally out of character... the guy has kicked out of Pedigrees and Batista Bombs!


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

I got the feeling the Cena heel turn is happening sooner than later. Maybe I am taking to much out of it, but didn't it seem weird he looked at Orton for five seconds only to tag in Sheamus over Orton? Could come eventually. Then everyone will be on his nuts and Orton will be the new superman and whipping boy.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Banjo said:


> John Cena getting pinned was awful and totally out of character... the guy has kicked out of Pedigrees and Batista Bombs!


When Cena goes on Super Cena mode everyone complains. When someone pins him clean they still complain. Unbelievable.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Akihiko said:


> For Cena and Sheamus I agree, but Randy looked pathetic in that match.


How? He eliminated two guys within ten seconds.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Akihiko said:


> He got pinned after entering the match for the first fucking time. Yeah, he looked weak.


Hit 2 RKOs in quick succession, both leading to pins before getting caught with a quick Wasteland, that doesn't hurt him in the eyes of the casuals which is how I'm choosing to judge it. Sure, Wasteland is a setup move on the indys but the kids don't know that, they see a 6 foot 5 guy powering Orton down and getting a quick pin which is what WWE want them to see.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm afraid Sheamus will get "Jack Swagger treatment" after tonight's show.


----------



## Dash20 (Dec 6, 2009)

Akihiko said:


> For Cena and Sheamus I agree, but Randy looked pathetic in that match.


He RKO'd and pinned two guys....one of them being the Gabriel who had just pinned Cena

Hardly pathetic


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Sheamus softened up NEXUS allowing Orton and Cena to eliminate as much as possible. But 5 guys were to much for the 3. 

_Everyone was protected in that match. _


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

cena is not turning bad. he makes too much money and there is no reason to alienate their main audience, which is kids. i dont see kids in orton shirts and shit like that, kids love cena and its a business about making money, not pleasing the iwc.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

to people saying this raw was terrible

i say ur expectations were too fucking high, there was nothing id call "horrible" on the show


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Akihiko said:


> For Cena and Sheamus I agree, but Randy looked pathetic in that match.


how so? he eliminate two guys in under a minute then got jumped from behind by a fresh man and hit with a move that is supposed to be very powerful....makes perfect sense to me


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

I hope Cena makes Gabriel submit next week.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

smackdown1111 said:


> I got the feeling the Cena heel turn is happening sooner than later. Maybe I am taking to much out of it, but didn't it seem weird he looked at Orton for five seconds only to tag in Sheamus over Orton? Could come eventually. Then everyone will be on his nuts and Orton will be the new superman and whipping boy.


Cena will not turn heel this year. Vince does not want the kiddies to cry a river. It was bad enough when Nexus made their debut and beat the crap out of him. The faces on the kiddies was priceless.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> I don't care about Orton looking weak or whatever. He's on another level right now. A loss like this won't hurt him. I'm talking about Seamus here. He was a complete and total afterthought in that match.


This. 

I mean if Cena was fucking Champion, they would have him eliminate 4 members then have Barrett eliminate him, but no Sheamus is the fucking WWE Champion, they should've had him look stronger than that, horrible booking, but the right team did win.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> I *know* you're an Orton fan but come on, Barrett needed that with NOC coming up. If WWE are smart, Orton won't be winning the title until next year which means he doesn't need to look too strong at the moment. Besides, 2 RKOs, 2 pins, he hardly looked weak.


But that's the thing: this DIDN'T get Barrett over. All he did was pummel Cena for a bit then step in with his finisher then a pin. That's supposed to get him over? Really?

He and Orton should have went it out longer than just one finisher. THAT would have gotten him over better.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

the only thing i would of done different is have the Nexus win with out any one losing


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

vanderhevel said:


> cena is not turning bad. he makes too much money and there is no reason to alienate their main audience, which is kids. i dont see kids in orton shirts and shit like that, kids love cena and its a business about making money, not pleasing the iwc.


remember when Stone Cold was a heel? pretty sure there were still kids in his shirts and he was just as popular, if not more so, than as a face

certain wrestlers will keep their fans and get cheered whether they are heel or face, but honestly no one can stay a face forever, and Cena has been full on face for far too long now...IMO he is better as a heel


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Akihiko said:


> For Cena and Sheamus I agree, but Randy looked pathetic in that match.


Like I said earlier Orton is dealing with some nagging injures, so they had to keep him out of the match as much as possible.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

vanderhevel said:


> cena is not turning bad. he makes too much money and there is no reason to alienate their main audience, which is kids. i dont see kids in orton shirts and shit like that, kids love cena and its a business about making money, not pleasing the iwc.


While this is true, the heel turn has got to happen eventually. It would be best if he did it while in his prime. He will always have the kids as fans, but eventually WWE has to take the road of turning him heel. A heel turn could actually make him more popular, Cena can make it happen as he can play any character perfectly, I am sure, but it all depends on how he is booked. If he is booked awesome everyone (including the older males) will love him. If he is booked pathetic, he may never be a face again, who knows?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Swag said:


> When Cena goes on Super Cena mode everyone complains. When someone pins him clean they still complain. Unbelievable.


_I'm_ not complaing but I agree that it was inconsistant with normal booking for Cena. Normally his superman comebacks are done in such a way that he completely no-sells the previous 10 minute beatdown he's recieved which hurts his opponant. I'd rather he did the HBK superman comeback - where, despite suddenly finding that adreneline rush that allowed him to mount a series of offensive moves, he would still sell the damage that had been done so that it easy to imagine that one kick to the face would stop him in his tracks. Cena doesn't do that and it pisses me off.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Swag said:


> When Cena goes on Super Cena mode everyone complains. When someone pins him clean they still complain. Unbelievable.


exaclty, what in the fuck, we should be celebrating, god damit, its very rare we see cena get pinned, i really have no idea why people would bitch over cena getting pinned by gabriel,


----------



## patcoyle100 (Aug 10, 2010)

Disciple514 said:


> Cena will not turn heel this year. Vince does not want the kiddies to cry a river. It was bad enough when Nexus made their debut and beat the crap out of him. The faces on the kiddies was priceless.


Well then that makes you a fucking hyporcrite because you cry a river when something happens to the nexus freaks. Fucking loser


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> remember when Stone Cold was a heel? pretty sure there were still kids in his shirts and *he was just as popular, if not more so, than as a face*
> 
> certain wrestlers will keep their fans and get cheered whether they are heel or face, but honestly no one can stay a face forever, and Cena has been full on face for far too long now...IMO he is better as a heel


Are you kidding me? saying that Austin's popularity is lower than Cenas? That is the most idiotic comment I ever seen. Austin was 100 times more popular than SuperCena.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> remember when Stone Cold was a heel? pretty sure there were still kids in his shirts and he was just as popular, if not more so, than as a face
> 
> certain wrestlers will keep their fans and get cheered whether they are heel or face, but honestly no one can stay a face forever, and Cena has been full on face for far too long now...IMO he is better as a heel


most wrestlers get over as a heel and then become a super face, rock austin cena, orton. who knows if he would be better as a heel, its not like he's gonna go back to his old gimmick.

and back then, stone cold turning bad was ok because the rock was there to pick up the slack, wwe now doesnt have another face to appeal to kids the way they want besides cena. in the main event scene anyways. and i would wager that the wwe lost money from austin turning bad.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

TheReverend said:


> Oh, Ok. I thought you were talking about Barrett going over Orton for a second there. I agree that Sheamus should of been booked better, even if it was him walking out with Edge and Jericho. Either that or get pinned by Barrett, since he is the only one who could possibly benefit from it.


Yeah, that's exactly what I was thinking when Slater pinned Sheamus. If they were gonna have him get pinned like that it should of at least been to Barrett.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I caught the main event to Raw...wow, that was rushed. 

Orton was in there for what? 30 seconds? RKO, Pin, RKO, Pin, Barrett hits his finisher (and its really weakass by the way) and that's it? Uh ok. At least Cena lost. That was hilarious.


----------



## Dash20 (Dec 6, 2009)

Quite funny to see the complaints on a show that we got...

Bryan and Kaval team together...which ended with the Miz/Bryan feud
CM Punk get a promo longer than most of the matches
Cena get beaten clean
Nexus go over 

Considering the things I see most people on here talk/complain about are Bryan, Punk, Cena never losing clean and how Nexus should have won at SS. 

Got to love the fickle IWC (of course this doesn't apply to everyone!)


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

the raw ending was just horrible... edge/jericho wtf walking out... randy rkos 2 guys in less than 5seconds and gets a "wasteland finisher by wade barret" wow do these writers that plan out the show SUCK


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Are you kidding me? saying that Austin's popularity is lower than Cenas? That is the most idiotic comment I ever seen. Austin was 100 times more popular than SuperCena.


Uh, dude... you read what he said wrong.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow, Orton actually lost. When was the last time that happened, 2 years?


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Are you kidding me? saying that Austin's popularity is lower than Cenas? That is the most idiotic comment I ever seen. Austin was 100 times more popular than SuperCena.


Out of curiosity, are you going to hate Orton when he becomes the new face of the company (once Cena turns heel) and turn into the new superman?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Dash20 said:


> Quite funny to see the complaints on a show that we got...
> 
> Bryan and Kaval team together...which ended with the Miz/Bryan feud
> CM Punk get a promo longer than most of the matches
> ...


i gotta say the IWC being retarded hurts my love for wrestling more then any thing the WWE dose....well other then acting like Cody rhodes is worth any thing more then his name


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Pyro™;8788215 said:


> Wow, Orton actually lost. When was the last time that happened, 2 years?


He lost to Swagger at Extreme Rules. That was in April.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

perro said:


> i gotta say the IWC being retarded hurts my love for wrestling more then any thing the WWE dose....well other then acting like Cody rhodes is worth any thing more then his name


You don't have to come here? Besides, the IWC makes it even better for me, esepecially since I am a Cena fan. I love when people just go ballistic over any Cena win.


----------



## patcoyle100 (Aug 10, 2010)

RatedRudy said:


> exaclty, what in the fuck, we should be celebrating, god damit, its very rare we see cena get pinned, i really have no idea why people would bitch over cena getting pinned by gabriel,


Well what do you expect? It's a shitty forum with a bunch of anti-social people that have nothing better to do than gossip about wwe and how much they love nexus. I mean nexus could have an episode where they beat the crap out of cena yet again and then go have a tea party and the people on this forum would still worship them. These people really need to get over themselves and realize that it's a damn staged show. No different from a play or movie or fictional tv series. And what's about with extreme rules being an upcoming event? Such a horrible site.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

smackdown1111 said:


> Out of curiosity, are you going to hate Orton when he becomes the new face of the company (once Cena turns heel) and turn into the new superman?


Always been a fan of Orton since he was in Evolution so No I won't hate him, cause he won't be booked like SuperCena. He's a tweener right now, & still mark for him so that will never change.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

peepoholic said:


> He lost to Swagger at Extreme Rules. That was in May.


I know, it was an exageration. ~_~ 

I'm glad Barrett closed out Raw's 900'th, beating Orton. That's the right way to do things. Unfortunately, it won't change the fact that Orton losing means he has to even be there in the first place.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Wow, Orton actually lost. When was the last time that happened, 2 years?


Orton loses all the time......at PPVs


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Always been a fan of Orton since he was in Evolution so No I won't hate him, cause he won't be booked like SuperCena. He's a tweener right now, & still mark for him so that will never change.


That is fine, but lol if you don't think he will be the new superman. Even if Cena is still face for awhile, he will be booked near the same as Cena.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

smackdown1111 said:


> *You don't have to come here? *Besides, the IWC makes it even better for me, esepecially since I am a Cena fan. I love when people just go ballistic over any Cena win.


I know but i have no one else to talk about wrestling with


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> Orton loses all the time......at PPVs


Yeah, but never by pinfall. It's always somebody else getting pinned or a DQ or something ridiculous like that. Other than Swagger at ER and Sheamus in a tag match, I don't recall a single time this year he's actually been pinned.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

smackdown1111 said:


> That is fine, but lol if you don't think he will be the new superman. Even if Cena is still face for awhile, he will be booked near the same as Cena.


Yeah, but IMO he will be booked alot better than Cena, & not come off as cheesy as Cena does all the time.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok punk's promo was by far the best moment of the night. 

I never thought i'd here katie vick on raw again


----------



## NationOfViolence (Dec 28, 2009)

I know they are honoring Luna on the website, but would it have been so much to ask for a tribute picture at the end of the show?


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

In regards to Sheamus, I considered him just being overwhelmed by the numbers game without getting that hot tag. It was a matter of time before he got hit with the kick and Slater hit his finisher. Nexus is practically the only collective where the numbers game actually plays out in their matches. To bad isolating one opponents never works ANYWHERE else which made Sheamus look weak by default because it would be a logical justification otherwise. 

With Cena, he made Slater and Otunga tap and Gabriel managed to catch him with a surprise 450 after Cena rolled onto his side. Besides, only the Tombstone Piledriver is arguably more powerful than Gabriel's 450 in Kayfabe so the move has a good chance of taking out anybody if it connects.

Orton was screwed though getting taken out by JUST a finisher and only had his two RKO victories to make up for it.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

That was.... surprisingly lackluster. You'd think they'd actually do something meaningful for episode 900...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Ok punk's promo was by far the best moment of the night.
> 
> I never thought i'd here katie vick on raw again


Its between this and Alberto Del rio MAking his entrance while the match was going on


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Justin Gabriel just pinned John Cena, and people wonder if he has a future?


----------



## patcoyle100 (Aug 10, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> I know, it was an exageration. ~_~
> 
> I'm glad Barrett closed out Raw's 900'th, beating Orton. That's the right way to do things. Unfortunately, it won't change the fact that Orton losing means he has to even be there in the first place.



Well then you're obviously a fan of repitition


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

NightmareInc. said:


> That was.... surprisingly lackluster. You'd think they'd actually do something meaningful for episode 900...


not really, the fact that it was only 2 hours to me showed they were only gonna pay lip service to the fact they broke 900

now the 1000th show i expect some razzel dazzel for that



NationOfViolence said:


> I know they are honoring Luna on the website, but would it have been so much to ask for a tribute picture at the end of the show?


 Drugs were involved 

so no


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

perro said:


> Its between this and Alberto Del rio MAking his entrance while the match was going on


Del Rio was hilarious tonight. He played the role to perfection, he didn't even care that a match was happening because he was more important


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Yeah, but IMO he will be booked alot better than Cena, & not come off as cheesy as Cena does all the time.


Well we will see. I don't know how being booked as a superman type is being booked better than Cena since people hate the superman role. Orton will hardly get pinned/clean losses and will have a lot of comebacks in the way Cena does (his own 5 moves of doom set, essentially). It is fine you like Orton and dislike Cena, you have the right to. Just wondering if you only disliked Cena because he is supposedly "superman" because Orton will be in that role now as well.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, but never by pinfall. It's always somebody else getting pinned or a DQ or something ridiculous like that. Other than Swagger at ER and Sheamus in a tag match, I don't recall a single time this year he's actually been pinned.


He got pinned by Edge, Cody and Ted(in the chamber this year).


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

perro said:


> not really, the fact that it was only 2 hours to me showed they were only gonna pay lip service to the fact they broke 900
> 
> now the 1000th show i expect some razzel dazzel for that


Was still surprisingly lackluster.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™;8788291 said:


> Justin Gabriel just pinned John Cena, and people wonder if he has a future?


Carlito pinned John Cena like 4 times and Kozlov beat both Undertaker and Jeff Hardy clean. They turned out well, right?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

smackdown1111 said:


> Well we will see. I don't know how being booked as a superman type is being booked better than Cena since people hate the superman role. Orton will hardly get pinned/clean losses and will have a lot of comebacks in the way Cena does (his own 5 moves of doom set, essentially). It is fine you like Orton and dislike Cena, you have the right to. Just wondering if you only disliked Cena because he is supposedly "superman" because Orton will be in that role now as well.


I don't see Orton ever having the traits that Cena has that get on so many people's nerves. That was the Randy Orton of 2004-2005.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

They must see something in heath slater all those major pin fill wins, like wtf!?


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Why is Slater booked stronger than Tarver?

It's insane.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

Some "celebration", here is my full review of the show... 

Bret Hart / Kane Segment
The promo was overall very good... The Hart Dynasty shouldn't have came out. Totally unncessary and wasn't needed at all. I also didn't get why they were hyping Bret Hart vs The Undertaker up like they took a trip back into 1997. Bret can barely move nowadays and it was very obvious nothing would happen.

Kofi Kingston & Michael McGillicutty vs Daniel Bryan & Kaval vs The Miz & Alex Riley
*MARK OUT* for the Danielson/Kaval team but like most of NXT Season 2, it mostly focused on The Miz. That's fine and all, but Daniel Bryan kinda needs some credibility. It wouldn't hurt to see him actually _win_ a match for once. Typical Raw match.

Layla and Michelle McCool vs Melina and Eve Torres
I expect to see lots of Alicia Fox, Eve, Maryse, Kelly Kelly and Layla matches over the new unified title, all whilst Natalya and Gail Kim sit on the sidelines  The match was the same thing we see every week. Diva Tag team match that usually lasts a snack break. 

John Morrison and R-Truth vs Drew McIntyre and Cody Rhodes
I thought they would actually use some of their REAL tag teams, like the Dudebusters or the Gatecrashers. The last thing the tag team division needs is another random tag team holding the belts.

Bret Hart vs The Undertaker
The lights switching on and off was pretty cool. I thought it was awesome when Barrett had Undertaker on his shoulders when they came back on. That was great.

Jack Swagger vs Evan Bourne
Nothing to comment on here... shouldn't Rey Mysterio have came out instead of Mark Henry though?

CM Punk / Big Show promo
Highlight of the night for me! 

Nexus vs Jericho, Sheamus, Edge, Orton, Cena
Okay I completely marked out when Gabriel pinned Cena clean AGAIN, but felt it was absolute BS that Sheamus was a complete after-thought in this match. Did they even mention that Heath Slater just pinned the WWE Champion? That shouldn't have happened..


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

smackdown1111 said:


> That is fine, but lol if you don't think he will be the new superman. Even if Cena is still face for awhile, he will be booked near the same as Cena.


people fell for the trap with orton, they think he is so much cooler than cena because he acts like he's having a seizure and his shirts are all douchebaggy with swords and chains all over them. so all the people who hate cena love orton, even though he is far worse than cena. orton has 0 charisma, and 0 mic skills. perfect example of someone being over because of their push rather than them being pushed because they are over.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

THNC said:


> Why is Slater booked stronger than Tarver?
> 
> It's insane.


Management never liked Tarver. It's obvious at this point.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

The Hardcore Show said:


> I don't see Orton ever having the traits that Cena has that get on so many people's nerves. That was the Randy Orton of 2004-2005.


Explain. Being one of the top faces and possibly the top face if and when Cena turns heel doesn't mean he will be the new superman? I think so. It will be interesting to see if he is basically a superman type and how the crowd reacts to Orton after awhile. If they still continually cheer for him, I will wonder why they even booed Cena in the first place. It surely isn't because of wrestling ability because he can wrestle. Not better than the likes of people like Jericho, Angle, Michaels, Taker, etc, etc, but he is fine. No other reason to really boo him, of course I do admit, that year long title reign did not help his case, so who knows. I still think if that title reign was shorter, he still would be cheered 80% of the time, but who knows.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> Carlito pinned John Cena like 4 times and Kozlov beat both Undertaker and Jeff Hardy clean. They turned out well, right?


Horrible examples to use, but you already knew that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™;8788361 said:


> Horrible examples to use, but you already knew that.


And why are they horrible examples? Because they PROVE that just beating a top star doesn't automatically mean YOU'RE going to be a star?

If he becomes a star, good for him, but there's nothing to suggest that anyone besides Barrett and whoever is lucky enough to win NXT season 2 have a future. The others are just filler talent to take up space on the roster.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

smackdown1111 said:


> Well we will see. I don't know how being booked as a superman type is being booked better than Cena since people hate the superman role. Orton will hardly get pinned/clean losses and will have a lot of comebacks in the way Cena does (his own 5 moves of doom set, essentially). It is fine you like Orton and dislike Cena, you have the right to. Just wondering if you only disliked Cena because he is supposedly "superman" because Orton will be in that role now as well.


The reason why I dislike cena with a passion is because, he gets more opportunities then alot of other more gifted wrestlers get He always wins every fucking Champioship match.. He's always in the main event at every single PPV. Also Dislike him because he is over used and when he is around other wreslers who work their asses off get overlooked. Oh and his promos are always so fucking cheesy, Also he can't sell for shit, even JR critized him at SS, for not selling at DDT on the concrete. The main reason I dislike him is because he is a horrible wrestler PERIOD!

Also Orton won't be getting the Superman gimmick because that's not his gimmick it's Cena's no one will have the gimmick it will just get dropped.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

vanderhevel said:


> people fell for the trap with orton, they think he is so much cooler than cena because he acts like he's having a seizure and his shirts are all douchebaggy with swords and chains all over them. so all the people who hate cena love orton, even though he is far worse than cena. orton has 0 charisma, and 0 mic skills. perfect example of someone being over because of their push rather than them being pushed because they are over.


You're being a little harsh on his mic skills although I agree they're his weakest attribute. Your charisma point is well off though, have you forgotten that WWE spent the whole of 2009 desparately trying to keep him heel in the face of growing face reactions from the crowd. Most people would eventually have lost those pops, Orton's just got stronger which indicates that he is indeed charismatic. Not in the same way as The Rock perhaps but he clearly has something and you'd have to be blind and deaf not to notice it.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

vanderhevel said:


> people fell for the trap with orton, they think he is so much cooler than cena because he acts like he's having a seizure and his shirts are all douchebaggy with swords and chains all over them. so all the people who hate cena love orton, even though he is far worse than cena. orton has 0 charisma, and 0 mic skills. perfect example of someone being over because of their push rather than them being pushed because they are over.


I am glad that Orton is big now. I dislike him, but I am glad he got a gimmick he could run with and do well. He failed a lot basically until this gimmick and was not accepted. That usually would be back to the mid card for Orton for good, but they gave him another shot and pushed him even more with a more badass gimmick. He got over eventually which is good, not in the way Cena did when he got himself over with his rapper heel gimmick, but i has worked for Orton. Give Cena an awesome heel gimmick or really an awesome face gimmick as well and everyone would love him. To bad the WWE can't book him worth shit.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> The reason why I dislike cena with a passion is because, he gets more opportunities then alot of other more gifted wrestlers get. He's always in the main event at every single PPV. Also Dislike him because he is over used and when he is around other wreslers who work their asses off get overlooked. Oh and his promos are always so fucking cheesy*, Also he can't sell for shit, even JR critized him at SS, for not selling at DDT on the concrete. The main reason I dislike him is because he is a horrible wrestler PERIOD!*


He was probably criticizing the booking. Cena was *BOOKED *to make that comeback. He just didn't decide "Fuck it, I'm going Superman on these joints". No, creative told him to make the superman comeback and he does as he is told, as he is a company man. Why can't some people realize that? I doubt Cena begs to creative to book him like Superman.

And Cena is a horrible wrestler? Damn son, you must have some high ass standards.

BTW, he is in every main event, in every championship and is everywhere because *HE IS THE FUCKING TOP DRAW IN THE COMPANY AND IS THE MOST MARKETABLE STAR IN WRESTLING!!!*

Why the fuck is that so hard for some people to get through their skulls?


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> people fell for the trap with orton, they think he is so much cooler than cena because he acts like he's having a seizure and his shirts are all douchebaggy with swords and chains all over them. so all the people who hate cena love orton, even though he is far worse than cena. orton has 0 charisma, and 0 mic skills. perfect example of someone being over because of their push rather than them being pushed because they are over.


You know, that's just fine if you don't like Orton, but for fuck's sake, is it really any of your damn business if other people mark for him? The Orton hate is just as obnoxious as the Orton love because Orton haters insist that the love for him is some sort of bit of gimmicky nonsense that is such an inane rationalization it's almost frustrating. Of course you're entitled to your own opinion, but goddam.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> The reason why I dislike cena with a passion is because, he gets more opportunities then alot of other more gifted wrestlers get He always wins every fucking Champioship match.. He's always in the main event at every single PPV. Also Dislike him because he is over used and when he is around other wreslers who work their asses off get overlooked. Oh and his promos are always so fucking cheesy, Also he can't sell for shit, even JR critized him at SS, for not selling at DDT on the concrete. The main reason I dislike him is because he is a horrible wrestler PERIOD!
> 
> Also Orton won't be getting the Superman gimmick because that's not his gimmick it's Cena's no one will have the gimmick it will just get dropped.


Horrible wrestler, huh? Considering he and Orton are on par as far as wrestling abilities, not sure how you can hate Cena for that, but prefer the other. But this is expected from the IWC. Also, I can tell you hate his bookers as well.

Plus, the superman hero stuff is not a gimmick, it is how every top face is booked.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

smackdown1111 said:


> Explain. Being one of the top faces and possibly the top face if and when Cena turns heel doesn't mean he will be the new superman? I think so. It will be interesting to see if he is basically a superman type and how the crowd reacts to Orton after awhile. If they still continually cheer for him, I will wonder why they even booed Cena in the first place. It surely isn't because of wrestling ability because he can wrestle. Not better than the likes of people like Jericho, Angle, Michaels, Taker, etc, etc, but he is fine. No other reason to really boo him, of course I do admit, that year long title reign did not help his case, so who knows. I still think if that title reign was shorter, he still would be cheered 80% of the time, but who knows.


Look back at that Orton face run that is very similar to how John Cena acts today. If Orton ever becomes that top guy in the company I don't see him acting like that again.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

smackdown1111 said:


> Explain. Being one of the top faces and possibly the top face if and when Cena turns heel doesn't mean he will be the new superman? I think so. It will be interesting to see if he is basically a superman type and how the crowd reacts to Orton after awhile. If they still continually cheer for him, I will wonder why they even booed Cena in the first place. It surely isn't because of wrestling ability because he can wrestle. Not better than the likes of people like Jericho, Angle, Michaels, Taker, etc, etc, but he is fine. No other reason to really boo him, of course I do admit, that year long title reign did not help his case, so who knows. I still think if that title reign was shorter, he still would be cheered 80% of the time, but who knows.


Orton is already a superman and people still cheer him. Why would that change now?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> people fell for the trap with orton, they think he is so much cooler than cena because he acts like he's having a seizure and his shirts are all douchebaggy with swords and chains all over them. so all the people who hate cena love orton, even though he is far worse than cena. orton has 0 charisma, and 0 mic skills. perfect example of someone being over because of their push rather than them being pushed because they are over.


Orton is way fucking better than cena. :lmao that you actually think Orton has no charisma,, why do you think the whole stadium cheered for Orton & half booed Cena in his own fucking hometown? CENA SUCKS PERIOD!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> The reason why I dislike cena with a passion is because, he gets more opportunities then alot of other more gifted wrestlers get He always wins every fucking Champioship match.. He's always in the main event at every single PPV. Also Dislike him because he is over used and when he is around other wreslers who work their asses off get overlooked. Oh and his promos are always so fucking cheesy, Also he can't sell for shit, even JR critized him at SS, for not selling at DDT on the concrete. The main reason I dislike him is because he is a horrible wrestler PERIOD!
> 
> Also Orton won't be getting the Superman gimmick because that's not his gimmick it's Cena's no one will have the gimmick it will just get dropped.


the main face is always superman, if you didn't notice, orton eliminated 2 people with 2 moves tonight. if you didn't already catch a glimpse of his superman future, you are blind. guy never loses clean either.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Everything on RAW was above average. A good 900th. Nothing bored me one bit. Only gripe is Michael Cole stealing JR's commentary lines, leave it to rest Cole! Very happy to see Nexus go over tonight  Wade Barrett is such a promising talent.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Akihiko said:


> Orton is already a superman and people still cheer him. Why would that change now?


Orton just a year or so ago, was getting beat and pinned by Cena. He is still new to being a top face. Give it time, he may or may not get booed. It helps he has a Stone Cole like badass gimmick where Cena was not gifted with that.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

if cena was the last guy in the match instead of orton, and he eliminated 2 guys withing 10 seconds, most of you would have been slobbering all over you keyboards with hate. but since orton did it, its fine, i don't get it. but oh well.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> the main face is always superman, if you didn't notice, orton eliminated 2 people with 2 moves tonight. if you didn't already catch a glimpse of his superman future, you are blind. guy never loses clean either.


Yes I did notice that, the only reason that happend was because Orton is dealing with some nagging injures, so they had to keep him out of the match as much as possible. So he couldn't been in the match longer than he was, they needed him to stay protective & not get hurt, & that's what they did.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

smackdown1111 said:


> Orton just a year or so ago, was getting beat and pinned by Cena. He is still new to being a top face. Give it time, he may or may not get booed. It helps he has a Stone Cole like badass gimmick where Cena was not gifted with that.


As long as Orton doesn't stray away from that I don't think many will care what he does. If by some slim chance he turned into a "Cena lite" character he would hear it just like Cena does. People just dom't like that kind of character no matter who it is.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

smackdown1111 said:


> Orton just a year or so ago, was getting beat and pinned by Cena. He is still new to being a top face. Give it time, he may or may not get booed. It helps he has a Stone Cole like badass gimmick where Cena was not gifted with that.


I don't think so because Orton simply isn't Cena. Now, I am not a Cena hater. I nothing him much as I do most of the superstars, but Cena can be quite corny. He just is, but that's because he was made to appeal to small children. Orton appeals more teens and by the time he is top face that appeal will remain. Orton is also quite heelish, so he will retain that appeal.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

The Hardcore Show said:


> As long as Orton doesn't stray away from that I don't think many will care what he does. If by some slim chance he turned into a "Cena lite" character he would hear it just like Cena does. People just dom't like that kind of character no matter who it is.


I agree. It is what the WWE should have done with Cena and continue from his heel self. But they dropped the ball.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro™;8788362 said:


> And why are they horrible examples? Because they PROVE that just beating a top star doesn't automatically mean YOU'RE going to be a star?


Uhh, no. Because you pulled them out of your ass.

Carlito stopped giving a fuck because they made him a face. Justin Gabriel, who everyone believed to be a face-only guy, took his heel turn in stride and shocked everyone with how great a heel he is. So that example is out the window.

And Kozlov? Give me a break.

Are either of them as talented as Gabriel? No. Were either of them ever involved in one of WWE's biggest angles? No.

So basically, those examples are nothing.


> If he becomes a star, good for him, but there's nothing to suggest that anyone besides Barrett and whoever is lucky enough to win NXT season 2 have a future. The others are just filler talent to take up space on the roster.


I know what I COULD say in response to this. But I also know that you won't respond to it anyway, just like the other four times I've brought it up and you've conveniently ducked out. So I'll just gladly say that my point has already been proven, the evidence is there, and that's all there is to it.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Akihiko said:


> I don't think so because Orton simply isn't Cena. Now, I am not a Cena hater. I nothing him much as I do most of the superstars, but Cena can be quite corny. He just is, but that's because he was made to appeal to small children. Orton appeals more teens and by the time he is top face that appeal will remain. Orton is also quite heelish, so he will retain that appeal.


This.

This is the main reason I like Orton, & dislike Cena. Very well said


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

vanderhevel said:


> if cena was the last guy in the match instead of orton, and he eliminated 2 guys withing 10 seconds, most of you would have been slobbering all over you keyboards with hate. but since orton did it, its fine, i don't get it. but oh well.


What it boils down to is character that is why there is a double standard. You have a viper & a guy who comes off as Mr.Goody Two Shoes.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Akihiko said:


> I don't think so because Orton simply isn't Cena. Now, I am not a Cena hater. I nothing him much as I do most of the superstars, but Cena can be quite corny. He just is, but that's because he was made to appeal to small children. Orton appeals more teens and by the time he is top face that appeal will remain. Orton is also quite heelish, so he will retain that appeal.


Yup, I do agree. The WWE failed with Cena which I already knew to begin with, but if you appeal to the older male audience, you automatically have kids liking you if you do what is right (being the face). As I said in an earlier post the WWE failed with Cena's character.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> This.
> 
> This is the main reason I like Orton, & dislike Cena. Very well said


Thank you. The two can just not be compared because Cena and Randy are two different people.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> This.
> 
> This is the main reason I like Orton, & dislike Cena. Very well said


But you have not addressed Cena being a "horrible wrestler." I mean, he is right on par with Orton, sooo?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Cena has been the only face of the company that has been this indestructible because he has been the only real face of the company since austin and rock left. HHH never was never quite accepted fully into the role and undertaker gets beat all the time. I find it so stupid orton is becoming this way too considering not 2 years ago he couldn't beat anyone without interference. I don't dislike cena but i hate orton.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

smackdown1111 said:


> But you have not addressed Cena being a "horrible wrestler." I mean, he is right on par with Orton, sooo?


In what way is he on par with Orton? Ability? Move set? etc. I am going to butt in your conversation because I am interested.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I thought Raw was great tonight! Fave parts:

- The announcement of the women's/diva's titles being unified. Thank fuck.

- Kaval appearing on the show! I love him. 

- DASHING.

- The cool recap of the China tour.

- Punk bringing his greatness from Smackdown and giving a great promo and segment with Show. Loved every minute of that.

- Taker and Bret NOT having a match. I was dreading hips being knocked out of place galore there.

- Randy Orton just generally being there and looking HOT. AS. FUCK.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Akihiko said:


> In what way is he on par with Orton? I am going to butt in your conversation because I am interested.


Before I even waste my breath, do you think Cena is a horrible wrestler? I have dealt with people who share your same opinion in the past, and I just learned to not even try and bother giving my side as people who have that opinion, usually stay with it. Not worth it.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm so tired of seeing The Miz not wrestle, but still win all his matches and own everyone...


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I thought Raw was great tonight! Fave parts:
> 
> - The announcement of the women's/diva's titles being unified. Thank fuck.
> 
> ...


play your cards right and maybe you can get orton to shit in your bag.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Deshad C. said:


> I'm so tired of seeing The Miz not wrestle, but still win all his matches and own everyone...


It's one of the ways they try so hard to protect him. They know he can't wrestle, what else can they do?

Only a matter of time before they realize that they won't be able to pull this off if they ever want him to be a main-eventer.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

smackdown1111 said:


> Before I even waste my breath, do you think Cena is a horrible wrestler? I have dealt with people who share your same opinion in the past, and I just learned to not even try and bother giving my side as people who have that opinion, usually stay with it. Not worth it.


I don't know what makes a wrestler horrible, so I can't answer that. What opinion is that? That he is corny? I think wrestling in general is corny, but I try to keep an open mind about things.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

smackdown1111 said:


> I agree. It is what the WWE should have done with Cena and continue from his heel self. But they dropped the ball.


If you think about they dropped the ball on Cena in a way five years ago because the rapper gimmick he was doing was ON FIRE!! That is the only reason Cena made it to the main event level. Then he is written to end a 10 month title reign in under 10 minutes and over the next year just drops the thing that got him over in the first place. I really don't know if he even put up a fight to keep it. I look back at the old footage and look at Cena today & I feel I am looking at two different people.


----------



## JordanPippen23 (May 15, 2010)

EvoLution™ said:


> It's one of the ways they try so hard to protect him. They know he can't wrestle, what else can they do?
> 
> Only a matter of time before they realize that they won't be able to pull this off if they ever want him to be a main-eventer.


Rock, Hogan, Nash, Warrior and JBL couldn't wrestle for shit either. Orton and Bret can't talk for shit. Most people have weaknesses but can still make it at the top level. Miz is over and Vince already said he's the future of Raw. He's not going anywhere.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

miz wrestled a good match with cena last week, or the week before i forget. he's no master but he's getting better and better.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Akihiko said:


> I don't know what makes a wrestler horrible, so I can't answer that. What opinion is that? That he is corny? I think wrestling in general is corny, but I try to keep an open mind about things.


What? Well then I am wasting my breath if you do not know what makes a wrestler horrible or good? How is he a "corny" wrestler? He is corny on the mic at times, but a "corny wrestler?" He and Orton are both decent wrestlers, but not great. Cena can be known at times to no sell, so that brings him down a little. They have both has good matches, tend to tell good stories in the ring and in general, have good in ring psychology. Both have been put in the position they deserve and there is a reason they are two of the biggest stars in the WWE.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> It's one of the ways they try so hard to protect him. They know he can't wrestle, what else can they do?
> 
> Only a matter of time before they realize that they won't be able to pull this off if they ever want him to be a main-eventer.


I feel the same way about Wade Barrett.

I like Wade, and think he's gonna be a future World Champ, but the future shouldn't start anywhere near Night of Champions.

I think the WWE tries to hide the fact that Barrett's extremely green and can't really wrestle. They do it by constantly putting him in 7 on 7, 5 on 5 matches, and that clusterfuck that's gonna take place at Night of Champions.

The guy hasn't had a single match last over 10 minutes, because he can't really wrestle. At least not at a Main Event level.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

smackdown1111 said:


> W*hat? Well then I am wasting my breath if you do not know what makes a wrestler horrible or good?* How is he a "corny" wrestler? He is corny on the mic at times, but a "corny wrestler?" He and Orton are both decent wrestlers, but not great. Cena can be known at times to no sell, so that brings him down a little. They have both has good matches, tend to tell good stories in the ring and in general, have good in ring psychology. Both have been put in the position they deserve and there is a reason they are two of the biggest stars in the WWE.


Then why did you bother posting? You didn't even understand the differences in appeal between Orton and Cena. I am starting to question why I am talking to you.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

The Hardcore Show said:


> If you think about they dropped the ball on Cena in a way five years ago because the rapper gimmick he was doing was ON FIRE!! That is the only reason Cena made it to the main event level. Then he is written to end a 10 month title reign in under 10 minutes and over the next year just drops the thing that got him over in the first place. I really don't know if he even put up a fight to keep it. I look back at the old footage and look at Cena today & I feel I am looking at two different people.


Well yeah, that is what I am saying. Cena did not necessarily have to keep the rapper gimmick, but he could have been more of a badass and do the same things he did back then. And yeah, of course that is how he made it to the main event level, is that a bad thing though. He did what Orton could not do and became a major fan favorite and player because of the fans (the older male audience included). He probably didn't put up a fight to keep it, but he could didn't really have to either. The WWE should have instinctively just gone with it since that is how he got mad over.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Akihiko said:


> Then why did you bother posting?


Well I was trying to debate with you since that is what you wanted to essentially do, however, it seems you don't really know what you are talking about.?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

smackdown1111 said:


> What? Well then I am wasting my breath if you do not know what makes a wrestler horrible or good? *How is he a "corny" wrestler?* He is corny on the mic at times, but a "corny wrestler?" He and Orton are both decent wrestlers, but not great. Cena can be known at times to no sell, so that brings him down a little. They have both has good matches, tend to tell good stories in the ring and in general, have good in ring psychology. Both have been put in the position they deserve and there is a reason they are two of the biggest stars in the WWE.


Just read this post, You might finally realize how corny he is.
Thanks The Hardcore Show for putting that in you link 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7652556-post59.html


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

smackdown1111 said:


> Well I was trying to debate with you since that is what you wanted to essentially do, however, it seems you don't really know what you are talking about.?


Do you? Because you don't seem to understand why anyone would find Cena corny among other things. :/ And by, I don't know what makes a person a bad wrestler. I meant I can't really comment on that since different people have different opinions on what makes a wrestler terrible. But of course you couldn't be bothered to ask me that.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Just read this post, You might finally realize how corny he is.
> Thanks The Hardcore Show for putting that in you link
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7652556-post59.html


Read the context of the post again please. Yes, he is corny on the mic at times with corny insults at times, but the context was how he wrestles in the ring. How can one be a _"corny wrestler?"_


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

smackdown1111 said:


> Read the context of the post again please. Yes, he is corny on the mic at times with corny insults at times, but the context was how he wrestles in the ring. How can one be a _"corny wrestler?"_


No one is saying he wrestles corny, but that he is corny on the mic as well as his gimmic.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Akihiko said:


> Do you? Because you don't seem to understand why anyone would find Cena corny among other things. :/ And by, I don't know what makes a person a bad wrestler. I meant I can't really comment on that since different people have different opinions on what makes a wrestler terrible. But of course you couldn't be bothered to ask me that.


No, I assumed common sense would kick in and you would give your opinion on Cena as a wrestler. Though it did not come to you.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

smackdown1111 said:


> No, I assumed common sense would kick in and you would give your opinion on Cena as a wrestler. Though it did not come to you.


You asked me if I thought he was a horrible wrestler or not. Do you not understand the nuances of the sport? Or Are you an idiot or just a stupid mark? d:


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Akihiko said:


> You asked me if I thought he was a horrible wrestler or not. Do you not understand the nuances of the sport? Are you an idiot or just a stupid mark? d:


Perhaps you could elaborate on your opinion as to whether you think he is horrible, average, good, or great? Say what you think of Cena and why. Though, I wouldn't want you to overtype to much.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

smackdown1111 said:


> Perhaps you could elaborate on your opinion as to whether you think he is horrible, average, good, or great? Say what you think of Cena and why. Though, I wouldn't want you to overtype to much.


Actually, nowadays he is boring in the ring, but he was good in his earlier days. Much like how Randy was more exciting than he is now. They both have a good deal of energy in the ring, though; so it balances things out a bit.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

well, after reading the results, it seems like the 900th episode was a complete pile of shit as far as special episodes go. im so glad i was working and missed it.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

The show felt like i was watching Impact.. Raw may often be shit and unexciting - but it more times than not makes sense, tonight's show didn't make any sense. Clusterfuck segment after clusterfuck segment, i think more effort went into their Did you know's and in how many rival shows/former WWE guys they can bury in one night than the writing.


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

I thought that was a pretty boring, often annoying, and occasionally confusing episode. For a special 900th episode (that's more episodes than NBC's 1995 prime time fall schedule put out during the weeks of September 15th and December 19th!), the show didn't feel like a big event despite the announcers and Did You Know? bumpers constantly throwing out random statistics I doubt anyone cared about. I thought the China house show video was well done, and did a better job of making that look like a big deal than a lot of the stuff tonight did in making the 900th Raw look like a big deal. I just expected more from this show.

I didn't particularly like the opening. I find it almost impossible to care about yet another Undertaker/Kane feud. Knowing it's going to be some overbooked mess that'll likely get changed right before the bell rings makes it impossible to get excited about Bret Hart being involved in a match in any way. The guy can't legally take a bump.

The triple threat tag was fine for what it was, it not a bit of a mess. The women's match was painfully short. I doubt my interest in the division is going to increase at all with a unified title.

At least someone in WWE realizes how impossible it is to take Chris Jericho threatening to leave if he loses a match seriously after he lost a dozen such matches that were voided the following week over the last year.

The #1 contender tag non-match was lame, and felt drawn out for the finish they did. The entrances were like 5x longer than everything that happened after the opening bell.

I'm still not sure what happened during the Swagger/Bourne match. It felt like they randomly picked four guys who were backstage and threw together a segment in ten seconds.

I thought the Punk promo was pretty good. The back and forth with Big Show wasn't that as strong as Punk on his own.

Even though it was only after Jericho got himself counted out and Edge got himself DQ'd, I'm surprised Nexus went over in the main event. Of course Heath Slatter pinning the WWE champ and Justin Gabriel pinning Cena weren't made out to be as big of a deal as they were (maybe they will be next week). The match itself was decent, but like most of the show, pretty lackluster.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Akihiko said:


> Actually, nowadays he is boring in the ring, but he was good in his earlier days. Much like how Randy was more exciting than he is now. They both have a good deal of energy in the ring, though; so it balances things out a bit.


So then, you are essentially agreeing with me about Cena and Orton being on par as far as wrestling ability goes by this post? I want to know why the other guy in his opinion thinks Cena is a horrible wrestler, much like you wanted me to backup why I think they are on par, and I gave my opinion why. The other dude still has not backed up what he thinks in his opinion, but I am sure the term "5 moves of doom" would come up.


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

Inertia said:


> The show felt like i was watching Impact.. Raw may often be shit and unexciting - but it more times than not makes sense, tonight's show didn't make any sense. Clusterfuck segment after clusterfuck segment, i think more effort went into their Did you know's and in how many rival shows/former WWE guys they can bury in one night than the writing.


It felt like it was a mix of Russo and Gerwitz show, very short matches, heavy on promos and angles, more storytelling that match time. Tonight's Raw was fun, they advanced stories and showed clips from the previous Raws, kinda what they should of been doing. When they had like over 30 guys on the show, they did there best to try and get as most over as they could, which meant hardly no match time which didnt matter.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm quoite disappointed with the use Evan Bourne tonight, not too long ago he main evented RAW and pinned the current WWE champion, and now he's being made weak again and completely 'berried' (yes, i use that word, so what). I really don't get WWE bookings sometimes, he deserves better than being a jobber, i thought he already paid his dues.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

smackdown1111 said:


> So then, you are essentially saying I am right when I say Cena and Orton are on par as far as wrestling ability goes by this post? I want to know why the other guy in his opinion thinks Cena is a horrible wrestler, much like you wanted me to backup why I think they are on par, and I gave my opinion why. The other dude still has not backed up what he thinks in his opinion, but I am sure the term "5 moves of doom" would come up.


I was never anti-Cena, so you should tone the fanboyism down a notch. And I think Randy sells better than Cena, so I wouldn't say they are on par. I would say their styles are a little too different to be on par. Randy has that slower style whereas Cena is a little faster. Randy is a bit more interesting in the ring imo when he goes viper mode as opposed to Cena.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Akihiko said:


> I was never anti-Cena, so you should tone the fanboyism down a notch. And I think Randy sells better than Cena, so I wouldn't say they are on par. I would say their styles are a little too different to be on par. Randy has that slower style whereas Cena is a little faster. Randy is a bit more interesting in teh ring imo when he goes viper mode as opposed to Cena.


Fanboyism? Weird considering I am willing to point out Cena's faults. I am a realistic Cena fan not some 10 year old who thinks he is great because he is booked to look awesome. If you had read my post where I gave my opinion, I noted that Cena is not the greatest at selling (sometimes he is, but other times not so much) and that Orton is better in that aspect than him. I never said you were anti-Cena either, did I? Unless me asking you what you think of Cena's wrestling automatically means I am making you out to be anti-Cena. Both are fine wrestlers, and there is not distinct advantage to either IMO. This all goes back to me asking the other dude why he thinks Cena is a "horrible wrestler" as he claimed, and you asked my opinion on the issue. This was never about you being anti-Cena or whatever.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Carlito pinned John Cena like 4 times and Kozlov beat both Undertaker and Jeff Hardy clean. They turned out well, right?


Gabriel can work and most likely isn't a lazy shit


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Thought Raw was subpar, not that it's news to me. I don't get why Bret Hart's around if he can't wrestle full time and yet the "G.M." is trying to prevent it. Shouldn't Bret just manage the Dynasty to get them more time and get them even more over rather than really compete at all? Undertaker/Hart was a total waste as all it did was overplay Kane's stealing of Taker's gong/dark run-in and cheaply trying to put the Nexus over. The Triple threat tag match was pretty messy and didn't get the NXT .. rookies over very well at all if they were trying to get more viewers for tomorrow. Divas segment was pretty predictable and evidentally strived to keep the botchtastic Eve out of the match which is a plus. The Unification of the Divas and Womens titles might actually be worth protesting if they didn't kill the Womens title with splitting it in half. That, and using the Divas title to put over all the ex-models and diva search trash they keep around instead of female wrestlers. I think Jericho basically gave his retirement speech tonight in reflecting on his real life soon to be expired contract. I think it was meant to raise the hopes he'll win the title among the smarks, which he likely won't and he'll go away again. The #1 contender tag match was just some blah way to make another triple threat tag match. This time on a PPV no doubt which i'd hope won't suck like the one tonight, but I've come to not have high hopes on WWE angles anymore so....Swagger/Bourne was just lost when ADR entered. I don't even know why Swagger spoke or Mark Henry teased a feud with ADR ahead of an all championship match PPV. S.E.S. segmenet was okay I guess except teasing an Austin appearence and yet a no show. Crowd was allready a little pissed with the Gong ripoffs from earlier. At least a proper feud was continued...except it can't happen at the next PPV's because of the all title match format, gain is promptly lost. Honestly didn't care enough to follow the main event due to the shitty WWE having a shitty show so far, so imagine that I kinda tuned out to deal with the online crazy bitch drowning puppies fiasco. Anyhow, for what I did see, more of the same SuperCena tried to fend off evil Lex Barrett and got a poisonous Kryptonite laced beat down because Bizarro Orton got taken out too and thus the villain vowed the destruction of the JLU, err the gain of the once spinny WWE title. I know, it got really lame with the DC hero crap, but that's Vince on Cruise control for you. Why try if people don't explore alternatives and just watch anyways?


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

THNC said:


> Why is Slater booked stronger than Tarver?
> 
> It's insane.


Slater is pretty much the best all around worker in the group. Tarver is in an unfortunate situation where practically all of the character development is going to Barrett who employs mostly similar strengths to Tarver (strong presense and good mic skill) but is clearly favored by management. Slater and Gabriel however are better workers than Barrett which gives them a useful role in a group that is designed mostly to get Barrett into the main event.



Prospekt's March said:


> I'm quoite disappointed with the use Evan Bourne tonight, not too long ago he main evented RAW and pinned the current WWE champion, and now he's being made weak again and completely 'berried' (yes, i use that word, so what). I really don't get WWE bookings sometimes, he deserves better than being a jobber, i thought he already paid his dues.


WWE seems to be doing this to practically all of the guys who are great workers but don't have that wrestling physique they are looking for: give the character development to guys who have said physique (Rhodes, McIntyre, Sheamus, Miz, Del Rio, Swagger, Riley) regardless of individual mic work or ring ability and have the former group (Bourne, Danielson, Punk, Jericho, Christian, Kingston) job and elevate the latter regardless of their individual mic ability.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Inertia said:


> The show felt like i was watching Impact.. Raw may often be shit and unexciting - but it more times than not makes sense, tonight's show didn't make any sense. Clusterfuck segment after clusterfuck segment, i think more effort went into their Did you know's and in how many rival shows/former WWE guys they can bury in one night than the writing.


I agree. There was no direction and they were all over the place. Also there was barely any wrestling.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JordanPippen23 said:


> *Rock*, Hogan, Nash, Warrior and JBL couldn't wrestle for shit either. Orton and Bret can't talk for shit. Most people have weaknesses but can still make it at the top level. Miz is over and Vince already said he's the future of Raw. He's not going anywhere.


Rock couldn't wrestle?! I hope you're joking.


----------



## HanktheKaiser (Jul 6, 2010)

They tried to fit a three hour special into two hours and it didn't work. They could have easily made it a three hour program with all of the little flashbacks to previous Raws.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

Why are wrestling fans so negative... It was a fun show to me.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

It was a good show, not sure why everyone is complaining. It was different. No matter what they do, people will complain, they tried a different format tonight and I personally happened to like it.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:
 

> I think the WWE tries to hide the fact that Barrett's extremely green and can't really wrestle. They do it by constantly putting him in 7 on 7, 5 on 5 matches, and that clusterfuck that's gonna take place at Night of Champions.


Well, we haven't really seen the proof of that, because Barrett hasn't even wrestled that kind of match yet. I doubt it's WWE trying to protect him so much as it is the fact that, uhh, he's kinda the leader of a dominant group called Nexus. If they're not involved in these matches, then that is a big, BIG problem and would make a Russo amount of sense booking-wise.

From the glimpses I've seen of Barrett, I have been able to establish that he is a very good storyteller. And I guess what I'm trying to say is, I haven't really seen anything *bad* from Barrett, you know what I mean? We'll continue to see where his actual wrestling ability fits in down the line, and I'll be able to apply a more direct opinion later.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Barrett's English - so of course he can wrestle.



Nirvana3:16 said:


> *Orton is way fucking better than cena*. :lmao that you actually think Orton has no charisma,, why do you think the whole stadium cheered for Orton & half booed Cena in his own fucking hometown? CENA SUCKS PERIOD!


In what way? Do tell.



Prospekt's March said:


> I'm afraid Sheamus will get "Jack Swagger treatment" after tonight's show.


We live in hope.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I liked Raw. It's cool looking back on classic Raw moments.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

[email protected] outpopping Cena in his hometown. That's pathetic!


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> This segment was truly...WRESTLECRAP.
> 
> If the Rock or Stone Cold showed up this Raw become the best of the year.
> 
> ...


Bitch some more why don't you. Also the last line in your sig is a load of crap... because Jillian is a great talent and for a female, oozes charisma - but she's being wasted.



Nabz™;8787334 said:


> OH MAN ROCKY ROCKY , Wow Punk new tattoo behind his ear.


It's not new, it was just hidden by his hair.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

vanderhevel said:


> the main face is always superman, if you didn't notice, orton eliminated 2 people with 2 moves tonight. if you didn't already catch a glimpse of his superman future, you are blind. guy never loses clean either.


Fyi, Orton lost clean to Jack Swagger at Extreme Rules for the World Title. Pretty sure WWE would never put Swagger over Cena. You can't be superman when you lose to Jack Swagger. But of course, I wouldn't want to interrupt more IWC bitching about Orton, so carry on.

Raw was alright. Punk's promo was very entertaining and had some great strolls down memory line. I especially liked his "nobody likes you" line to Big Show. The Hart/Taker/Kane/Nexus segment was too all over the place for me. The main event was too short, I like how they booked Nexus though. I really like Slater, Gabriel, and Barrett. They are clearly the stars of Nexus. Slater has really grown on me the past few months. He just looks like a heel to me, great ring work, and really starting to fit the character of the sneaky guy that will pounce on every opportunity. Barrett pinning Orton clean shows that WWE is serious about keeping Nexus as a serious threat. Pretty funny how Orton clearly outpopped Cena in Cena's hometown.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Okay Raw. Of course the whole show was really rushed so that they could get everyone on the show and that's understandable. I really liked the Del Rio and Punk promos, they were awesome. I found it quite entertaining how WWE went out of their way to bury former talents who've moved on elsewhere. Lots of inside jokes going on there.

I must say, I found the main event quite underwhelming. I think I felt this because they seemed to rush the ending and also because of the fact that Nexus had been talking about making history tonight. I just felt like something bigger was going to happen, so I was just dissappointed when nothing did. 

Gabriel has a clean pinfall victory over Cena, plus an assist in eliminating Sheamus. That's not a bad thing to have on your resume. Him and Barrett I feel are the only two that'll benefit long-term from Nexus. 

One last thing, can they stop putting Bret in wrestling matches? We get it, he can't take bumps so why book him in matches? Also, a couple of weeks ago the GM said he never wanted to see Hart wrestle on Raw again and then he puts him in a match with Taker? Those little continuity things annoy me.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

Totally agree that Raw was rushed but I thought it was entertaining. Liked the promos from Jericho, Punk and Del Rio was great when he came out. Like the anti Eddie Guerrero with his Bentley (enjoyed the crowds chants when Big Show mentioned Eddie too). The wrestling was limited and sub par but I liked a lot of the storyline development. The 5 on 5 was crap though and they overdid the lights on/off thing with the Undertaker segment.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

It was a special RAW and they wanted to showcase some guys, plus show some classic moments. Did people expect epic 15 minute matches between guys like Swagger/Bourne? I was actually surprised they gave CM Punk 10 minutes to cut a promo. Also, Cena got pinned clean and Barrett won the match, it's what everyone wanted.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

Pretty entertaining RAW tonight. Yeah, the short matches were distracting, but who watches RAW for wrestling. As long as it entertained me, thats what it matters.

Kane was again gold in the opening promo. Bret was there, thats all. The mindgames between Taker and Kane has been amazing and I am pumped up to watch the match between the two.

The triple threat tag team could have accomplished more given some more time. Yet, it was the match of the night. Good entertaining spots. Nice efforts by the rookies. Oh, and go McGillicutty to win NXT tomorrow.

The tag team contender match was pointless. I was expecting a good match, considering all 4 are my favorites. But, they had to kill the match within a minute 

The Taker/Hart match turned to Nexus/Kane beatdown of Taker was the BEST part of RAW. Kane playing mindgames with Undertaker's own trick was very well done. The storyline with Kane dominating Taken has been at its best and this segment just made my day.

Punk/Big Show and Del Rio/Swagger/Bourne were pointless. Yeah, there were some good moments in Punk's promo but it went too long and I don't know what it accomplished. Bourne jobbing to Swagger was kinda sad but they had to compare Mysterio and Bourne for Alberto Del Rio. That arm-bar was weak ass btw.

The main-event was decent at best. Jericho/Edge leaving was good. WTF was with Sheamus jobbing without getting a pinfall . And, Cena also took a pinfall but at least AFTER eliminating Slater. But, Wade winning makes this whole 6-pack interesting. Of course, Jericho is retiring for now and that is sad but it would be fun if it comes down to Sheamus and Wade Barret at the end. 

Overall, a pretty good RAW with some weak moments. Not the best of RAW though. It was good that they stuck to the current storylines than wandering around aimlessly.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I was shocked when Gabriel got a clean pin on Cena, especially considering Cena was looking pretty fresh (well he's always fresh but this time he didn't actually take much punishment)


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Good RAW, enjoyed it. Nice showing for the young stars and an awesome Punk promo. And Kane looking great again with the Taker feud.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

I thought it was a good, fun show. It may have been a litlte rushed, three hours would have been nice but that isn't WWE's doing. The opening segment with Bret and Kane was nice and it made sense that Kane wanted to do what the Undertaker did and take out an icon because he's always been jealous of his brother. The segment during the Bret/Taker ''match'' was weird but made sense and once again, we got to see that Taker is weakened, which is something different for the feud.

The Punk segment was really good too and took a good look at past RAW moments while helping along a newer star and the main event made Nexus look very strong by pinning Sheamus, Cena and Orton. Can't complain too much about RAW at the minute if you ask me.


----------



## MarkL316 (Jun 28, 2008)

Just an awful awful Raw, what the hell has happened to WWE!!


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

MarkL316 said:


> Just an awful awful Raw, what the hell has happened to WWE!!


Are you asking a question or making a statement?

Again, the usual fare from the WWE - some great moments wrapped in crap.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Quite entertaining RAW, but way to many ring-time. CM Punk was great like always and Barrett looked very strong at the end. I like the ADR dude, but he didn't need to steal the spotlight from SWAGGAH in his little match with Evan Air-Job Bourne.


----------



## laineytheman (May 4, 2006)

Decent Raw, though the tag titles mean fuck all with Hart Dynasty holding them but it isnt really their fault, just no one in the WWE cares about tag teams anymore. McIntyre and Cody Rhodes seems like a good tag team but i doubt it will have longevity.

Nexus did a good job on Raw, at least they havent declined too much since losing at summerslam.

Daniel Bryan/The Miz is progressing pretty nicely, I'm assuming they will have a US title match at NOC.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Travis Bickle said:


> I repeat two best workers just left, shit.


calling edge a better worker than cena's really funny. b/c ya know edge is really bad.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

That was an entertaining RAW. The highlight was probably CM Punk's promo, but I enjoyed the final match and seeing Undertaker getting beat down as well. Alberto Del Rio could've done more.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I was there live and had a blast. It was kind of annoying how none of the matches really got started though. Most of the promos were really good at least. The crowd seemed pretty good to me, although most of the people around me were pretty dead except for Orton and Cena. What actually shocked me was that Orton got a bigger pop than Cena, and we were even in Cena's homestate. What didn't shock me as much is that Danny Glover got a bigger reaction than McIntyre, lol.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought it was alright, a couple of things that were pretty entertaining.

I enjoyed the opening, and the Nexus beatdown on Undertaker. 
The CM Punk promo was excellent.
The main event was also good with Nexus looking pretty strong again (Gabriel pinning Cena! )
The announcement of the DIVAs title unification match (Thank God)

On the other hand, as expected the wrestling was kept to a bare minimum which meant a fair few throwaway matches. The DIVAs match was a little pointless, we could hvae got to the announcement without that, I'm sure Morrison/Truth vs. Cody/Drew will get another go on Smackdown or both teams will challenge for the titles, but the brawl kind of came out of nowhere and the Pros/NXT match thing was too short although did further the Bryan/Miz feud.

Overall though, while some was entertaining, it was kind of underwhelming for a milestone show.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> He always gets jobbed out. The WWE obviously doesn't think highly of him despite how much people here seem to like him.


to rot in black midcard hell


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Raw was mildly entertaining but felt totally meaningless due to the fact that the 900th episode celebration had to be cramped through the normal broadcasting time.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

It was ok though I cant really see hwy i thought it would be good to stay up till 4am to watch something i probably knew deep down was going to be a letdown.

-kane and bret opening promo was good.
-NXT match was good but it proved to me how poor the chemistry between cole and king was. When they both cross bodied each other JR would have been shouting and orgasming but they continue talking about whatever it was and didnt even acknowledge what was going on. Nice to see kaval and danielson team but they didnt really do much, it was all miz lol

-Divas meh lasted 2 minuted then long talking.
-Irony in Otunga saying they have now trimmed the fat?
-When was bob barker a raw moment? Apart from one or two all the raw moments were from the last year :\
-Triple threat at NOC for tag belts no doubt. Love the creativeness of the WWE team, 1 minute match that ends DQ with no winner....

-No doubt next week nexus will hire one or two since taker showed they were lacking numbers untill kane got involved. I expect atleast one from season 2 NXT. Good segment though even if hart was useless and not needed for it.
-ADR is awesomeness personified but what happened to bourne? 1 month he is teaming Cena and going places then the next he isnt on the show and jobbing again :\ WHY?
-Punk Promo went well till show came in and would have liked serena exp.

-Main Event was meh it seemed to stop short, one minute there was 5 or 6 left then cena comes in FU and pin, 450 and pin, rko and pin, rko and pin, wasteland and pin, raises hands, cole says goodnight and its done. From the minute cena hit the FU i felt i was on a vertical drop to the finish line it was over in a blink and faded to black. I sat there like..."is that it?"

No returns, No GM reveal, No MITB cashing in, NO good matches if they even had matches that is (entrances took longer than most matches outside the ME) It was ok because the promos were good but outside that it was a poor Raw IMO for the 900th. They missed the ball so many times.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Cena and Gabriels 450 spot was so screwed up.It looked really bad.cena had to rool over on his back after he submitted Otunga and lay down on his back for about 5 seconds before Justin was even set.It looked horrible.


----------



## Robert8512 (Mar 12, 2010)

Alberto del Rio has owned two chihuahuas in less than a month. :lmao


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Hammertron said:


> HE RIPPED HIS PANTS! LMAO


Did only a few of you seriously notice this? I was in... _stitches_!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Robert8512 said:


> Alberto del Rio has owned two chihuahuas in less than a month. :lmao


ADR loves putting down dogs, fact.

My thoughts on the show...yes I actually liked it.


----------



## philosophyofaknife (Nov 7, 2009)

Suprisingly awesome show!


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Loved the show.

It is amazing how much respect i have for Daniel Bryan for being on RAW and finishing his indie dates..


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Raw was absolutely terrible. Might have been one of the 10 worst Raw's I have ever watched. *


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *Raw was absolutely terrible. Might have been one of the 10 worst Raw's I have ever watched. *


You can't be serious? This Raw alone was better then 90% of the Raws from last year.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm absolutely serious. That was a terrible Raw. *


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'm absolutely serious. That was a terrible Raw. *


What was so terrible about it? I'm guessing you were another one who was expected too much because it was the 900th show?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*No, I didn't expect anything from it to be honest. With WWE's track record why would I expect something special? 

The only good part about the show was Cena getting pinned clean.


Raw has been garbage for a long time. Total garbage. And what's funny is people buy the garbage, eat the garbage and then come back for more garbage. *


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

thegreatone15 said:


> What was so terrible about it? I'm guessing you were another one who was expected too much because it was the 900th show?


Everyone was, because it was their 900th show, hell their 500th show was alot better than this one. But I'll admit I did like The Undertaker/KANE promo CM Punks promo & Cena getting pinned cleaned. Other than that, nothing special happend.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *No, I didn't expect anything from it to be honest. With WWE's track record why would I expect something special?
> 
> The only good part about the show was Cena getting pinned clean.
> 
> ...


Well, I didn't think it was anything special either, but I wouldn't go as far as to say it was terrible. 

Since the draft I think Raw has been the better show over SD. All SD does it repeat the same matches every week. Other then the Kane/Undertaker feud nothing at all is interesting about that show. 

It was some decent things on this Raw like the Kane/Undertaker segment, CM Punks Segment and the main event. Again nothing special but not terrible.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*SD is far superior to Raw. At least there is wrestling on SD. Even Impact blows Raw away.*


----------



## Heart Of Lion (Apr 10, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *SD is far superior to Raw. At least there is wrestling on SD. Even Impact blows Raw away.*


Then stop watching raw and stop coming here and go watch smackdown with the same boring matches. OK


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Heart Of Lion said:


> Then stop watching raw and stop coming here and go watch smackdown with the same boring matches. OK


*No. 


How ya like those apples?*


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i hate when people say that, "dont watch it then"
ive been watching wrestling my whole life, i may not be in control of wrestling and maybe my opinion doesnt matter. but thats what forums and stuff are for. to talk with other people who feel the same way. at least if you can talk about raw being absolute shit, you don't feel so bad for watching it.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *SD is far superior to Raw. At least there is wrestling on SD. *


Sd has been boring with the same matches every week with only the main event being watchable

Raw has been great with nexus, Miz's push, Sheamus being awesome,Daniel F'n Bryan ,Cena being allot more aggressive

It has been what it should be Entertaining


You want to see what a garbage Raw looks like look at 2009, the recent raws have been anything but


----------



## MGorgon (Jul 7, 2009)

Everything is always total shit/absolutely amazing depending on who says what. I'm not watching for cinematic gold, you know?


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *SD is far superior to Raw. At least there is wrestling on SD. Even Impact blows Raw away.*


That statement right there just ruined your whole agrument. Impact blows Raw away, you gotta be kidding me. Just because they have blood and say a couple of swear words throughout the show just doesn't make Impact a better show then Raw.

As far as SD goes, since the draft the show has been complete utter shit. Yes, they have matches, but those matches that they have gets repeated week after week. It's nothing interesting at all going on with the show like I said other then Kane/Undertaker feud.

Raw has actually been pretty good since the draft. They actually have some direction going since this Nexus angle has first started and it also has keep Cena out of the title picture for some time. Not to mention they have toned down on the useless guest hosts on the show, that alone has made Raw better then it was last year.

I just think it's wrong for you to say that it was one of the worst Raws you have ever seen because there is no way that can be true. If you would of said that about any Raw of last year I would agree with you, but this year has been much better.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yes I'll say it again. Impact blows Raw away. Raw is absolute garbage and has been for a while now. And it has nothing to do with blood or swearing. Where you got that from is beyond me. I guess you're just assuming. *


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

Smackdown was better than RAW a year ago, not now. RAW is the best show in the WWE at the moment.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> Smackdown was better than RAW a year ago, not now. RAW is the best show in the WWE at the moment.


*That's sad and says alot.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *SD is far superior to Raw. At least there is wrestling on SD. Even Impact blows Raw away.*


SmackDown! is pure dogshit. Taker vs Kane is a stale re-tread that's happened 1000 times, CM Punk, who was once the hottest rising star in WWE is completely irrelevant now, Swagger's WHC push was the biggest failure since Orton's in 2004, the Intercontinental champion can't be taken seriously because he failed 40,000 times to win the title. and most of the midcard have no purpose. The only thing keeping SmackDown! even semi-watchable right now is Alberto Del Rio.

The Nexus angle on Raw alone is better than anything on SmackDown!.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

to add to the last sentence of Pyro, and iMPACT


----------



## Robert8512 (Mar 12, 2010)

Pyro™;8802852 said:


> SmackDown! is pure dogshit. Taker vs Kane is a stale re-tread that's happened 1000 times, CM Punk, who was once the hottest rising star in WWE is completely irrelevant now, Swagger's WHC push was the biggest failure since Orton's in 2004, the Intercontinental champion can't be taken seriously because he failed 40,000 times to win the title. and most of the midcard have no purpose. The only thing keeping SmackDown! even semi-watchable right now is Alberto Del Rio.
> 
> The Nexus angle on Raw alone is better than anything on SmackDown!.


I agree almost in everything you said and Alberto del Rio IS the reason to watch Smackdown, but the Nexus angle couldn't be more boring; a bunch of jobbers (minus Wade) owning all the RAW main eventers. fpalm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Robert8512 said:


> I agree almost in everything you said and Alberto del Rio IS the reason to watch Smackdown, but the Nexus angle couldn't be more boring; a bunch of jobbers (minus Wade) owning all the RAW main eventers. fpalm


Sure, the majority of Nexus suck individually, but Barrett does all the talking and they work collectively, so we don't have to endure much of them on their own. The angle is still intriguing.

Miz's MITB push has also been awesome. (pun intended)


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

Impact better than RAW? At least RAW isn't pushing guys out of their prime left and right.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Yes I'll say it again. Impact blows Raw away. Raw is absolute garbage and has been for a while now. And it has nothing to do with blood or swearing. Where you got that from is beyond me. I guess you're just assuming. *


You're doing terrible in this discussion. 

You repeated yourself 5 times.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh God, this argument is pointless. This RAW sucked, CM Punk's promo literally saved this show from an F to a D+.

There is no argument for it, this show sucked, you had a pointless promo with Kane & Undertaker, a 10-man elimination match which was made just to put Wade Barrett over, just face it, this was an utter failure.

Now saying Impact & Smackdown are better then RAW
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

I'm a TNA fan but Impact isn't even better then Smackdown most of the time.

And what is so special about Alberto Del Rio? I don't see it. Is it his extravagant entrance? Or the fact that he beat Rey Mysterio clean? What is so special about him?

The only reason I used to watch Smackdown was for CM Punk but to see him get buried by Big Show isn't worth it. I hope he leaves the SES and goes back to the main-event to hopefully become a 4-time World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## Robert8512 (Mar 12, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Sure, the majority of Nexus suck individually, but Barrett does all the talking and they work collectively, so we don't have to endure much of them on their own. The angle is still intriguing.
> 
> Miz's MITB push has also been awesome. (pun intended)


I don't like Barret, but I can see that he is good in the ring and has above average (good) mic skills.

The problem with Nexus, is exactly that, Barret is in a much superior league than his -lakeys-, so in the end, everyone minus Wade look like jobbers.

What I find very stupid is the fact that Barret is a heel who won NXT1 so he can challenge the champion he wants thus becoming main eventer. What is the need for Barret to be helping a bunch of jobbers? He looks like a good samaritan doing that, and not a heel, that's why I cannot take him, the Nexus and this entire angle seriously.

Perhaps he is using and only making false promises to them, so when he challenges the champion and wins the championship, he has a group of lakeys to help him have a long reign.


----------



## ryu (Apr 15, 2004)

i still havent watched this weeks raw so guys was it really that bad. as 3 hours of raw shows are mostly fun....


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Robert8512 said:


> I don't like Barret, but I can see that he is good in the ring and has above average (good) mic skills.
> 
> The problem with Nexus, is exactly that, Barret is in a much superior league than his -lakeys-, so in the end, everyone minus Wade look like jobbers.
> 
> ...


If it wasnt for the rest of the nexus Barret would not have been able to take out Undertaker, John Cena, Randy Orton, Edge, Jericho and so on all by himself. he is using them to his advantage.


----------



## Robert8512 (Mar 12, 2010)

raw-monster said:


> If it wasnt for the rest of the nexus Barret would not have been able to take out Undertaker, John Cena, Randy Orton, Edge, Jericho and so on all by himself. he is using them to his advantage.


Barret has no need to take down all the main eventers you cited, because he has the right to use the contract after winning NXT, and challenge the WWE Champion that he wants.

Barret is only winning main event enemies, so when he uses his contract and wins the championship of his choice his reign should be very short, because I don't think that his jobber lakeys can go against them.

Barret could at least have used his contract, won the championship of his choice and then use his lackeys to help him defend his reign, without having wreaked all the havoc he and his lackeys have unleashed, avoiding having made all the WWE wrestlers, his enemies.

Barret is either stupid or a good samaritan.


----------

